# 4b/ 4c Naturals Growth Thread



## SAPNK (Apr 28, 2017)

*Hello everyone!*

I want to create a new thread for 4b/4c naturals to share your regimens, goals, and setbacks.
*
Thread Goals:*

Find shorter detangling/ washing routines
Discuss hair successes
Discuss hair issues
Share regimens, techniques, and products
Support one another in our journey to grow long hair
I think one big goal is to find a regimen that is simple and less time consuming, so other new 4b/c naturals can have the blueprint to (nearly) "effortless" hair that still retains length. I think we mostly know what works for us but now we can refine these techniques and make them easier to do
(Try to figure out the difference between 4b and 4c hair, and if we really need both. This one isn't that important, lol.)

We can start by describing our hair and how it behaves, discussing what issues we want to overcome, and what goals we want to reach. Pictures are always welcome!

***The only rule of this thread is if someone says they are 4c or 4b, then that is what they are. If you don't agree and you think it would be helpful for them to know what you think about their hair, then message them.***

I really hope everyone joins in!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm a 4C. Letting my hair shrink is the devil. I have to keep it stretched in some kind of way to maintain the health of my hair. 

I did much better while relaxed of moisturizing and sealing and all of that. Back when I was in college I did great. With working I don't make the time for the daily and mid-week upkeep that I know I need to do.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 28, 2017)

I'll start.

My hair:
I consider my hair to be 4c. My hair is mostly 7-8 inches long. It barely reaches 9 in some places. It is bleached and colored in some spots (I was messing around with it one day). It shrinks quite a bit. I don't have much of a curl pattern. Sometimes, when it's wet, some hairs will do a little curl at the end. I've tried adding different products and shingling which kinda does something, but the pics always look like nothing's going on, and there's always residue. I might need to stop trying to do that.

Porosity:
I have no idea what my porosity is. I never thought it was important. Maybe I'll do the test but I always thought that if its dry then moisturize if not then don't, lol.

Goals:
I honestly want to reach tailbone length. I want to to it for me, but I also think that the more of us that reach great lengths, the easier we make it for others to get there. So I feel like I have to do this.

Issues:
SSKs
Length retention
Protective styling is something I'm just beginning to get the hang of
I get curl envy bad, haha. I'm learning to get over it, but sometimes...
Consistency is not my strong suit

I can't give a regimen. I'm working on it.

The first two pics are of my wet hair. The last is with ecostyler in it.

You can format your intro however you like. You don't have to say everything I did.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 28, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> I'm a 4C. Letting my hair shrink is the devil. I have to keep it stretched in some kind of way to maintain the health of my hair.
> 
> I did much better while relaxed of moisturizing and sealing and all of that. Back when I was in college I did great. With working I don't make the time for the daily and mid-week upkeep that I know I need to do.



I feel the same way about the time. Doing twists with Marley hair has worked for me. I'm trying to get to a point where I have more styling options.


----------



## snoop (Apr 29, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I feel the same way about the time. Doing twists with Marley hair has worked for me. I'm trying to get to a point where I have more styling options.



It never comes.  I wore my hair out for 2 days this week.   That was a day and a half too many.   Now I have to deal with the knotted ends. 

Those fly styles are a trap.   A TRAP! 

(Will be back later with my deets.)


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 29, 2017)

snoop said:


> It never comes.  I wore my hair out for 2 days this week.   That was a day and a half too many.   Now I have to deal with the knotted ends.
> 
> Those fly styles are a trap.   A TRAP!
> 
> (Will be back later with my deets.)



Wow! I wonder if one day is our ideal limit, especially when it's humid or wet out. Maybe more if it's cold and dry.

If I try to go for three days with a twist out, I know I screwed up. 

Was it a twist out you had? Do you think Braid outs last longer? I'll test it out someday, lol. I'm going out to eat tonight so I'm taking my plaits out, but I need to know what I'm going to do immediately afterwards because if I leave it out, it wont end well for me.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2017)

Cool. Thanks for the thread. I will be back a little later.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 29, 2017)

Twistouts/bantuouts/braidouts all must be on stretched hair for me not to get tangles and knots galore. My hair is just sooooo tightly coiled.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2017)

Just stopping by to say hi. I'll be back with more info when I have more time.


----------



## steph0105 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello! I have 4b/4c hair and I'm brazing arm pit length. I have been natural for 4 years and I do struggle with length retention. My plans for this year is to do more protective styles. I am off to a great start!

Regimen: Wash every 1-2 weeks; I deep condition after every wash; I usually rock a low bun and moisturize my hair every 2-3 days

Goals: I would love to get to bra strap length by next year.

Current Favs: SM Moisture retention shampoo/ SM JBCO leave in/ SM JBCO smoothie/ SM manuka honey/ Oyin Juices & Berries/... I love Shea Moisture and I'm heartbroken over the ad controversy... 

Happy Healthy Hair Journey ladies!!!


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 29, 2017)

steph0105 said:


> Hello! I have 4b/4c hair and I'm brazing arm pit length. I have been natural for 4 years and I do struggle with length retention. My plans for this year is to do more protective styles. I am off to a great start!
> 
> Regimen: Wash every 1-2 weeks; I deep condition after every wash; I usually rock a low bun and moisturize my hair every 2-3 days
> 
> ...



I'm happy your doing well with protective styling. It can be so much more difficult when your hair needs to be stretched the way ours does. I was doing good until now. Did marley twists all semester. I can't put them back in now because I'm straightening soon and it would be a waist of time. So idk, lol.

Woah, you do love Shea Moisture.  I wonder if we can find something else that works. I like carols daughter but it's expensive so I only have the black vanilla hair smoothie.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 29, 2017)

For some reason, I can't really tell whether a product works in my hair or not. Like when ladies say, "I just love ______ because it does _____for me!" I don't really feel that way about anything. Except maybe shea butter. It just makes it so smooth and buttery, lol. But anything else and I don't know, I guess they work, but I don't see the difference between any of them.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi ladies. I think I'm mostly 4b with some 4a &4c spots mixed in. My hair is fine so even though it is coily up close step back and it looks like a muddy red-brown cotton ball because there is no clumping action. Every single hair wants to curl on its own  I did a Chi Enviro in September and my texture changed up a notch. My hair seemed like mostly 4a with 3c and 4b mixed in. I think the change was permanent even though it was supposed to be temporary. The "new" growth is back to the original texture but since the change is not drastic I don't have the transitioning issues like going from relaxed to natural. I do have a problem with styling. WNGs are not my friend but they are still a work in progress.  Most of my success has been with Twistouts.  I'm 2-3 inches from APL. My goal is MBL long enough to make a real bun and short enough to dry before the day ends. Here's a pic of my wet hair:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 29, 2017)

One more thing, the Chi Enviro got me over the hump because I was still too short to have many styling options, my shrinkage was driving me crazy, I was missing the ease of relaxed hair and I was frustrated.  I'm in a much better place now. 4 years post relaxer, 3 years post BC.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 30, 2017)

Have henna in my hair now. Not sure what short term protective style to do until I straighten in a week. My length limits me.


----------



## Ipanema (Apr 30, 2017)

My hair is 4b, and I really, really like having long hair.  I've decided to grow my hair to waist-length and beyond.

Right now, it is bra-strap length in the back, and past armpit length on the sides.  The rest is just layers above that.  My goals is to retain all of my length.  I'm always checking shed pieces of hair to make sure they have a bulb on the end.     My hair has grown a lot already.  I did a good trim at the beginning of the year, and cut bangs in the front.  I cut them to my eyelids then, and now they are to my chin.

I used to think I had a terminal length, but then realized that I was destroying my hair with my combing method.  I don't use combs or brushes now.  I'm keeping all of my hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 30, 2017)

4b/c here. The lower back of my hair is 4a though.

I've learned to leave my hair stretched and minimize manipulation.  The only sucky part about that, is that my scalp really thrives with frequent moisture.

That's my major problem. Finding the balance.

Looking back, my hair grew/ retained the best when I wore mini twists and rinsed them 2xs a week in the shower.

Problem is, wetting mini twists as a style frequently = fuzzy old looking twists which is not a look I go for.

My solution - Wigs.

Wigs wigs wigs until I reach my goal.

I do wear my hair "out" at least 1x a month (usually a flat twists out) then its back to PS.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2017)

Low- normal porosity, 4c/b (maybe with a little 4a in the back). I have majority fine strands with some thicker ones in the back. I'm a slow grower, with most growth/ retention seen in the warmer months. My longest layers are APL last time I checked. These damn layers. When I get enough length all around I may just cut to enjoy some thick blunt ends.

Ever since discovering MHM in 2014, I wear my hair in wng/ wash and style 100%. I finger comb/ detangle 99.9% of the time. I comb my hair every few months to really remove sheds and make sure my strands don't lock. No/low heat.

I henna. Clay is amongst the goodies and a staple in my regimen. I DC regularly with (protein and/ or moisture) as needed. I also keep up with regular dustings. I try to stay away from glycerin in a leave-in (=frizzy, shrunken, dry hair).
I have used protective styling; wigs, various extensions, but I prefer to see my hair nowadays, and wear it free. Currently, I get my wash days in where I can- on average once a week. I'd love to return to frequent wetting/ washing (only because I feel like my hair grows faster) but the longer my hair gets, the more I dislike having wet hair. I don't mind a bit of DIY.

Because I love pics, I've added; 1) wet hair pic, 2) old wng/ wash n style, 3)shampooed dry product-free, 4) recent wng- wet roots/ dry length.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 30, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd you reminded me of MHM. I'm going to have to revisit it now that my hair is longer and see if that ups my WNG game. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2017)

Cattypus1 said:


> @AbsyBlvd you reminded me of MHM. I'm going to have to revisit it now that my hair is longer and see if that ups my WNG game. Thanks for the reminder.



You're welcome @Cattypus1. Congratulations on your continued progress in the 2 inches in 4 months thread. Length is wasting no time creeping up on you.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 30, 2017)

Ipanema said:


> My hair is 4b, and I really, really like having long hair.  I've decided to grow my hair to waist-length and beyond.
> 
> Right now, it is bra-strap length in the back, and past armpit length on the sides.  The rest is just layers above that.  My goals is to retain all of my length.  I'm always checking shed pieces of hair to make sure they have a bulb on the end.     My hair has grown a lot already.  I did a good trim at the beginning of the year, and cut bangs in the front.  I cut them to my eyelids then, and now they are to my chin.
> 
> I used to think I had a terminal length, but then realized that I was destroying my hair with my combing method.  I don't use combs or brushes now.  I'm keeping all of my hair.



Wow, congrats on your progress. I think my hair only started growing again after I finally got a trim. I was so mad she cut off so much but then my hair grew a little past what she'd cut. If only I listened to all the people saying, TRIM TRIM TRIM, lol.

What's your styling regimen?


----------



## Ipanema (Apr 30, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd   What's MHM?



SAPNK said:


> Wow, congrats on your progress. I think my hair only started growing again after I finally got a trim. I was so mad she cut off so much but then my hair grew a little past what she'd cut. If only I listened to all the people saying, TRIM TRIM TRIM, lol.
> 
> What's your styling regimen?



Thanks. I don't trim often, though.  I wanted to do one good trim to get rid of the haggard ends and then start over with my new growing method.  I style my hair in two-strand twists--fat ones, mostly--the size of carrots.  I keep it stretched at all times, using a blow-dryer.  I put coconut oil on my hair every day.  Coconut oil is so great because it's heavy.  It gives my hair weight and swingyness.  

I'll post my wash & detangling regimen, too.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 30, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd i was checking out your pics and your hair really looks like mine. My wet coils look looser because of the Chi but I'll bet without the Chi my hair would look like yours.  I love your coils. I'm keeping my eye on you, I'll bet I can learn something.  What styler do you use?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 30, 2017)

@Ipanema There are a couple of sites out there that describe the process and there are a few threads where people describe the changes they have tried and what works for them and what doesn't but here's the site:

http://www.msdeekay.com/the-maximum-hydration-method/the-maximum-hydration-method-regimen/


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm 4B, low porosity natural and a slow grower. I have major issues with my ends splitting which I'm still trying to figure out. My hair is also graying in a pattern which I hate so I use semi-permanent color to help me keep my sanity. But since my hair is extremely low porosity, semi-permanent doesn't bind well to my hair so it only last 2 to 4 weeks. So I'm trying to figure out a regimen which allows me to keep some color in my hair but also keep some moisture in my hair as well. I haven't figured it out yet. 

Not a lot works for my hair. I have been on this board for a while and I have tried a lot of the suggestions the ladies have shared. Even doing what other low porosity ladies do doesn't help much. 

I'm really just trying to get to a length where I can bun or put my hair up in some style other than flat twist. I'm hoping that is APL but I don't know when I will get there. 

I finally have found products which work for my hair. I use the TGIN line and am trying out the Mane Choice line which so far seems to work. I like to mudwash but it strips all the color from my hair so I don't do that as often as I like. 

I don't think my hair grows much during the winter months. I think my main growth is from April through October. I'm not sure if it is the amount of sun or the heat or what. My growth from December to April was negligible even with supplements, eating right, water, etc. However, last April through August I had some noticeable growth.

I'm getting close to being over my hair. I just keep it in flat twist. I moisturize every 4 to 5 days and wash every two weeks. I have just accepted my fate that I will be in flat twist for a while. 

Yeah I'm feeling a bit funky about my hair today 

I'm glad to have this thread though.


----------



## Ipanema (Apr 30, 2017)

Hmm, I just looked at that website, and there's no way I'm doing MHM!  That's too much work and mixing products and whatnot for me.  If anything, I believe in dehydration and not moisturizing too much.  I did come across this photo on that site, and then looked them up on youtube.  It looks so fake to me in the videos, but they say it's real.  I want the length of the girl holding the cup.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm 4B, low porosity natural and a slow grower. I have major issues with my ends splitting which I'm still trying to figure out. My hair is also graying in a pattern which I hate so I use semi-permanent color to help me keep my sanity. But since my hair is extremely low porosity, semi-permanent doesn't bind well to my hair so it only last 2 to 4 weeks. So I'm trying to figure out a regimen which allows me to keep some color in my hair but also keep some moisture in my hair as well. I haven't figured it out yet.
> 
> Not a lot works for my hair. I have been on this board for a while and I have tried a lot of the suggestions the ladies have shared. Even doing what other low porosity ladies do doesn't help much.
> 
> ...



I understand how you feel. I can't even imagine going back to relaxers so I definitely feel stuck, because there's no magical potion that will make my hair manageable and retain length. I don't know why but the "natural hair community" doesn't make me feel good to be a natural. I disliked my hair less before I really delved into the movement. But that's not there job, it's mine, so I need to stop being negative and be positive like you always are @faithVA .

I wanted us to be able to support each other, because although we all still have very different heads of hair, we share some very common traits and hair issues that it's good to just be able to relate on, even if nothing changes, lol.

Have you tried long term protective styling? Just to help you get to a length where you have more short term protective styling options.
That's what I'm trying to do now. I've found many long haired 4b/4C naturals (some on this site) who give me hope, but does anyone else feel like we're unicorns among natural haired women. I know it's not true; I was told that most black women have 4b/4c hair, so I'm confused as to why I'm not really seeing that many of us (unless I'm specific in my searches). Anyway, if we grow our hair long and strong, I think we can encourage more women who want to go natural, but have 4b/c phobia.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 30, 2017)

Ipanema said:


> Hmm, I just looked at that website, and there's no way I'm doing MHM!  That's too much work and mixing products and whatnot for me.  If anything, I believe in dehydration and not moisturizing too much.  I did come across this photo on that site, and then looked them up on youtube.  It looks so fake to me in the videos, but they say it's real.  I want the length of the girl holding the cup.



It's real. I think Cipriana (the one with the bun) did a video unraveling her loose two-strand twists. She pretty much wears it in those twists all the time, so that's probably why it's so long. I wonder if it's like having dreads but not permanent, hence the length retention.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I understand how you feel. I can't even imagine going back to relaxers so I definitely feel stuck, because there's no magical potion that will make my hair manageable and retain length. I don't know why but the "natural hair community" doesn't make me feel good to be a natural. I disliked my hair less before I really delved into the movement. But that's not there job, it's mine, so I need to stop being negative and be positive like you always are @faithVA .
> 
> I wanted us to be able to support each other, because although we all still have very different heads of hair, we share some very common traits and hair issues that it's good to just be able to relate on, even if nothing changes, lol.
> 
> ...





Yeah, the thought of putting extensions of any type in my hair make me break out into a sweat  Somewhere in my late 40s putting anything on my head just made me hot. I can barely sleep in a bonnet. I'm just going to have to tough it out. My whining will pass soon enough.

I don't know if most black women are 4b/4c. IRL I meet a lot of 4As, 3Cs. But maybe many of the 4Bs and 4Cs are relaxed and either haven't gone natural or have returned to relaxers.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I don't know if most black women are 4b/4c. IRL I meet a lot of 4As, 3Cs. But maybe many of the 4Bs and 4Cs are relaxed and either haven't gone natural or have returned to relaxers.



That's what I think it is.


----------



## GGsKin (May 1, 2017)

Cattypus1 said:


> @AbsyBlvd i was checking out your pics and your hair really looks like mine. My wet coils look looser because of the Chi but I'll bet without the Chi my hair would look like yours.  I love your coils. I'm keeping my eye on you, I'll bet I can learn something.  What styler do you use?



I remember your hair from the MHM thread. We do share similarities. I think yours is more coily (Os) than mine and you have a little more shine/ sheen. I tend not to use a leave-in. I always use diluted KCCC. I've experimented with others; As I Am curling custard, Beautiful Textures smh, Alikay Aloe berry, Ouidad Climate Control smdh, but diluted KCCC does me right every time.


----------



## GGsKin (May 1, 2017)

@Ipanema it's Maximum Hydration Method (thanks for posting a link @Cattypus1). After following Pinke Cube's method, and then Dubai Dee's modified version, I don't do the posted regimen anymore but my whole routine still has the same structure; rinse and/or DC, clay, gel. I throw in the occasional shampoo or pre-poo, or rice water rinse and henna.


----------



## nothidden (May 1, 2017)

Hola!  This thread would have been nice when I joined a couple of years ago...anyway...

While I usually describe my hair in curly girl method terms of fractals and zigzags, in terms of 'typing' I am mostly 4c with 4b here and there.  At this time, I do see some curl clumping w/o product, but for the most part I'm sporting a 'fro.  I believe when I started growing my hair I was mostly low porosity, but I believe I've graduated to mostly normal porosity as it doesn't take as long for my hair to become saturated any more.  As far as length, my nape stretches to my bra strap and the rest is between that and the top of ear.  Shrinking, as you can imagine, is  intense, but I sooooooo embrace it.  I think of my length as my little secret 

When I began growing my hair out in 2014 I was wearing a closely barbered cut.  After experimenting with the baggy method to moisturize and condition my dry hair and clay for cleansing, I tried MHM for about a year.  I got good results as far as curl definition was concerned while it was short, but as my hair grew, the steps became a pain.  I began working out a lot and having vegan protein smoothies w/spirulina and chlorela; I also began taking daily vitamins.  I feel like everything came together in September of 2015 because after having a DevaCut that month, I experienced a noticeable growth spurt (a co-worker could not stop commenting on it).  At that time I was more focused on overall health and I think that was the game changer for me (as I believe it can be for most of us). 

My only issue w/my hair is detangling.  While this weekend's session wasn't that bad (I didn't even use a comb), I am tired of fussing w/root webbing and 'clingy' ends weeeeeek after weeeeeek after week.  Wash day is a freakin' drag!!  To the point of waking up Sunday morning's depressed just from thinking of it.  I have trimmed my hair I believe 4 times since January but that hasn't helped.  So the ultimate remedy for me is locg.  While I've been wanting locs off and on for a while, I recently had an epiphany where I thought to myself, since it wants to tangle, let it, but in a uniform fashion.  So now I'm just making sure my hair doesn't have any setbacks before getting my starters.  A month ago my hair was lightened but I experienced NO change in texture and no damage from what I can tell.  I know for some it loosens the curl pattern, but I got nothing out of this but lighter hair.  Also, my hair felt just as moisturized as before, no dryness at all.  I was going to add color, but I'm playing it safe and may do that in a year or so.  Anyway, now I'm just playing the waiting game 'til I get my starters.

As far as getting my hair to grow, I've never had an issue w/hair growth as a natural, which is why I think I don't worry about it.  Also, I am not chasing length.  I am seriously in "let my hair do what it's gonna do" mode, so that keeps me from stressing over my hair for one.   But overall, I really think my diet has a ton to do with it because hair is made from protein, and I feel my vegan protein drinks provide a healthy supply of all that I my hair needs.


----------



## victory777 (May 1, 2017)

Nothing to add to this ladies! Loving the hair pics! @AbsyBlvd Great new Avi. Carry on ladies, I am learing a  lot


----------



## SAPNK (May 1, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Hola!  This thread would have been nice when I joined a couple of years ago...anyway...
> 
> While I usually describe my hair in curly girl method terms of fractals and zigzags, in terms of 'typing' I am mostly 4c with 4b here and there.  At this time, I do see some curl clumping w/o product, but for the most part I'm sporting a 'fro.  I believe when I started growing my hair I was mostly low porosity, but I believe I've graduated to mostly normal porosity as it doesn't take as long for my hair to become saturated any more.  As far as length, my nape stretches to my bra strap and the rest is between that and the top of ear.  Shrinking, as you can imagine, is  intense, but I sooooooo embrace it.  I think of my length as my little secret
> 
> ...



I'm glad you're finding what works for you. I can feel your content and I love it!


----------



## snoop (May 1, 2017)

I’m 4c and a cottony texture.  I’m also a slow grower.  My hair loves to shrink with moisture, but I don’t mind.  I’m grazing WL at the longest layer.  I’m hoping to claim by the end of the year.  My long term goal is now classic length.  Since I don’t use heat to stretch, I figured more length would get me closer to APL with a regular twist out.

When I did the Komaza Care hair analysis a couple of years ago I was normal with high-po in the damaged areas.  I think that my porosity has changed since I started my journey.  Before, my hair was never able to hold moisture and I’ve found that over the last 6 months to a year my hair can hold it pretty well.  After the Komaza analysis I started using their protein treatment and that probably accounts for my hair’s ability to hold moisture better. 

Generally I live in two-strand twists – primarily because I’m style challenged.  As I mentioned above wearing loose hair, unless straightened will result in tangled ends by the end of day two so I avoid them unless it’s for an event or a when I’m doing a through wash session.  I usually keep the twists in for two weeks, especially if they’re mini.  If they’re bigger I might refresh them after a week or so.

I’ve found that my hair doesn’t like to be squeaky clean.  Last year I dabbled with water only rinses/washes and I think that all these years it has been sebum that has been keeping my hair healthy and thriving.  Over the years, I’d find that there was a bit of “residue”/film on my scalp after weekly washes – but I didn’t mind since my hair wouldn’t be dry or brittle unlike previous times of being natural.  I primarily wash with clay or I use a mild shampoo.  I also follow up with conditioner.


----------



## SAPNK (May 1, 2017)

snoop said:


> I’m 4c and a cottony texture.  I’m also a slow grower.  My hair loves to shrink with moisture, but I don’t mind.  I’m grazing WL at the longest layer.  I’m hoping to claim by the end of the year.  My long term goal is now classic length.  Since I don’t use heat to stretch, I figured more length would get me closer to APL with a regular twist out.
> 
> When I did the Komaza Care hair analysis a couple of years ago I was normal with high-po in the damaged areas.  I think that my porosity has changed since I started my journey.  Before, my hair was never able to hold moisture and I’ve found that over the last 6 months to a year my hair can hold it pretty well.  After the Komaza analysis I started using their protein treatment and that probably accounts for my hair’s ability to hold moisture better.
> 
> ...



Yay. You're doing great. I wish there was something that could help you wear your hair out more often.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 1, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> That's what I think it is.


I know I have struggled to find ladies with hair like mine. I'm a hair freak and I'm always on YouTube looking for long haired naturals with 4b-c hair. I'm always checking out ladies around me irl. Those that look like they might be 4b-c are wearing unkempt fros which is not my preference or are wearing extensions or braids or something which also is not my preference. I'm actually considering some kind of braids with enough additional hair so that my fine hair doesn't look anemic when I go on vacation in a couple of months.  I have avoided styling with any other hair but my own for personal reasons, I just couldn't do it. I don't want to spend my entire vacation doing my hair or looking crazy. I have really struggled to look "dressed up". I'm a work in progress. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## SAPNK (May 1, 2017)

Cattypus1 said:


> I know I have struggled to find ladies with hair like mine. I'm a hair freak and I'm always on YouTube looking for long haired naturals with 4b-c hair. I'm always checking out ladies around me irl. Those that look like they might be 4b-c are wearing unkempt fros which is not my preference or are wearing extensions or braids or something which also is not my preference. I'm actually considering some kind of braids with enough additional hair so that my fine hair doesn't look anemic when I go on vacation in a couple of months.  I have avoided styling with any other hair but my own for personal reasons, I just couldn't do it. I don't want to spend my entire vacation doing my hair or looking crazy. I have really struggled to look "dressed up". I'm a work in progress. Thanks for starting this thread.



Your welcome!
Yeah. I'm subscribed to any long hair 4b/c girl I can find, lol. And I don't think you should have to worry about your hair while on vacation. It would ruin your relaxation, and don't get me started on swimming (if you swim). Go for it with the braids but if there's too much hair in each braid, or the parts are too small (so you can have more braids and a fuller look), then that might cause some problems with the weight on your fine strands. It's a trade off. Could you wig it or weave it, or is that not your thing?


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 1, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Your welcome!
> Yeah. I'm subscribed to any long hair 4b/c girl I can find, lol. And I don't think you should have to worry about your hair while on vacation. It would ruin your relaxation, and don't get me started on swimming (if you swim). Go for it with the braids but if there's too much hair in each braid, or the parts are too small (so you can have more braids and a fuller look), then that might cause some problems with the weight on your fine strands. It's a trade off. Could you wig it or weave it, or is that not your thing?


Not my thing...wigs or weaves. I do swim so I'm gonna have get some super k grow so it can be butt length by July LOL...The braids are not out of the question but not my first choice. I don't want anything that looks fake.


----------



## snoop (May 2, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Yay. You're doing great. I wish there was something that could help you wear your hair out more often.



Based on my current lifestyle (SAHM + home body) I find that I don't need to wear my hair out.  I need to learn nite styling techniques though, like flat twists. 

I've lived most of my life natural and most of it thinking my hair wouldn't get past CBL.  One thing I've always enjoyed was it's ability to shrink down to nothing. 

I'd have more styling options if I weren't afraid to use a comb.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 2, 2017)

I'd like to join this thread.

I am a 4b/a/c. Lol. I don't know.  I always called it 4b,  but my hair can achieve clump and coilage.

Right now I am wearing crochet braids and hope to protective style for the rest of this year to achieve maximum growth.  I plan on protecting style for the majority of the year until my hair is long enough where it's not a struggle to style it in something other than a bun or a straight style.  

I really would like to be able to do some sort of wash n goish thing, but I'm not sure. Maybe a wash and brush thing??? I'm not sure, but I know I want to be able to wash frequently (2-3 times a week), because I work out, and look gorgeous without spending more than 30 mins on my hair haha.  

I've found that the more moisture in my hair the better able it is to clump (without gel), so I'm going to use this time of protective style to infuse my hair with tons of moisture.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (May 2, 2017)

following


----------



## SAPNK (May 2, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I'd like to join this thread.
> 
> I am a 4b/a/c. Lol. I don't know.  I always called it 4b,  but my hair can achieve clump and coilage.
> 
> ...



My hair doesn't clump really. I gave up on wash n gos. I kept trying and trying because it bothered me that my hair couldn't do something that other people's could. It seems like the most natural thing you can do. Just wash and go. But I guess I can do it if I want to , I just shouldn't, so I won't. 

When you try it, don't forget to post some pics!


----------



## niknakmac (May 2, 2017)

I'm 4b and currently at apl.  I cut my hair recently up to shoulder length but it grew back in about two months so I am just going to keep rolling with it and see if I can get it to bsl.  I pretty much rotate between 2 hairstyles.  Those are twists and twist outs. Occasionally I throw in a wash and gel (I refuse to call it a wash n go bc it is major work for me).
When I do the wash and gel I only get about 4 days out of it before it is a huge fro and the only way to work with it after that is to wash it. This is probably the main reason why I rarely use this style.  I really don't have the free time to be washing my hair during the week.  I wear my twists for 3 or 4 days and wear a twist out the remainder of the week wash and repeat.

I have used mainly Sm in the past specifically the JBCO and Shea butter lines.  So I am in the market for new products.

I have tried the Deva Curl Decadence No poo and conditioner and i liked them both. My hair felt moisturized the whole week.  Honestly I was surprised and impressed but the price....idk

I think I am going to try Soultanicals and Tropic Isle Living and see how those work out.  I would like to stick with natural hair products.

Let's talk about shea butter...I have been seeing stylists telling people not to use shea butter on their hair but for me shea butter is a life saver I cannot see myself not using it.  It really locks in moisture.  Is this no shea just for other hair types or are they just against it period?

I still use a comb but only on wash days.  I tried the no comb life but I felt like my got way too tangled.


----------



## steph0105 (May 2, 2017)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I'm 4b and currently at apl.  I cut my hair recently up to shoulder length but it grew back in about two months so I am just going to keep rolling with it and see if I can get it to bsl.  I pretty much rotate between 2 hairstyles.  Those are twists and twist outs. Occasionally I throw in a wash and gel (I refuse to call it a wash n go bc it is major work for me).
> When I do the wash and gel I only get about 4 days out of it before it is a huge fro and the only way to work with it after that is to wash it. This is probably the main reason why I rarely use this style.  I really don't have the free time to be washing my hair during the week.  I wear my twists for 3 or 4 days and wear a twist out the remainder of the week wash and repeat.
> 
> I have used mainly Sm in the past specifically the JBCO and Shea butter lines.  So I am in the market for new products.
> ...


My product stash consisted of mostly Shea Moisture products. They worked well for my hair. I'll stick to my Oyin Handmade for now. I know Entwine was having a live conversation on FB about Shea Butter called Shea Dryness but I didn't participate. I would like to know why stylists are so against shea butter now. I love shea butter as a sealant for my hair.


----------



## SAPNK (May 2, 2017)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Let's talk about shea butter...I have been seeing stylists telling people not to use shea butter on their hair but for me shea butter is a life saver I cannot see myself not using it.  It really locks in moisture.  Is this no she just for other hair types or are they just against it period?



I remember reading something about shea butter being too heavy for fine strands which a lot of 4b/c people have. I'm not buying it though. Shea butter is the only thing that I can actually see doing something on my hair. But if you want to be safe, mango butter is an alternative.

Shea butter forever!


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 2, 2017)

Great thread.  I'll be back with my journey and upcoming goals.


----------



## SAPNK (May 2, 2017)

Okay, so I'm thinking, besides conditioners (and maybe gel), I'm not buying any hair products for natural hair. I'll buy pure oils, butters, and whatever else, but I won't go overboard. This should be easy because I don't really buy much products anyway.

If I want a product, I'll make it, but only if it's quick and simple. I'm not running a factory here.

Next, after I straighten next week, I'm going to get more serious about protective styling. I think the main hindrance in my length retention is that I don't do well with protective styling, but I'm going to be consistent with it from now on. I think that the longer a style takes to put in, the longer it should last, or it isn't worth the time.

Detangling isn't an issue for me right now. It doesn't take long, but that makes me think I'm not doing it right, lol. I'm hearing 3 hours and 2 days and I'm it's not happening. We'll see how that goes as my hair gets longer.

How long does it take all of you to detangle?


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 2, 2017)

Hi everyone!   

*Okay so my goals are: *

Longer hair (I want my hair to grow to lengths it has never been to before lol)
Thicker (or semi-thicker) hair  
HEALTHY hair 
A *SIMPLER*, less-time-consuming hair care regimen 
Sticking to only ONE or two product lines that actually *WORK *for my hair, instead of product-hopping, or feeding into my PJ'ism.   

*My hair: *

4b/4c - My curls are defined, but I know I have some 4c hair up in here somewhere lol...  
Almost FULL APL right now
LOW-medium density 
Fine - Prone to breakage, tangling, and ssks  
Medium porosity - Not too low, not too high...Probably about right in the middle now that I've been using Terressentials Mud Wash
*
My Hair Battles: *

I *HATE *that my hair is fine, AND low-medium density.    Twists and twist outs look scalpy on me....  , my hair doesn't look really thick and "lush" unless I do specific things to it, and it's prone to breakage. 
I HATE that I've been natural now since 2010, and my hair STILL has not reached longer than APL  
The dry heat and hard water here is a challenge.  

*BIG No-Nos: *

Allowing my hair to shrink
Wearing an afro  

Wearing a wash-n-go for longer than a day  
Not cleansing/rinsing my hair in the shower at least once a week
Using too much heat or using direct heat too often.   
Too many extension braid styles/tension styles/tugging, etc.  I need to really leave the added hair alone and just stick to my OWN hair for a change. Give my hair, and scalp a *BREAK *for a good year if I can.   

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


With that said, I've been going back to the BASICS.   

I found that when I first BC'd over 6 years ago, I kept my regimen short and sweet, simple, and was cleansing my hair at LEAST once or twice a week.     So I'm going back to that. 

I have also started looking at Kimmaytube's videos for a hair "refresher course" (her videos are VERY informative), and for styling options.   I _LOVE _Naptural85 and all, but sometimes a girl just wants something SIMPLE, quick, and easy lol.     Some days I can be a Kitchen-tician, but a lot of times I just don't have the TIME to be mixing up stuff, and I find myself slacking off in even doing anything to my hair BECAUSE of that. Well...no more!

I am also going to be solely only using 2 product lines: Terreessentials Mud Wash (once every 2 months or so), and sticking primarily to *Camille Rose Natural's *hair care line because so far I'm in LOVE with her products!  

I will also be cleansing my hair (or at least moisturizing/spritzing) my hair at LEAST once a week (no questions asked). I don't care what style I have it it. 

I am also giving my hair and scalp a break from weaves, wigs, blow drying, flat ironing, extension braids, or any type of "fake" hair in my hair for a good 6 months - a year.   


Those are my goals!

Moisture, moisture, *MOISTURE *and protective styling is what I'm striving for this go-around.


----------



## niknakmac (May 2, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I remember reading something about shea butter being too heavy for fine strands which a lot of 4b/c people have. I'm not buying it though. Shea butter is the only thing that I can actually see doing something on my hair. But if you want to be safe, mango butter is an alternative.
> 
> Shea butter forever!




I'm with you!  Shea butter forever!!


----------



## niknakmac (May 2, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Okay, so I'm thinking, besides conditioners (and maybe gel), I'm not buying any hair products for natural hair. I'll buy pure oils, butters, and whatever else, but I won't go overboard. This should be easy because I don't really buy much products anyway.
> 
> If I want a product, I'll make it, but only if it's quick and simple. I'm not running a factory here.
> 
> ...



It doesn't take me long to detangle.  I detangle in about 6 to 8 sections.  I have never timed it but i would say about 15 to twenty minutes to come through everything.  For me the key is using a good conditioner.  Those SM masques literally melted my tangles. I hope i find even better products but those were pretty impressive.


----------



## Ipanema (May 2, 2017)

I think kinks are the problem when trying to gain length on type 4 hair, or at least 4b hair.  You have to make sure the growth rate exceeds the breakage rate.  I don't have any curl pattern.  No clumping.  No coils.  Just strands of hair with random kinks, waves, and bends.  I've found that you must either reduce the kinks (by stretching) or reduce the manipulation of the kinks. Or both, which I think is ideal.


----------



## snoop (May 3, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Detangling isn't an issue for me right now. It doesn't take long, but that makes me think I'm not doing it right, lol. I'm hearing 3 hours and 2 days and I'm it's not happening. We'll see how that goes as my hair gets longer.
> 
> How long does it take all of you to detangle?



It takes me 3 hours and 2 days...
Kidding. 

Actually, sometimes it does take around 3 hours or 2 days, but I'm usually also installing two strand twists at the same time. 

I pretty much only finger comb or finger detangle. Even for more formal styles.  Every 3 to 4 months I'll do a thorough dangling session in three shower using Hercules Sägmann's 3comb smooth method. (Site currently under maintenance so I can't provide a link.) This gets all of the shed hair that I missed out, which ends up being a lot, as well as any webbing at the roots. 

I don't worry that my hair isn't detangled fully every other time because I know that eventually I'll comb it out. As outs detangled enough for twists and braids then I'm good to go.  I take care to remove any knots by hand and those that refuse too come out I cut out very carefully. 

I read somewhere, ages ago, where the blogger just accepted her SSKs.  Since that time I have too and focused on other aspects of my hair care and i feel like the number of knots just reduced themselves. If I find any I generally leave them alone.  I think as my hair routine became more consistent (resulting in better hydrated hair and normal porosity) and my technique for handling my hair became more gentle, the knots started to disappear. 

Since I only re-twist my hair every two weeks on average, the time spent to detangle is manageable.


----------



## nothidden (May 3, 2017)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Let's talk about shea butter...I have been seeing stylists telling people not to use shea butter on their hair but for me shea butter is a life saver I cannot see myself not using it.  It really locks in moisture.  Is this no shea just for other hair types or are they just against it period?





SAPNK said:


> I remember reading something about shea butter being too heavy for fine strands which a lot of 4b/c people have. I'm not buying it though. Shea butter is the only thing that I can actually see doing something on my hair. But if you want to be safe, mango butter is an alternative.
> 
> Shea butter forever!


I gave up shea butter when I started using DevaCurl products.  Yes they cost a bit more, but I cannot deny how moisturized my hair is, and that my hair is lighter and my curls are more defined.  I contributed this to them not being weighed down by butter.  I promptly gave away every product I had that contained shea butter.


----------



## nothidden (May 3, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Detangling isn't an issue for me right now. It doesn't take long, but that makes me think I'm not doing it right, lol. I'm hearing 3 hours and 2 days and I'm it's not happening. We'll see how that goes as my hair gets longer.
> 
> How long does it take all of you to detangle?


It takes me half an hour to 45 mins to finger detangle.  I have to first load my hair with conditioner  and allow it to sit on my hair for a bit (I still have some cheap, discontinued Tresemme' Naturals).  Then I section and work on each, applying more conditioner and sometimes a little water as needed.


----------



## nothidden (May 3, 2017)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> I am also going to be solely only using 2 product lines: Terreessentials Mud Wash (once every 2 months or so), and sticking primarily to *Camille Rose Natural's *hair care line because so far I'm in LOVE with her products!


I gathered you're not a mixer and neither am I, but once I realized I could get a 5 lb bag of sodium bentonite clay for less than $8 from bulk apothecary, I stopped purchasing Terressentials.  I do miss their scents, though


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 3, 2017)

nothidden said:


> I gave up shea butter when I started using DevaCurl products.  Yes they cost a bit more, but I cannot deny how moisturized my hair is, and that my hair is lighter and my curls are more defined.  *I contributed this to them not being weighed down by butter.  I promptly gave away every product I had that contained shea butter*.



Yea, I think shea butter works for some people, and maybe makes other people feel too weighed down.  I think it just depends.

I realized that for me, while shea butter locks in moisture, I have to make sure not to use TOO much, otherwise, no moisture can get IN.  It will lock the moisture alright, but unless I'm re-washing my hair and cleansing the shea butter OUT every 2 or 3 days, no moisture will be able to get in either...even if I'm spritzing my hair w/water lol.

So, when I learned that I can't be heavy-handed w/shea butter, I had much better results.    I don't use shea butter ALL the time (my hair is fine-textured, and I've learned the hard way that LESS is actually more), and I actually don't really like products with shea butter added in already (maybe that's why the shea moisture care line never really worked well w/my hair), but I now know that if I do use shea butter on my hair, it will be on wet/damp hair with an OIL, and I will only use a very LITTLE amount. 

I've heard of DevaCurl.  Do you notice a huge difference w/your hair since using their products?  Also, are their products all natural?

Girrrrl....don't make me go out and buy another line of products when I just said I was sticking to a SIMPLE regimen with only 2 product lines lol.   

Why oh why did I go to their website?? I just saw that DevaCurl is having a sale....

*ALL *of this for just $40!!!!    

http://www.devacurl.com/super-curly-moisture-oasis.html






nothidden said:


> *It takes me half an hour to 45 mins to finger detangle.  I have to first load my hair with conditioner  and allow it to sit on my hair for a bit (I still have some cheap, discontinued Tresemme' Naturals).  Then I section and work on each, applying more conditioner and sometimes a little water as needed*.



Wow...  You guys _really _detangle the hair.  I usually just lightly detangle in the shower... 

Maybe this is why I'm not seeing the results I want 

Is a super detangling session really necessary?? Just curious.  Or can you get away w/not having a long detangling session if you just detangle in the shower under running water?  I just don't remember my hair being detangled this much as a child. 





nothidden said:


> I gathered you're not a mixer and neither am I, but once I realized I could get a 5 lb bag of sodium bentonite clay for less than $8 from bulk apothecary, I stopped purchasing Terressentials.  I do miss their scents, though


Yes, I'm not really a mixer lol...I'm just so busy in my personal life (work full time, taking some courses right now, have a side hustle on TOP of my FT job, not to mention other personal obligations), so anything that can *MINIMIZE *the amount of time I spend having to do my wash day (which is already long to me anyway) is helpful.

But I do agree with you though. I'm sure mixing your own clay washes definitely saves money.     I do mix a few recipes that have been suggested by Naptural85, so I have done some of them (I'm about to make my own African Black Soap shampoo thanks to her  ), but I just can't be bothered to make EVERYTHING from scratch. That's why I like having a separate go-to hair-care line like Camille Rose Naturals that I can use on a regular basis when I want something quick and easy.


----------



## locabouthair (May 3, 2017)

I have 4b/c hair with normal/coarse strands. People say my hair is thick but I think its medium density. I got a lot of breakage from manipulation from twistouts, going too long without trimming and wearing it out in a fro.

I mainly have been wearing my hair in two cornrows. I would like to wear twists but i think they would look better if my hair was longer.

I need to cut three inches due to the breakage which would limit my style options. :/


----------



## nothidden (May 3, 2017)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> I've heard of DevaCurl.  Do you notice a huge difference w/your hair since using their products?  Also, are their products all natural?
> 
> Girrrrl....don't make me go out and buy another line of products when I just said I was sticking to a SIMPLE regimen with only 2 product lines lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah, to me, DevaCurl's Decadence line is awesome.  I was very surprised at how moisturizing it is.  I can rinse most of the conditioner out and still have curl definition once dry.  I also love their deep conditioner, Heaven in Hair. I'm not sure if DevaCurl is all natural or not, but it's formulated to be water soluble and not build up.  I'm gonna miss it when I get my starter locs.

Can't get away from my clay.  It is awesome.  The only thing I've mixed for quite some time.

Yeah, tangles and running water don't work for me.  If I soak my hair w/o a thorough detangling session, I am in for a VERY bad wash day.  My hair clumps together and feels like I'm free form locg...not the loc look I'm going for.


----------



## SAPNK (May 3, 2017)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Wow...  You guys _really _detangle the hair.  I usually just lightly detangle in the shower...
> 
> Maybe this is why I'm not seeing the results I want
> 
> Is a super detangling session really necessary?? Just curious.  Or can you get away w/not having a long detangling session if you just detangle in the shower under running water?  I just don't remember my hair being detangled this much as a child.




Yeah, I just detangle while I'm doing something else, like putting my hair in twists. I don't think I'm doing anything wrong because I don't remember ever feeling like my hair is super tangled and giving me trouble.


----------



## SAPNK (May 3, 2017)

locabouthair said:


> I have 4b/c hair with normal/coarse strands. People say my hair is thick but I think its medium density. I got a lot of breakage from manipulation from twistouts, going too long without trimming and wearing it out in a fro.
> 
> I mainly have been wearing my hair in two cornrows. I would like to wear twists but i think they would look better if my hair was longer.
> 
> I need to cut three inches due to the breakage which would limit my style options. :/



Welcome to the thread! 
I have the same problem as you with the twistouts. Sometimes I feel like it's my only option.
I don't want to get stuck on the idea, but I really do feel like if I gained enough length to do some decent looking twists, it would change my hair journey forever. 

About how long is your hair?


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 3, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Yeah, to me, DevaCurl's Decadence line is awesome.  I was very surprised at how moisturizing it is.  I can rinse most of the conditioner out and still have curl definition once dry.  I also love their deep conditioner, Heaven in Hair. I'm not sure if DevaCurl is all natural or not, but it's formulated to be water soluble and not build up.  I'm gonna miss it when I get my starter locs.
> 
> Can't get away from my clay.  It is awesome.  The only thing I've mixed for quite some time.
> 
> Yeah, tangles and running water don't work for me.  If I soak my hair w/o a thorough detangling session, I am in for a VERY bad wash day.  My hair clumps together and feels like I'm free form locg...not the loc look I'm going for.



Thanks for the review!  

Maybe I might check it out.    I'll read other reviews to see what others think.  It seems their hair care line can be really pricey .


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 3, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> *Yeah, I just detangle while I'm doing something else, like putting my hair in twists. I don't think I'm doing anything wrong because I don't remember ever feeling like my hair is super tangled and giving me trouble*.


Okay...I'm glad I'm not the only one.  

I usually detangle as I go along as well.  As long as my hair has been worn in a stretched-style, come wash-day, my hair usually isn't all that tangled to begin with.  So I just detangle section by section with water prior to cleansing it.  Unravel section, soak with running water, use fingers to pull shed hairs and detangle lightly with fingers, then cleanse and put back in clip and move on to next section. 

I also detangle when I'm twisting as well. I just make sure each section I'm twisting is detangled somewhat.  

I just can't do long detangling sessions these days. I used to do that more in the past when I had more time, but now my time is limited. 

I need quick, simple, easy.


----------



## locabouthair (May 3, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Welcome to the thread!
> I have the same problem as you with the twistouts. Sometimes I feel like it's my only option.
> I don't want to get stuck on the idea, but I really do feel like if I gained enough length to do some decent looking twists, it would change my hair journey forever.
> 
> About how long is your hair?



About collar bone length but I definitely have to cut the ends off. 

I agree with you about the twists.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 3, 2017)

So I just made 10 years natural but I've only really been on a consistent healthy hair for length for the past 3 years. I was a big bandwagon hopper and I'm a perpetual PJ so that's why I never made progress. But I think I'm on the right track now so I hope to reach some goals now.

Even though it took me 3 tries to transition, because I was natural until I was in my early teens (stopped relaxing when I was 20), I was not at all surprised by my hair type. At the time I did my BC, type 4 was only A or B, so I just went with B because most of my hair is that type. My individual strands are fine but I have a big head and high density. I do have a bald spot from scarring alopecia so that limits my styling options sometimes. I'm naturally high porosity but lately I can get it "normal" when my protein-moisture balance is on point. I'm about collar bone length now. 

I'm hi-po,  color-treated, and not afraid of my flat iron so me and protein are the betest of hair friends. I find using protein regularly helps with moisture and length retention. I usually use Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin but I plan to try to the Neutral Protein Filler soon. The Komaza one is good but I don't like waiting for shipments to arrive. I used to use the ORS Olive Oil paks but as my hair got healthier, they seemed to make my hair more hard and were harded to correct.

The LOC method has been a godsend for my hair. I used to do the age oil just moisturize and seal with oil and always had dry yet greasy hair. By adding that heavier C part, my hair stayed moisturized and elongated it some so I was able to do more protective styles. My approach to it is a slightly off trend. I usually pick 2 moisturizers and which ever one is the "lighter" one is what I use as the L and the heavier product  is the C. Right now I'm using Shea Moisture  JBCO Leave-in, Sunflower oil, and fininshing with Shea Moisture JBCO Loc and Braid Butter.

My protective style of choice is mini braids with wigs on top. I used to be very anti-wig because for a while, they all looked wiggy. But now that they have lace and you can make anything with enough bundles, I love them. I used to do corn rows under the wigs but I found that I would sometimes have random wet spots in the braids and I was scared of scalp issues. Mini braids allow my hair to be stretch while also having ready access to my scalp. Plus I can style them if I don't want to wear a wig.

I cowash most days of the week. I use regular conditoner like in the olden times. I don't condone co-washing conditioners. Judge me if you must. I shampoo and deep condition 1-2 times a week. I use whatever is on hand. Currently that's a lot of Shea Moisture products because I have some of the old ones that have expiration dates coming soon. 

My main focus now is maintaing my hairs health because I find my natural hair needs to be healthy in order for me to gain length (this wasn't necessary when I was relaxed). Even though I'm still trailing products, I think a good portion of what I have has the potential to be a staple. Because I think that this is the final key to my hair really taking off. I'm consistent with my routine just need to get the products down.


----------



## SAPNK (May 3, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> So I just made 10 years natural but I've only really been on a consistent healthy hair for length for the past 3 years. I was a big bandwagon hopper and I'm a perpetual PJ so that's why I never made progress. But I think I'm on the right track now so I hope to reach some goals now.
> 
> Even though it took me 3 tries to transition, because I was natural until I was in my early teens (stopped relaxing when I was 20), I was not at all surprised by my hair type. At the time I did my BC, type 4 was only A or B, so I just went with B because most of my hair is that type. My individual strands are fine but I have a big head and high density. I do have a bald spot from scarring alopecia so that limits my styling options sometimes. I'm naturally high porosity but lately I can get it "normal" when my protein-moisture balance is on point. I'm about collar bone length now.
> 
> ...



Hey @B_Phlyy, welcome to the thread!
How do you plan on figuring out what products would be best? What's your testing method, lol?


----------



## SAPNK (May 3, 2017)

I've never done the LOC method before. What counts as a cream? Can I just use a natural butter?


----------



## snoop (May 4, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I've never done the LOC method before. What counts as a cream? Can I just use a natural butter?



Butters would be considered oil though some people use them as cream. 

I use a water-based moisturizer as a cream and I do LCO instead.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 4, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Hey @B_Phlyy, welcome to the thread!
> How do you plan on figuring out what products would be best? What's your testing method, lol?



Well some of my products I have down so if I want to try something new,  I use my regulars and swap in one product at a time. Different product types get different test times though.  

My hair is not too particular about shampoo so most new ones only get one time to mess up and then they're regulated to brush cleanser.  Ones that don't do damage but are just meh may get up to 5 tries but then moved to cleanser.

Quick rinse/co-washing conditioners need to soften and aid in detangling. This is another product that it only takes one time to mess up and it's trashed.  Fortunately for me,  most stuff at the drugstore does fit the bill so I can experiment a little more often without breaking the bank. 

I spend more time testing deep conditioners because this is something that can literally make or break my hair.  I've had some major setbacks as a relaxed and natural had due to poor deep conditioners.  If I want to try a new one,  I'll see if it comes in a sample size and get maybe two. I'll part my hair in 4 and apply the new one to one section and my regular stuff to the others.  It needs to feel the same or better to pass on and make me buy a full size. 

Moisturizers usually get a full week test but even bad ones can be mixed so I keep a lot of these.  I do think after the little stash I have now is gone, I'm going to pick maybe my top 5 or 6 and just buy those in bulk. 

I don't really style my hair but anything that makes me hair hard gets thrown away.  Last year I threw away about 10 curling cream,  puddings, and custard or whatever because they just weren't cutting it.


----------



## SAPNK (May 4, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> Well some of my products I have down so if I want to try something new,  I use my regulars and swap in one product at a time. Different product types get different test times though.
> 
> My hair is not too particular about shampoo so most new ones only get one time to mess up and then they're regulated to brush cleanser.  Ones that don't do damage but are just meh may get up to 5 tries but then moved to cleanser.
> 
> ...



Nice! You sound like a scientist.  Just kidding but thats a great strategy for testing new products.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2017)

I revisited an old dc and it impressed me this time. Mizani Thermasmooth never really did much for my hair before. I would take it to the Dominican salon and it didn't have any slip. Those poor girls had to navigate through these 4b coils without any help...

Last night I washed with Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Moist and then I put a generous amount of Thermasmooth from roots to ends. I covered with a plastic cap and sat under the dryer for 20 minutes. I let it sit for another hour while I bought groceries.

I rinsed and detangled with ease. My hair was shiny, had slip and it even seemed more elastic. Maybe the Giovanni helped out a little.


----------



## SAPNK (May 4, 2017)

I'm looking at some long haired 4c naturals, and boy is there hair fine (Not thick). I don't want my hair to look thin and dull but I know we do have the least amount of shine, and that we tend to have the finest hair. But I need one or the other, not both.  I'm going to look into thickening my strands, although I'm not sure if that's possible.


Her hair looks thick and shiny. I don't know if we have the same hair type though.


----------



## nothidden (May 4, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I'm looking at some long haired 4c naturals, and boy is there hair fine (Not thick). I don't want my hair to look thin and dull but I know we do have the least amount of shine, and that we tend to have the finest hair. But I need one or the other, not both.  I'm going to look into thickening my strands, although I'm not sure if that's possible.
> 
> Her hair looks thick and shiny. I don't know if we have the same hair type though.


Is your hair dense?


----------



## SAPNK (May 4, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Is your hair dense?



Idk. I looked up how to determine density, but I don't think any of those tests would be accurate unless my hair was straightened. I looks very dense at the scalp but I think it's misleading since it's so kinky.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 4, 2017)

Deep conditioning my hair after spending 3 weeks in crochet braids.  I am using joico moisture recovery balm for the first time ever.  First impressions are that it is very thick, yet spreads throughout the hair easily.  Also seems to sink into the hair, and because of that I may have used more than I needed to coat my hair.  It isn't a "wet" conditioner.  Kind of a dry, balmy thing.  I really like it because it seemed to kind of cut through my tangles, but I'll know more when I rinse it out in two hours.

I pre-pooed with okra water, a detangler and oil.  I washed my hair twice.  First with the ors neutralizer and then with a moisturizing shampoo. My hair was super tangled, but not dry at all!  In fact, it felt conditioned.  I wonder if it has something to do with my pre-poo ingredients.  I guess I will have to try again next week.  The super tangliness of my hair is because I didn't get the shed hair out prior to jumping in the shower.  It's honestly easier to deal with my hair sometimes under the shower head.

I still want to protective style, but I absolutely do not want to go longer than a week without washing, detangling, and deep conditioning my hair.  That feels not too often and not too long.  Sheds are a nightmare and my hair was super dehydrated.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 4, 2017)

Joico is a good deep conditioner.  I like it.  It's very softening.  But it is not a miracle worker on my head.  I was hoping it would melt my tangles away, but it still took a lot of work and nearly an hour to detangle my hair.  Granted, my hair had a ton of shed hairs.  I'll keep using it, but unless it improves at detangling or it leaves my hair so soft that I don't need a leave in, I won't repurchase.  I want to try out the aussie 3 minute miracle smooth deep conditioner because the texture of the joico balm reminds me of it.  Maybe the two are comparable.


----------



## SAPNK (May 5, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Joico is a good deep conditioner.  I like it.  It's very softening.  But it is not a miracle worker on my head.  I was hoping it would melt my tangles away, but it still took a lot of work and nearly an hour to detangle my hair.  Granted, my hair had a ton of shed hairs.  I'll keep using it, but unless it improves at detangling or it leaves my hair so soft that I don't need a leave in, I won't repurchase.  I want to try out the aussie 3 minute miracle smooth deep conditioner because the texture of the joico balm reminds me of it.  Maybe the two are comparable.



How do you plan on styling your hair next?


----------



## beingofserenity (May 5, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> How do you plan on styling your hair next?



I am going back to Bunning for a little while.  I will wash and re-bun either once or twice a week.  My hair has grown out a little so it's easier to bun with a middle part and that also means less tension on my hair and edges.  I used to have to do high buns which were too much tension.


----------



## SAPNK (May 6, 2017)

I have no products right now, except conditioner and infusium23, and my hair seems fine.

Who said you should dry detangle? I know I read that adding water makes knots worse, but last night I tried to detangle without my spray bottle, and all the snapping was terrible, although, like I said, I have no oil so maybe that would have made a difference.

Speaking of no water, if I try to prepoo with just coconut oil, nothing happens. It just sits on my hair. Only when I add water does it make a difference, but again, I was told that you shouldn't use water because oil and water don't mix or something.

Does this no water thing apply to 4b/c girls?


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I have no products right now, except conditioner and infusium23, and my hair seems fine.
> 
> Who said you should dry detangle? I know I read that adding water makes knots worse, but last night I tried to detangle without my spray bottle, and all the snapping was terrible, although, like I said, I have no oil so maybe that would have made a difference.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've heard you shouldn't use water. Where did you hear it?

Lots of ladies on the board prepoo with conditioner before detangling, or detangle under running water. Not a lot of people detangle on dry hair. 

There are times water can make tangles worse especially if you have been in a protective style but in cases like that you can prepoo with conditioner and water to help work out the tangles. 

Find what works for you. It doesn't matter what anyone else says.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 7, 2017)

I think I am going to stay away from the brush and detangle on dry/damp hair with a wide tooth comb. Wide tooth comb seems more effective on my dry hair than on my wet hair and obviously more gentle than the brush.


----------



## SAPNK (May 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I don't think I've heard you shouldn't use water. Where did you hear it?
> 
> Lots of ladies on the board prepoo with conditioner before detangling, or detangle under running water. Not a lot of people detangle on dry hair.
> 
> ...



I think I read it in an article on BGLH, and the prepoo thing was mentioned in different places. But your right, I'm just going to continue doing what works for me!


----------



## Ipanema (May 7, 2017)

I detangle on dry hair only, using my fingers.  This has worked well for me.  I sit in front of the TV with a paper towel (for the shed hairs) and a pair of sharp shears (for any knots and lasso hairs).  

My wash routine:  I keep my hair in fat twists.  I shampoo in the shower with the twists still in.  Rinse thoroughly.  Then I apply conditioner.  Finish showering.  Rinse the conditioner out, and put the hair in a high bun or ponytail (to stretch it).  It air-drys a bit, then I let it loose to dry all the way.  I can go out like this and do whatever.  It looks chunky and wild, which I like.

Then later, I get in front of the TV, pull the twists apart, and pull out the shed hairs. (It's still manageable because of the conditioner). I oil it with coconut oil & section it off.  Then blow-dry it straight, using the tension method.  Then I put it into fat twists again.

For tangles, I pull the hair apart like opening a curtain.  I used to follow the old advice, which said to start combing from the ends, and work your way up to the roots.  I'd just end up with breakage.  Pulling the hair apart like a curtain reveals any knotty areas along the length of the hair.  Then I get to the tangle, which is usually two hairs tangled up with a shed hair.  Pull those apart, and the shed hair comes loose or slides down to the end.  Sometimes it ties into a knot at the end of the non-shed hair.  Cut that off with the shears.

This takes time, but I feel like if I want a certain amount of length, then I must have the patience to do this.


----------



## Honi (May 8, 2017)

Big chopped Easter Sunday after a year of transitioning. I didn't hate  it or love it at first but I'm starting to like it more. I'm neck length now and on the growth aid bandwagon in the other thread.

Not sure about products yet but I really want to thank all the ladies that went before me on this journey. Over 10 years ago there was not much but now there's so much more products to try. Y'all are on it!

So far I've tried Giovanni smooth as silk shampoo and the triple treat conditioner. Not crazy about either. I deep condition with Elasta QP soy Oyl ultra-hydration conditioner and mainly do a wash n go once a week and that's about it.  Night time I oil my hair and ends and cover. I can't pineapple yet


----------



## Maracujá (May 9, 2017)

Thank you @SAPNK for starting this thread and to everyone who contributed! We had a similar thread some time ago, if you ever have time, check it out: https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...r-4b-or-mostly-4b-naturals-come-on-in.507817/.

 

November 2016 marked my 10th nappiversary. I am a 4B natural that transitioned for a year and then big chopped. I love being natural, it has been a great journey, even with the many setbacks, more than I can actually count. And today, as we speak, I am yet again experiencing another setback.

Here's a little bit of my hair journey:

April 2009


----------



## Maracujá (May 9, 2017)

January 2010


----------



## Maracujá (May 9, 2017)




----------



## beingofserenity (May 9, 2017)

I am experimenting with detangling methods on my hair. I've tried dry and coated hair , got breakage. I've tried in the shower wet with conditioner, which works. I've tried with just my fingers under the showerhead, which works fantastically especially to get rid of sheds. I've tried with a detangler. I just purchased the mane n tail detangler which I've used in the past. So I was trying to detangle it after washing and for some reason it was making my hair stick together and kind of hard (could be the cowash I used), so I ditched it and started combing out my naked, damp hair with nothing on it. Believe it or not, it worked so well!  I think one issue I may have with using product to detangle is it sometimes makes my hair stick together, or the coils and curls clump which, because they're so little, makes it hard to comb through. So naked, conditioned hair with no product doesn't stick together, curls aren't forming and clumping making it easier to get the comb through. And the hair is also in a more stretched out state, so it doesn't  re-tangle either.

  Another thing that helps my hair is a good strengthening conditioner. I feel conditioned for 10 mins with that silicon Dominican conditioner and my hair basically detangle itself in the shower. I bet if I had tried to detangle naked, damp hair yesterday, my results would have been even better.

I'm starting to realize that my hair may do better with less product. I know it likes to be shampooed regularly, it likes protein, and now I think it may like to be detangled without product. This may be because my hair is on the finer end of the spectrum. I'm not sure I can call it fine, but it's definitely not coarse.


----------



## SAPNK (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to the thread @Maracujá, that's some serious length. What's causing your setback?

@beingofserenity, detangling under running water is working for me too. Especially if I do it while washing out conditioner. 

Now that graduation is over I can really start caring for my hair again. I'm afraid to see how much heat damage I've caused.


----------



## Maracujá (May 10, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Welcome to the thread @Maracujá, that's some serious length. What's causing your setback?



Thank you! Well, about the setback: about two years ago I had the brilliant idea to get rid of my BabyLiss stand-up hair dryer because it was taking up too much space in my small studio apartment. So as a consequence, I was relying mostly on body heat to deep condition: big mistake! I ended up with extremely tangled hair that I could do nothing about and had to cut:

 

That coupled with the hard water in the area I live + taking prescription meds is a recipe for disaster. But...I still have hope. Over the years I've garnered so much information from books, LHCF and online articles. I've also kept a journal, so I am hoping that will help me to get back into the swing of things. Though I have been toying with the idea of sporting a TWA, I'm gonna give it one last shot ! (Haggai 2:9)


----------



## SAPNK (May 10, 2017)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you! Well, about the setback: about two years ago I had the brilliant idea to get rid of my BabyLiss stand-up hair dryer because it was taking up too much space in my small studio apartment. So as a consequence, I was relying mostly on body heat to deep condition: big mistake! I ended up with extremely tangled hair that I could do nothing about and had to cut:
> 
> View attachment 398235
> 
> That coupled with the hard water in the area I live + taking prescription meds is a recipe for disaster. But...I still have hope. Over the years I've garnered so much information from books, LHCF and online articles. I've also kept a journal, so I am hoping that will help me to get back into the swing of things. Though I have been toying with the idea of sporting a TWA, I'm gonna give it one last shot ! (Haggai 2:9)



Yay! I'm glad you are going to try again, and I'm sorry you had to cut off so much hair in the first place. You definitely have the knowledge to get your length back, and hopefully you can help the rest of us too, lol.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 10, 2017)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you! Well, about the setback: about two years ago I had the brilliant idea to get rid of my BabyLiss stand-up hair dryer because it was taking up too much space in my small studio apartment. So as a consequence, I was relying mostly on body heat to deep condition: big mistake! I ended up with extremely tangled hair that I could do nothing about and had to cut:
> 
> View attachment 398235
> 
> That coupled with the hard water in the area I live + taking prescription meds is a recipe for disaster. But...I still have hope. Over the years I've garnered so much information from books, LHCF and online articles. I've also kept a journal, so I am hoping that will help me to get back into the swing of things. Though I have been toying with the idea of sporting a TWA, I'm gonna give it one last shot ! (Haggai 2:9)



Have you tried a heating cap?


----------



## snoop (May 11, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Have you tried a heating cap?



Or a hot wash cloth sandwiched between 2 plastic caps.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 11, 2017)

So I know I said I don't condone co-washing conditioners,  but my fiance brought me the Shea Moisture Hi-Po Co-wash because he thought it was regular conditioner.  I read the instructions and it said to use it like a shampoo which I did.  And it was awesome.  There wasn't any suds but my hair was very clean and I could run my fingers over my ends and mini braids without snags.  This product has potential.


----------



## FoundMyCurls (May 12, 2017)

This is a good discussion for me to join.  I have a mixture of 4 stuff going on in my head.  So here it goes:

Hair description:  It's arm pit length (I'm not sure about the back but it the shortest length on my head in inches).  I keep it in twists most of the time and then set them free for a twist out.  My hair loves protein, so it gets it at least every other month.  Some times each month.  Depends on my mood.

Issues:  I a very slow grower.  I have been letting it grow for 6 years and I'm only at arm pit.  I trim once a year, but snip off knots when needed (I don't have split ends).  I barely get 4 inches per year.  I recently started hair, skin and nail pills, but I don't see any difference.  Which is weird considering I feel like I'm constantly touching up my gray new growth.  I'm considering wearing my hear out more, and blow drying it once in a while.  Currently I don't use any heat.

I thought I'd be well below bra strap at this point, but I'm not.  So I guess that's my short term goal.  My long term goal is waist.  I don't know that I'll ever see it at this rate.


----------



## nothidden (May 12, 2017)

FoundMyCurls said:


> This is a good discussion for me to join.  *I have a mixture of 4 stuff going on *in my head.  So here it goes:
> 
> Hair description:  It's arm pit length (I'm not sure about the back but it the shortest length on my head in inches).  I keep it in twists most of the time and then set them free for a twist out.  My hair loves protein, so it gets it at least every other month.  Some times each month.  Depends on my mood.
> 
> ...


I am not a slow grower, but when women say this I can't help but wonder what their diet is like.  Some of us don't realize that growing hair isn't just about a good hair regimen.  We have to feed our hair from the inside (other than hair pills) so our follicles have something to work with.  And we have to feed it enough so that there's enough for our hair (protein and water are used all over the body).  I began adding protein to my smoothies at the request of my personal trainer, but I know this played a major part in the growth I saw and continue to see.  Having said that, I know I don't drink as much water as I should, but as every one is different I see growth despite this.

Externally, hopefully you aren't using anything to block or clog your follicles.  I don't plan on giving up my bentonite clay because I know it thoroughly cleanses my scalp.  No itching, no buildup, nothing.  Based on what we use, some of us need to clarify more often than others.  Maybe look into 'stimulating' your follicles.  There's an inversion method thread, or you could get into the habit of massaging your scalp while watching TV.


----------



## snoop (May 12, 2017)

nothidden said:


> I am not a slow grower, *but when women say this I can't help but wonder what their diet is like*.  Some of us don't realize that growing hair isn't just about a good hair regimen.  We have to feed our hair from the inside (other than hair pills) so our follicles have something to work with.  And we have to feed it enough so that there's enough for our hair (protein and water are used all over the body).  I began adding protein to my smoothies at the request of my personal trainer, but I know this played a major part in the growth I saw and continue to see.  Having said that, I know I don't drink as much water as I should, but as every one is different I see growth despite this.
> 
> Externally, hopefully you aren't using anything to block or clog your follicles.  I don't plan on giving up my bentonite clay because I know it thoroughly cleanses my scalp.  No itching, no buildup, nothing.  Based on what we use, some of us need to clarify more often than others.  Maybe look into 'stimulating' your follicles.  There's an inversion method thread, or you could get into the habit of massaging your scalp while watching TV.



My diet isn't the cleanest right now, but I found that when I was eating clean and drinking water, my hair didn't grow any faster.  By clean, I mean I was eating a balance of protein and healthy fats, unrefined salts and sugars (unless eating out -- which wasn't very often) and a good dose of vegetables -- daily.  As for water, I'd drink about 2.1L per day.  I think that this helps with the health of my hair and scalp, but not so much my growth.  

Also, scalp massages can stimulate your scalp to produce extra sebum so then you have to be mindful that you are cleaning that buildup, as well.


----------



## SAPNK (May 12, 2017)

snoop said:


> My diet isn't the cleanest right now, but I found that when I was eating clean and drinking water, my hair didn't grow any faster.  By clean, I mean I was eating a balance of protein and healthy fats, unrefined salts and sugars (unless eating out -- which wasn't very often) and a good dose of vegetables -- daily.  As for water, I'd drink about 2.1L per day.  I think that this helps with the health of my hair and scalp, but not so much my growth.
> 
> Also, scalp massages can stimulate your scalp to produce extra sebum so then you have to be mindful that you are cleaning that buildup, as well.



Maybe it also depends on how drastic of a change you are making in your diet and exercise.


----------



## ForestRose (May 12, 2017)

I'm happy my hair has been growing well. Last month I was worried but my hair is fine. I like my current hairstyle (u part wig) but I want to give my leaveout a break. Im thinking about getting a frontal closure. I really don't like them but I may start wearing my hair out at the end of next year so I want to give my leaveout and edges some time to thicken up with the rest. 

I haven't find a way to completely protect my leaveout areas so they are thinner than the rest of my head. But using the kera care silicone silk has really protected it way more than any heat protectant I've used in the past.

I'm on track to APL this year and I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for full BSL next year.


----------



## ForestRose (May 12, 2017)

nothidden said:


> I am not a slow grower, but when women say this I can't help but wonder what their diet is like.  Some of us don't realize that growing hair isn't just about a good hair regimen.  We have to feed our hair from the inside (other than hair pills) so our follicles have something to work with.  And we have to feed it enough so that there's enough for our hair (protein and water are used all over the body).  I began adding protein to my smoothies at the request of my personal trainer, but I know this played a major part in the growth I saw and continue to see.  Having said that, I know I don't drink as much water as I should, but as every one is different I see growth despite this.
> 
> Externally, hopefully you aren't using anything to block or clog your follicles.  I don't plan on giving up my bentonite clay because I know it thoroughly cleanses my scalp.  No itching, no buildup, nothing.  Based on what we use, some of us need to clarify more often than others.  Maybe look into 'stimulating' your follicles.  There's an inversion method thread, or you could get into the habit of massaging your scalp while watching TV.



My mums hair grows super slow  she eats healthier than 90% of people I know. Holistic lifestyle choices are pretty important to us. I think it can be diet but genetics does play a part. Some people just about get 1/4 of an inch a month and that coupled with thin strands means they may only get 1 inch of hair growth a year.

Some people barely do anything to their hair and its MBL with minimal effort plus they eat really badly. I think it's 80% down to strand thickness and monthly growth then 20% down to lifestyle choices. Asians and whites probably have similar amounts of growth to us but our strand structure makes it that much harder for our hair to maintain length. 

I never realised how thin my strands were till I compared it to someone else that I know. Asians have really thick hair but it's deceptive because of how straight it is.


----------



## SAPNK (May 12, 2017)

I'm only going to do braid outs from now on. No more twist outs for me. I heard braid outs were better but I never really did them for some reason. But with plaits I don't have to put in as many, or make them as small. The real beauty is that when I decided to start finger detangling, my twist outs were awful, but braid outs still come out defined and shiny.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 12, 2017)

I tried out the African pride tms system on a portion of my hair. Um, I love it. Made combing and blow drying so easy. I want to use it every 6 weeks. I bought the corresponding shampoo and conditioner to maintain the results.


----------



## FoundMyCurls (May 13, 2017)

nothidden said:


> I am not a slow grower, but when women say this I can't help but wonder what their diet is like.  Some of us don't realize that growing hair isn't just about a good hair regimen.  We have to feed our hair from the inside (other than hair pills) so our follicles have something to work with.  And we have to feed it enough so that there's enough for our hair (protein and water are used all over the body).  I began adding protein to my smoothies at the request of my personal trainer, but I know this played a major part in the growth I saw and continue to see.  Having said that, I know I don't drink as much water as I should, but as every one is different I see growth despite this.
> 
> Externally, hopefully you aren't using anything to block or clog your follicles.  I don't plan on giving up my bentonite clay because I know it thoroughly cleanses my scalp.  No itching, no buildup, nothing.  Based on what we use, some of us need to clarify more often than others.  Maybe look into 'stimulating' your follicles.  There's an inversion method thread, or you could get into the habit of massaging your scalp while watching TV.



I can understand what you are saying about diet (I've read several items about slow hair growth), but everyone's hair can grow at a different rate.  It's just how it is and nothing may ever change that.  I don't put anything on my scalp, no oil or grease.  I just keep it clean.  I don't agree with having all that blood rush to my head by inversion.  I've accepted the fact that it grows slow.  It's just how it is and I don't need to stress over something I cannot change.  But I do appreciate your offering some assistance.

What I can do, however, is take good care of what I get.  Which I do well and I focus on maintenance, which I can control.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 13, 2017)

H


SAPNK said:


> I'm only going to do braid outs from now on. No more twist outs for me. I heard braid outs were better but I never really did them for some reason. But with plaits I don't have to put in as many, or make them as small. The real beauty is that when I decided to start finger detangling, my twist outs were awful, but braid outs still come out defined and shiny.


how long is your hair. I haven't done braidouts for a while because they didn't look good at a certain length. Twistouts looked better.  I've been wanting to try braidouts again but I don't want to waste my time, that's why I asked how long your hair is.


----------



## SAPNK (May 13, 2017)

@Cattypus1, my hair is shoulder length. About 7-8 inches.

That's exactly how it was for me. I did braid outs a couple of times but twist outs looked much better so I always did them. Now it's the opposite. The braid outs look full and shiny and the twist outs look dull and undefined. Just don't make the braids too small, which I think is what I had to do when my hair was shorter (maybe, idk).


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 13, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> My hair is shoulder length. About 7-8 inches.
> 
> That's exactly how it was for me. I did braid outs a couple of times but twist outs looked much better so I always did them. Now it's the opposite. The braid outs look full and shiny and the twist outs look dull and undefined. Just don't make the braids too small, which I think is what I had to do when my hair was shorter (maybe, idk).


Thanks. We're about at the same place. I'm going to try again.


----------



## SAPNK (May 13, 2017)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks. We're about at the same place. I'm going to try again.



Just edited my reply to add some pics. My hair came out really shiny and defined.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 13, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Just edited my reply to add some pics. My hair came out really shiny and defined.


Yes, the shine is awesome. Thanks for adding the pics. What styler did you use?


----------



## SAPNK (May 14, 2017)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yes, the shine is awesome. Thanks for adding the pics. What styler did you use?



I actually ran out of products at the time. All I had was some infusium23 spray and water mixed with a little conditioner. I ran out of everything, but I might have scraped some coconut oil out of the jar. I can't really remember, but I do remember being surprised that it still came out that way. Honestly I think that it will come out shiny with nothing in it (at least with my hair), because the plaits pull the hair so much tighter and "straightens" it more, which adds shine.


----------



## nothidden (May 15, 2017)

ForestRose said:


> My mums hair grows super slow  she eats healthier than 90% of people I know. Holistic lifestyle choices are pretty important to us. I think it can be diet but genetics does play a part. Some people just about get 1/4 of an inch a month and that coupled with thin strands means they may only get 1 inch of hair growth a year.
> 
> Some people barely do anything to their hair and its MBL with minimal effort plus they eat really badly.


Diet isn't just about eating healthy.  Most of us are deficient in one or some vitamins and/or minerals.  Some of which may be very important for hair growth.


----------



## snoop (May 15, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Diet isn't just about eating healthy.  Most of us are deficient in one or some vitamins and/or minerals.  Some of which may be very important for hair growth.



I hear you.  Eating "healthy" is always questionable when it comes to certain people.  I'm not even talking about any special meal plan...just eating balanced.

I have been on daily prenatals and calcium for 5+ years.   My blood tests come back normal.  I don't exercise.  But I feel like my hair doesn't grow faster despite any changes I may make.  However, retention plays a bigger factor in terms of being able to measure my progress.

I do know people, however, who seem to have fast growth (better retention) without doing anything special.  But as someone mentioned above, the commonality seems to be that they had thicker strands.


----------



## DigitalRain (May 15, 2017)

I have 4b/c hair. I've been using box braids as a protective style with a 2 months in braids and a month break cycle. Ive gotten a ton of growth from doing this for almost 2 years. My hair is coarse, loves heavy oils and pomades.


----------



## SAPNK (May 15, 2017)

DigitalRain said:


> I have 4b/c hair. I've been using box braids as a protective style with a 2 months in braids and a month break cycle. Ive gotten a ton of growth from doing this for almost 2 years. My hair is coarse, loves heavy oils and pomades.



Hey @DigitalRain. Welcome to the thread! Do you do your own box braids, and what do you do with you hair when not in braids?


----------



## Honi (May 15, 2017)

My hair is growing. My hair is touching my ears unstretched and I can feel it wanting to graze my neck lol!!!! 

Now that I've calmed down and really took a look at my hair, I have a looser texture in the back, about 2/3 of it is 4a. Do the ole school ladies remember "scab hair"?  I think I have that in the front. The texture is kinda rough even though I know I cut the relaxed portions off. Then the strands look and feel normal. It doesn't really curl unless I use a lot of gel. The sections are very dry OR it could be the hydration in those areas are not optimal yet. Off to research.


----------



## Queensheba88 (May 15, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Im 4c, cb length, with thick extremly coarse dense strands that crave moisture. I just big chopped in febuary after only making it 14 months in my transition (original goal was 2 yrs). I exclusively protective styled the whole time with 1-3 inch trims...under wigs and braids. I dont know my current length but i measured a peice i cut back in december and it was 5.5 inches. Pics from feb/march.


----------



## nothidden (May 18, 2017)

snoop said:


> I do know people, however, who seem to have fast growth (better retention) without doing anything special.  But as someone mentioned above, the commonality seems to be that they had thicker strands.


So the perception is that slow growers tend to have fine strands?  I have never heard this before.


----------



## snoop (May 18, 2017)

nothidden said:


> So the perception is that slow growers tend to have fine strands?  I have never heard this before.



I'd never heard that either.  Thought it was an interesting observation made by the poster above.

(Only added my info to the discussion not to say all slow growers are like me, but that I'm a slow grower and don't feel like I fit your observation. Me personally.  Can't and won't speak for the rest.)

We're just discussing...


----------



## nothidden (May 24, 2017)

While binge-ing on health videos, this doctor mentioned missing trace minerals can cause hair growth issues (at around the 4:00 mark).  In another video he mentioned that a good source of trace minerals is unsulphured black strap molasses.


----------



## GGsKin (May 24, 2017)

nothidden said:


> While binge-ing on health videos, this doctor mentioned missing trace minerals can cause hair growth issues (at around the 4:00 mark).  In another video he mentioned that a good source of trace minerals is unsulphured black strap molasses.



I have this but the thought makes me want to gag. I take malt extract but I find it difficult to stomach the flavour of the molasses.


----------



## snoop (May 24, 2017)

nothidden said:


> While binge-ing on health videos, this doctor mentioned missing trace minerals can cause hair growth issues (at around the 4:00 mark).  In another video he mentioned that a good source of trace minerals is unsulphured black strap molasses.



Thanks for this video!  I used to do a lot of this and aside from hair it just made me feel good -- energy and mood.  Going get back to this once this kid comes out cause right now it controls my stomach.  Also, going to pass this on to a few people I know would find this interesting.


----------



## SAPNK (May 24, 2017)

snoop said:


> Thanks for this video!  I used to do a lot of this and aside from hair it just made me feel good -- energy and mood.  Going get back to this once this kid comes out cause right now it controls my stomach.  Also, going to pass this on to a few people I know would find this interesting.



I didn't know you were pregnant.  Do you not know the sex of the baby yet?


----------



## snoop (May 24, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I didn't know you were pregnant.  Do you not know the sex of the baby yet?



Heh.  No not yet.   I always wait to find out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 25, 2017)

I have fine strands.  I think the retention issue comes into play because my fine strands can take less "abuse" than if they were thicker more robust strands.  I believe that my growth rate is out of my direct control but that some major TLC will make all the difference for the part I can directly control which is the part that is already outside of my scalp, especially the ends.


----------



## SAPNK (May 25, 2017)

snoop said:


> Heh.  No not yet.   I always wait to find out.



I love that. That's what I want to do. Someday... lol.

So, I have my marley twists in. I'm hoping to get some good summer growth with them.


----------



## snoop (May 25, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I love that. That's what I want to do. Someday... lol.
> 
> So, I have my marley twists in. I'm hoping to get some good summer growth with them.



I want to put some in but they thought of extended hair makes me itch.   I can't even put my own hair in cane rows cause they make me itch, too.  I think my hair likes it's freedom. 

...But I need a new protective style.


----------



## SAPNK (May 25, 2017)

snoop said:


> I want to put some in but they thought of extended hair makes me itch.   I can't even put my own hair in cane rows cause they make me itch, too.  I think my hair likes it's freedom.
> 
> ...But I need a new protective style.


Have you tried rinsing the hair in acv before using it? Or is that not the problem? Is it just braiding/ twisting in general? 

I've been getting a lot of compliments and they're so much easier to do than braids. My only issue is that they loosen very fast, and need to be freshened up a lot.


----------



## snoop (May 25, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Have you tried rinsing the hair in acv before using it? Or is that not the problem? Is it just braiding/ twisting in general?
> 
> I've been getting a lot of compliments and they're so much easier to do than braids. My only issue is that they loosen very fast, and need to be freshened up a lot.



I've tried acv and conditioner in the same hair.   Nope. 

I live in two strand twists (my own hair) but for some reason corn rowing my own hair is a no go. 

I think I could handle wearing Marley twists for a week though.


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2017)

snoop said:


> I've tried acv and conditioner in the same hair.   Nope.
> 
> I live in two strand twists (my own hair) but for some reason corn rowing my own hair is a no go.
> 
> I think I could handle wearing Marley twists for a week though.



Corn rows make my scalp itch as well. I think the hair being so close to the scalp maybe causes the hair to draw too much moisture from the scalp. That's just my theory.


----------



## nothidden (May 28, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I have this but the thought makes me want to gag. I take malt extract but I find it difficult to stomach the flavour of the molasses.


I can stomach maybe a tablespoon of molasses straight.  I'm going to add it to my smoothies as a sweetener and see how it goes.


----------



## GGsKin (May 28, 2017)

nothidden said:


> I can stomach maybe a tablespoon of molasses straight.  I'm going to add it to my smoothies as a sweetener and see how it goes.



That's a great idea @nothidden. Let me know if the flavour comes through.


----------



## Honi (May 28, 2017)

My hair does not like to be deep conditioned with steam so I will pre poo only using moist heat. The driest parts of my hair responds better to dry heat. Now I have to figure out which condish works best for this scab hair I have going on.


----------



## nothidden (May 29, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> That's a great idea @nothidden. Let me know if the flavour comes through.


I added a plastic spoonful.  While the flavor was masked by everything else my smoothie had going on, the molasses didn't make a good sweetener.  I had to add a whole apple.

Hopefully one spoonful is enough.


----------



## GGsKin (May 29, 2017)

nothidden said:


> I added a plastic spoonful.  While the flavor was masked by everything else my smoothie had going on, the molasses didn't make a good sweetener.  I had to add a whole apple.
> 
> Hopefully one spoonful is enough.



Thanks for that @nothidden. Hopefully, I'll remember and start adding it to my smoothies.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jun 2, 2017)

Good morning ladies,

I'm currently natural.  Have waffled back and forth between relaxed, natural, locs; whichever way the wind blows.  Most recently I wore my hair loc'd for about three years then broke them open.  It took me  a month to do it.  In the process of breaking them open and impatience, I lost a lot of hair and it was very thin to my standards. I've always had a massive amount of hair and though no one knew, I had broken strands.  After about a month of not knowing what to do with my hair I decided to relax it.  Everyone thought it was a beautiful head of hair but I knew differently.  So after a few months I shaved it all off.  And here I am.  My most recent BC was 7/22/16.  I'm learning my fro all over again.  Now in a new location, I'm curious how my natural hair will react to this water.

It's healthy and thick (I think I have two heads worth of hair on my little ole head)
My regimen.  I don't do it.  LOL
I wash whenever I feel like it.  I really think that's the ticket.  Low manipulation.  I use As I am co-wash and shea butter but it was making my hair feel extremely rough.  So I did a ACV rinse, and conditioned it with some conditioner I found under the sink and combed it out.  All my shed hair, that was stuck in my fro came out and flat twisted it to my head.  I let that air dry for about two days, covered it with a scarf at night.  One day 2, i unraveled the twist and wore my stretched TWA.

I'm itching to do something new, as my TWA is getting the best of me, and in boredom and I think this weekend, I'm going to wash and condition.  This time, I going to do flat twists the right way.  Last week I just rolled them to my scalp.  this time, I'm going to take two strands to my scalp, if you know what I mean.

I haven't trimmed and maybe I'll do a light dusting, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Ipanema (Jun 24, 2017)

I used to wish that I could just wash my scalp while leaving the rest of my hair alone.  I wanted a clean, refreshed scalp without having to strip my hair of all of the oils, detangle it, and cause a bunch of breakage.  I think I found a way.

While still in 2-strand twists, put my hair in about 4 or 5 ponytails, using those little black rubber bands for the hair.  The ponytails start about 5 or 6 inches away from the scalp.  Braid the ponytails, and put another rubber band on the ends.  Then shampoo my scalp in the shower, rinse thoroughly with the jet stream setting, and let the hair dry.  Then oil and re-twist.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jul 4, 2017)

My hair type is 4b except for a small looser section in the back. I honestly don't know what's back there lol


After being natural off and on since 2011 I'm JUST NOW (really sad) learning how to properly moisturize and seal my hair.

I thought I wanted to heat train my hair a few months ago but it turned out to be an awful idea. My hair started breaking and became relaxer straight all over. Right now I'm transitioning from heat damage. My goal is to retain length and eventually cut off the heat damaged ends

Here is my natural curl pattern prior to the heat damage   

This is what it used to look like fresh out of the wash with no product


Of course now that it's heat damaged it looks a lot different. I plan to moisturize, seal and protective style until I feel it's time to chop off the straggly ends


----------



## snoop (Jul 5, 2017)

Ipanema said:


> I used to wish that I could just wash my scalp while leaving the rest of my hair alone.  I wanted a clean, refreshed scalp without having to strip my hair of all of the oils, detangle it, and cause a bunch of breakage.  I think I found a way.
> 
> While still in 2-strand twists, put my hair in about 4 or 5 ponytails, using those little black rubber bands for the hair.  The ponytails start about 5 or 6 inches away from the scalp.  Braid the ponytails, and put another rubber band on the ends.  Then shampoo my scalp in the shower, rinse thoroughly with the jet stream setting, and let the hair dry.  Then oil and re-twist.



Another thing to consider is that they shampoo that you are using could be too strong.  If you find the right shampoo you shouldn't have to worry about it stripping your hair.


----------



## SAPNK (Jul 5, 2017)

icsonia22 said:


> My hair type is 4b except for a small looser section in the back. I honestly don't know what's back there lol
> 
> 
> After being natural off and on since 2011 I'm JUST NOW (really sad) learning how to properly moisturize and seal my hair.
> ...



Welcome! What protective styles are you planning on doing?


----------



## icsonia22 (Jul 5, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Welcome! What protective styles are you planning on doing?




I plan on using wigs during the winter but I've found that its way too hot to wig it up during the summer months, especially being 8 months pregnant. Lately I've been relying on single braids using my hair, cornrows and braid outs. Here's how a braid out looks on my heat damaged hair  I can't wait until it thickens up. You don't appreciate what you had until it's gone


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello, my hair range is 4B-4C. I have been natural for exactly 25months today. I am 25 months post relaxer not big chop. So far I retained 14'' - 15" of hair. Thank God.  June 5, 2015, I said "no more relaxers!"  so being natural again is a great success to me. I prayed and asked God to restore all off my hair, and He did! (with some help from Wild Growth Oil) just two more inches and I will be back were I was before I ever relaxed. I absolutely regret every touching a relaxer in 2011 - 2015. I seriously do not know why I did it in the first place. I am so glad that we finally know how to take care of our hair, all this time long hair was right under our noses.


----------



## SAPNK (Jul 9, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hello, my hair range is 4B-4C. I have been natural for exactly 25months today. I am 25 months post relaxer not big chop. So far I retained 14'' - 15" of hair. Thank God.  June 5, 2015, I said "no more relaxers!"  so being natural again is a great success to me. I prayed and asked God to restore all off my hair, and He did! (with some help from Wild Growth Oil) just two more inches and I will be back were I was before I ever relaxed. I absolutely regret every touching a relaxer in 2011 - 2015. I seriously do not know why I did it in the first place. I am so glad that we finally know how to take care of our hair, all this time long hair was right under our noses.



Welcome to the thread! And congrats on you're awesome growth.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 10, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Welcome to the thread! And congrats on you're awesome growth.


Thank you!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm 4b/4c and i'm currently growing my hair back out after a semi big chop after a heat damage incident.  I'm currently stuck in the awkward stage and fighting the urge to chop off again.

I'm going to back to henna as soon as my heena sooq order comes in.  I had forgotten how much stronger and thicker my hair was when I was consistently using it at the beginning of my natural hair journey 6 years ago.

I also finally found a comb that doesn't take my hair out.  I had been using thee Quidad detangling comb but the hair that frames my face is so fragile that I couldn't avoid breakage.  I ordered a sandalwood comb after seeing an advertisement on Facebook.  It's been a game changer.  So much easier to detangle and much less hair coming out.  Hopefully I can thicken up my edges and temple areas with the henna and new comb combo.

I'm aiming for shoulder length for overall by the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2017)

Here are some updos for us 4b/4c ladies

http://www.savingourstrands.com/201...s-for-natural-hair.html?m=1&_utm_source=1-2-2


----------



## SAPNK (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks @faithVA. Love these!
I just took my twists out so I'll probably be on the forum more now. But I'm suddenly remembering why I had it twisted in the first place. The tangling is too much. Very frustrating. 

Whenever I search for 4c hair bun tutorials to see if my hair is ready for bunning, they are always using marley hair. ALWAYS! I didn't search for marley hair bun, I searched for 4c hair bun. What does this mean? Why would 4c bunning be synonymous with using fake hair to do so? I know it takes us reaching much greater length to bun because of the shrinkage.

anyone on this thread able to bun yet? How long is your hair?


----------



## snoop (Jul 22, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Thanks @faithVA. Love these!
> I just took my twists out so I'll probably be on the forum more now. But I'm suddenly remembering why I had it twisted in the first place. The tangling is too much. Very frustrating.
> 
> Whenever I search for 4c hair bun tutorials to see if my hair is ready for bunning, they are always using marley hair. ALWAYS! I didn't search for marley hair bun, I searched for 4c hair bun. What does this mean? Why would 4c bunning be synonymous with using fake hair to do so? I know it takes us reaching much greater length to bun because of the shrinkage.
> ...



How big and how sophisticated is this bun that you're trying to make?  I ask because you can try different things like putting your hair in a pony tail, then tucking the ends under the bottom of the holder (like a top knot but not on top... more like a "man bun"); there's the cinnabun style that was popular a few years ago that looks very nice; ballet buns are a lot easier to do than I'd originally thought they'd be, but they look fuller in on longer hair. 

I think that if you are APL and your hair is stretched (using braids should suffice), then you should be able to do these styles.


----------



## Colocha (Jul 22, 2017)

@SAPNK, I bunned on twist outs starting at APL. Like @snoop mentioned, it was a fold over kind of bun. I didn't want to use ponytail holders, so I experimented with different hair toys like Ficcare clips and Flexi-8s with varying success. Now I'm around MBL and I'm able to wrap my hair around into a bun and secure with a hair fork. (I also use satin scrunchies for this).


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Thanks @faithVA. Love these!
> I just took my twists out so I'll probably be on the forum more now. But I'm suddenly remembering why I had it twisted in the first place. The tangling is too much. Very frustrating.
> 
> Whenever I search for 4c hair bun tutorials to see if my hair is ready for bunning, they are always using marley hair. ALWAYS! I didn't search for marley hair bun, I searched for 4c hair bun. What does this mean? Why would 4c bunning be synonymous with using fake hair to do so? I know it takes us reaching much greater length to bun because of the shrinkage.
> ...


I couldn't remember if I had posted this or now  Hope it helps.


----------



## SAPNK (Jul 22, 2017)

I think I'm going for a ballerina bun or the wrap around bun like with the marley hair, so it'll take me a while. I'll put in some crochets in the mean time. Off to find a nice style.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 22, 2017)

@faithVA Thank you! I am all over updos I love them. I protective style 100% of the time. I don't like puffs or any style that exposes my ends.

 I already do these same styles,  you know these styles never look the same way twice when you do them. I flat twist and pin which ever way it lands and at the end it's an updo.

Protective styling is a must for me. One time I took my twists out and put a head band on then went to the store.  I kept looking around just so nobody touched it. Lol oh gosh it looked too touchable.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @faithVA Thank you! I am all over updos I love them. I protective style 100% of the time. I don't like puffs or any style that exposes my ends.
> 
> I already do these same styles,  you know these styles never look the same way twice when you do them. I flat twist and pin which ever way it lands and at the end it's an updo.
> 
> Protective styling is a must for me. One time I took my twists out and put a head band on then went to the store.  I kept looking around just so nobody touched it. Lol oh gosh it looked too touchable.


We would love to see your updos as you do them. We could use the inspiration.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 23, 2017)

Than you Faith, but Theses styles that you posted are way more inspiration than I can give.  With my crooked parts I would only be little inspiration(even though my parts can't really be seen because I twist loosely). Maybe one day I'll post some pictures.


----------



## snoop (Jul 24, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Than you Faith, but Theses styles that you posted are way more inspiration than I can give.  With my crooked parts I would only be little inspiration(even though my parts can't really be seen because I twist loosely). Maybe one day I'll post some pictures.



Nah... I'll take pics with crooked parts.  I finger comb my hair so I hear you.  I need some inspiration that doesn't include everything being laid and exact.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2017)

snoop said:


> Nah... I'll take pics with crooked parts.  I finger comb my hair so I hear you.  I need some inspiration that doesn't include everything being laid and exact.


I agree.  I want to see something I can do.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 24, 2017)

How y'all gon' have a whole thread and just exclude 4a heads like that?! We wanna grow our hair, too!





J/k: I understand.


----------



## HairNinja (Jul 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How y'all gon' have a whole thread and just exclude 4a heads like that?! We wanna grow our hair, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't want the 4c struggle.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 9, 2017)

New to this thread...I'm a 4B/C. Thankful for helpful hints as I hit roadblocks when it comes to products and moisture retention.


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 9, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> New to this thread...I'm a 4B/C. Thankful for helpful hints as I hit roadblocks when it comes to products and moisture retention.



Welcome to the thread!


----------



## douglala (Aug 9, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> I'm a 4C. Letting my hair shrink is the devil. I have to keep it stretched in some kind of way to maintain the health of my hair.
> 
> I did much better while relaxed of moisturizing and sealing and all of that. Back when I was in college I did great. With working I don't make the time for the daily and mid-week upkeep that I know I need to do.


This is exactly what why I'm considering texlaxing. No one understands my decision but that's ok!


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 9, 2017)

Imma hang out in here with you ladies.


----------



## futureapl (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello everyone. I'm a 4C. I just big chopped after an 18 month transition. I am struggling to keep my hair moisturized. I have tried deep conditioning, deep conditioning with a shower cap under a hooded dryer, LOC method, LCO method and nothing seems to work. I have a ton of SSKs and I'm not really sure how to style my hair at this length. I need help.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Aug 9, 2017)

futureapl said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a 4C. I just big chopped after an 18 month transition. I am struggling to keep my hair moisturized. I have tried deep conditioning, deep conditioning with a shower cap under a hooded dryer, LOC method, LCO method and nothing seems to work. I have a ton of SSKs and I'm not really sure how to style my hair at this length. I need help.


Stretching your hair with heat or without can help combat the SSKs.


----------



## snoop (Aug 9, 2017)

I find that my hair will feel drier if I wear it loose instead of a bound style like twists or braids.  I also find that I can keep my hair better moisturized if it's twists than braids I think because I can get product into the style easier.   I moistuize while in twists several times before washing or refreshing the style so my hair is able to marinade in the LCO.


----------



## Colocha (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anyone have tips on how to not be scissor happy on your own hair?

I am really struggling with this. I just like the ends of my twists to look full, even if I'm cutting off healthy hair.


----------



## futureapl (Aug 9, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> Stretching your hair with heat or without can help combat



How do I stretch without heat?


----------



## Dee-Licious (Aug 9, 2017)

futureapl said:


> How do I stretch without heat?


Banding or some people twist their hair and pull the twist taught and pin it on the opposite side of the head or curlformers/rollersets


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 10, 2017)

futureapl said:


> How do I stretch without heat?



You didn't ask me but my hair stretches better without heat than it does with it. Comes out smoother. I do this



Going on a year since I straightened. It definitely weakened my hair. Plan on not using heat for 2 years like I did when I first went natural.


----------



## snoop (Aug 10, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> You didn't ask me but my hair stretches better without heat than it does with it. Comes out smoother. I do this
> 
> 
> 
> Going on a year since I straightened. It definitely weakened my hair. Plan on not using heat for 2 years like I did when I first went natural.



I've done something like this but with finger combing.  I wish that I could run a brush through my hair like that.


----------



## futureapl (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you ladies. I will try these tips out and let you know how it goes. Are you guys brushing your hair while wet btw? I went to a natural hair salon a few weeks and the stylist suggested that I start doing that. I thought our hair was weakest while wet.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 11, 2017)

Regretting my haircut but not at the same time lol. 3-4 inches gone


----------



## Ipanema (Aug 14, 2017)

I found an even better way to wash my hair without breakage taking away my progress.  I shampoo & condition while in the large 2-strand twists.  After patting dry with a towel, I put the twists in about 6 or 7 braids, and let it air-dry.  I get a nice, crinkly braid-out the next day with no detangling session and no need to immediately re-twist.  For an even fuller look, I'll undo the twists for a twist-out, braid-out.  Re-twisting is done a few days later or whenever it's convenient--to remove loose strands.  I'm getting a lot of growth this way.  I'm also doing the thing where you oil the hair every day.  My hair is creeping down my back.  It feels good.


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ipanema said:


> I found an even better way to wash my hair without breakage taking away my progress.  I shampoo & condition while in the large 2-strand twists.  After patting dry with a towel, I put the twists in about 6 or 7 braids, and let it air-dry.  I get a nice, crinkly braid-out the next day with no detangling session and no need to immediately re-twist.  For an even fuller look, I'll undo the twists for a twist-out, braid-out.  Re-twisting is done a few days later or whenever it's convenient--to remove loose strands.  I'm getting a lot of growth this way.  I'm also doing the thing where you oil the hair every day.  My hair is creeping down my back.  It feels good.


Instead of drying hair with a towel use a  old soft cotton tshirt.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 15, 2017)

snoop said:


> Nah... I'll take pics with crooked parts.  I finger comb my hair so I hear you.  I need some inspiration that doesn't include everything being laid and exact.


One day I think I may post pictures. My styles aren't "all that", at least not yet. I will be playing around with it more once Autumn gets here. Right now, at this very moment I have my hair in twists pulled back into a bun, its ugly because I would prefer an up do. I'm at work too lol. It is super moisturized.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 15, 2017)

I think I have concurred breakage in the crown area.  My hair has always been dryer and more fragile in the crown, hence I would get more breakage from this area.  For the past month or so when I moisturize my hair, I start with the crown and apply the moisturizer, oil, grease, etc a little heavier in that area before doing the rest of my hair.   From what I can tell, this has really been helping.  Other than that my hair appears to be in autopilot mode...and just doing its thing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't want to wash my hair, I don't want to comb it, I don't want to re-twist it and I don't care about it, just for this week I guess. I feel blah.

 You know what .....it really does take a longer time to do when it's longer. It hit me about two months ago. I'm like "why am I still standing up in this bathroom mirror detangling  after an hour and 40 minutes?" I use to be able to sit on the couch and watch Tv while detangling, but now I have to see what I'm doing. "Longer hair care".

There's more hair in my comb (because the shed hairs are longer so it looks like more strands). 

What's it going be like in a couple of months? It'll be a couple more minutes standing, reaching, stretching, twisting, whipping my neck and a few more minutes of thanking the Good Lord for all this hair. I wouldn't trade it.


----------



## HairNinja (Aug 15, 2017)

I usually do deep moisture with Aussie Moist & braid spray and grease under a wig %100 of the time. I decided to take some time to learn my mostly 4c hair.

Big mistake I have been trimming inches and cutting away my ssk's(they are the devil) If I just touch my hair it knots. I haven't been very gentle (lack of patience). If I dont go back under this wig I'll be bald. I loose so much hair on wash day. My ends are breaking despite trimming and my hair is super dry. I'm over this wig regimen but I have probably more than 25 wigs on standby. I'll wig and braid for another year for less breakage and more length.

*I learned my hair hates protein. It's a slippery slope.
*I learned puffs are not for me. ssk's galore
*I still haven't perfected my twist out.
* I dont use 4 sections anymore. So I can focus on my crown and not put tension in the middle. I use 6 or more.
*I'm sticking to what I know grease, jojoba & Aussie Moist is my holy grail despite silicones.  These natural hair product lines are so expensive and they barely work for my hair.
*I bought this clothes steamer to refresh my hair between washes. It did well yesterday. before my wash.





*I have incorporated this banding method with cut up pantyhose to stretch. I may throw my knock-off curlformers out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 15, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> I usually do deep moisture with Aussie Moist & braid spray and grease under a wig %100 of the time. I decided to take some time to learn my mostly 4c hair.
> 
> Big mistake I have been trimming inches and cutting away my ssk's(they are the devil) If I just touch my hair it knots. I haven't been very gentle (lack of patience). If I dont go back under this wig I'll be bald. I loose so much hair on wash day. My ends are breaking despite trimming and my hair is super dry. I'm over this wig regimen but I have probably more than 25 wigs on standby. I'll wig and braid for another year for less breakage and more length.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried glycerin based moisturizers?


----------



## HairNinja (Aug 16, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Have you ever tried glycerin based moisturizers?



I use African Royale braid spray it has glycerin. I can't overdo it with glycerin. Any suggestions, what have you tried?


----------



## futureapl (Aug 16, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> I usually do deep moisture with Aussie Moist & braid spray and grease under a wig %100 of the time. I decided to take some time to learn my mostly 4c hair.
> 
> Big mistake I have been trimming inches and cutting away my ssk's(they are the devil) If I just touch my hair it knots. I haven't been very gentle (lack of patience). If I dont go back under this wig I'll be bald. I loose so much hair on wash day. My ends are breaking despite trimming and my hair is super dry. I'm over this wig regimen but I have probably more than 25 wigs on standby. I'll wig and braid for another year for less breakage and more length.
> 
> ...


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 16, 2017)

I think I might take these crochets out this weekend. I'm tired of the style now. 
I'm scared though. Whenever I take down a protective style, I'm left feeling like I made a big mistake, and then I tear through my hair because I'm frustrated or don't have time. Maybe I just need to have another PS ready to go. That way I can see my hair and then put it away again. Not sure what to do next though.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How y'all gon' have a whole thread and just exclude 4a heads like that?! We wanna grow our hair, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK well..... you can join, but just you ok.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 16, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> I use African Royale braid spray it has glycerin. I can't overdo it with glycerin. Any suggestions, what have you tried?


*I love that spray too! I mainly use glycerin. Cantu activator *



*This is what I put on over my already glycerized hair.

It is nice and creamy/moist at the same time. And a little bit goes a long way. It would take you a month or two to finish this bottle.*


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 16, 2017)

Herbal Essences conditioners are so slippy! And for under $3 it's the most cost effective, good smelling prepoo base I have found. At the moment I'm using Blowout Smooth. I'm also a fan of Hello Hydration.

I prepoo with conditioner and oil (either grapeseed or coconut) for hours under a plastic cap and then I shampoo it and do an acv rinse. I don't condition after washing anymore. It just creates buildup and sticky feeling strands. My hair is much easier to detangle now that I reverse wash.

I'm trying to get to full Mbl or the tip of waist length by December. As long as I don't get lazy I should be able to grow the 2-3 inches I need. Currently I wash my hair twice a week on Tuesday and Friday. When it gets cooler I may start washing once a week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 16, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> OK well..... you can join, but just you ok.







I adore you! You are so fun and hilarious.


----------



## HairNinja (Aug 17, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *I love that spray too! I mainly use glycerin. Cantu activator *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks i'll try this.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 17, 2017)

Trying to use up some products and ended up having a great wash/cowash day. Used As I Am cowash and Shea Moisture jbco leave in.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 17, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> Thanks i'll try this.


By the way, this bottle cost no more then $6.00 or $7.00.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 17, 2017)

Caved and took my braids out yesterday.  I used SM JBCO line in an effort to use up products.  I did chunky 2 strand twists (setting for a twistout)....took them down this morning and it was so cute! Humidity won my fight to keep it that way all day though.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 17, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Caved and took my braids out yesterday.  I used SM JBCO line in an effort to use up products.  I did chunky 2 strand twists (setting for a twistout)....took them down this morning and it was so cute! Humidity won my fight to keep it that way all day though.


Yay! See that's why I'm waiting for the Summer to leave. I will have some fun in the crisp air of the Fall. And I'm telling you, if I see one....just one hand reach to try and touch my Bantu knot-out I'm going off, as in off balance by swerving out the way!


----------



## HairNinja (Aug 19, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> By the way, this bottle cost no more then $6.00 or $7.00.



I got some from target today. I hope this works sealed with castor and Jojoba.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 20, 2017)

I purchased two jars of BlueMagic grease today!  The original Blue kind.  I have my hair Bantu knots. I hope that it looks good tomorrow.


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 20, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I purchased two jars of BlueMagic grease today!  The original Blue kind.  I have my hair Bantu knots. I hope that it looks good tomorrow.



You don't need to use a lot of the blue magic either. Hope you have good results.


----------



## futureapl (Aug 20, 2017)

How come no one ever told me about Cantu Shea Butter Edge Stay Gel? This is the first edge control that has ever worked on my natural hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 21, 2017)

natural2008 said:


> You don't need to use a lot of the blue magic either. Hope you have good results.


Thank you!!

I did get good results, but I had to take my knots our early because I had to run out to the store lol. So I put it in two flat twist so that it could finish drying. I'm on day 2 now and my hair still feels moisturized. An oldie, but goodie.

The brake down of my product stash prices:

Care Free Curl Gold activator $3.50 per bottle
Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol $2.50-$2.99
BlueMagic Hair Grease $2.25-$2.99 per jar.

I am saving so much money. These old Products work so well!. With one Ten Dollar bill I can be good on products for a month or two. for real.


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 21, 2017)

I took out my crochet braids over the weekend, pre-pood, and washed. I was able to get my hair into a low bun this morning, so that's new. It doesn't look nice though, lol.


----------



## Ipanema (Aug 21, 2017)

I wish I could get an old-fashioned, historical hard press!  I want to see how long my hair is now.  Stretched versus straightened is so different.  Right now the hair near my ears stretches past my armpits.  It'll be even longer straightened. I might even be MBL now without knowing it.  

I found a good conditioner.  It has so much slip.  It smells like perfume-y coconut.  I use coconut oil every day, so this compliments that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 22, 2017)

@Ipanema
I'm the same way .

 My hair pulls down in the back to mbl (not full MBL)while in good posture,  but I truly don't know what length I am at. I just say that I will never truly know because I really don't think  that I'll straighten it.

 I could just see myself trying to get the nerve to put a hot iron (with shaky hand) to this prescious wool lol lol.

 I'm serious.


----------



## HairNinja (Aug 23, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *I love that spray too! I mainly use glycerin. Cantu activator *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. I used it over the braid spray and sealed with jojoba and castor. I had to use extra, to combat the protein also because I do deep moisture under my wig. My hair is in cornrows. But it's jerri curl juicy, I have to see what my hair feels like when I take the braids down in a few days.

I have to get my moisture levels together before I experiment with different styles and products. I want to do flexi rods, flat twist outs, buns without my hair feeling dry or breaking off. Not sure what to use to hold my sets flax gel, eco-styler, lottabody, As I am twist defining cream, mousse. I hate to spend so much time + energy on a style then it becomes a fail.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey guys, this is what my wool is looking like at this very moment loll.  You can't really see it, but it's in two jumbo flat twists. Yes I'm at work LOL, this is nothing special to look upon... I know.


----------



## snoop (Aug 23, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hey guys, this is what my wool is looking like at this very moment loll.  You can't really see it, but it's in two jumbo flat twists. Yes I'm at work LOL, this is nothing special to look upon... I know.
> 
> View attachment 408577



I like it.  Your hair looks very shiny, too.


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 23, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hey guys, this is what my wool is looking like at this very moment loll.  You can't really see it, but it's in two jumbo flat twists. Yes I'm at work LOL, this is nothing special to look upon... I know.
> 
> View attachment 408577


It's cute. How are you liking the Blue Magic grease?


----------



## HairNinja (Aug 24, 2017)

Wor


AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hey guys, this is what my wool is looking like at this very moment loll.  You can't really see it, but it's in two jumbo flat twists. Yes I'm at work LOL, this is nothing special to look upon... I know.
> 
> View attachment 408577



Yes it is special I want to keep it real, length is a trump card like a spade.  My focus is length and of course health. When I have length what??? Cant tell me nothing. I've been on this board/Hair Journey since 2003 and because I'm 4b/4c nothing anyone has ever suggested ever worked for me. With exception to @Chicoro deep moisture and the wig regimen, and braids.

Work it @AdoraAdora24 with your JuicyJuice Challenge that didn't work for me at the time nor baggying. Wrong products but trust I stayed true to my African Royale Braid Spray cause of you.

But you still came thru for me with a suggestion of Cantu Curl Activator. Your girl is lit. Thanks and Thanks again you're innovative. Show us them styles.

I was considering Maximum Hydration. Ain't nobody got time for that.

ETA: To add just took down a braid and my hair is still day three Juicy. #4cHairDontCare

Can I get your regimen?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 24, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> Wor
> 
> 
> Yes it is special I want to keep it real, length is a trump card like a spade.  My focus is length and of course health. When I have length what??? Cant tell me nothing. I've been on this board/Hair Journey since 2003 and because I'm 4b/4c nothing anyone has ever suggested ever worked for me. With exception to @Chicoro deep moisture and the wig regimen, and braids.
> ...




 *aw shucks, Thank you! The Juice Challenge *sigh* those were the days weren't they?*



I'm really glad that you like that activator! I really love it too (I love all activators  AKA JUICE).

And I feel the same way about length, I gotta have it! That is the reason why I Protective style 100% of the time, plus I'm not the type to swing my hair around anymore.

If I get back to WL and beyond, you Ladies are the only ones that will know.

Stay Juicy!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 24, 2017)

natural2008 said:


> It's cute. How are you liking the Blue Magic grease?



Thank you!

BlueMagic: I LIKE IT! My ends are not knotting together as much with this, I mean that my ends are slipping past each other more. I did two failed hair styles this morning in a rush and not one tangled hair.  I usually cannot pull myhair apart easy without at lease one broken hair.

My hair still feels moisturized too. BlueMagic seems to work well  combined with water/glycerin mix.  I pour some of that Cantu Activator in a spray bottle with water. The Cantu is so rich that you can dilute it and have twice as much.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Aug 24, 2017)

@AdoraAdora24   it looks beautiful.  Very smart of you to protective style 100% of the time.  

I'm getting bored with mine.  Impatiently waiting for hair down my back, or a BAA in my case.  It so humid here, that I think it would be a waste of time to straighten my hair, though I am very curious as to what it would look like.

I just stay in a puff.  Nothing else to see here folks


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 24, 2017)

guyaneseyankee said:


> @AdoraAdora24   it looks beautiful.  Very smart of you to protective style 100% of the time.
> 
> I'm getting bored with mine.  Impatiently waiting for hair down my back, or a BAA in my case.  It so humid here, that I think it would be a waste of time to straighten my hair, though I am very curious as to what it would look like.
> 
> I just stay in a puff.  Nothing else to see here folks



Thank you!!

Me too! Nothing to see here either lol. Over here It must me 100 degrees outside today! You are right, there is no point in straightening it.  Once the Fall drops you wont be bored anymore.  4 weeks and 1 day to go (yes I'm counting).


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Aug 24, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Me too! Nothing to see here either lol. Over here It must me 100 degrees outside today! You are right, there is no point in straightening it.  Once the Fall drops you wont be bored anymore.  4 weeks and 1 day to go (yes I'm counting).


LOL


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi ladies. I want in. I'm a 4b girl. I think I'm BSB again after cutting to APL. My problem is that my ends seem to shed a lot. Like I'll put it in twists and be able to pull off pieces of the ends.  I think that's why I'm not retaining length.


----------



## snoop (Aug 24, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. I want in. I'm a 4b girl. I think I'm BSB again after cutting to APL. My problem is that my ends seem to shed a lot. Like I'll put it in twists and be able to pull off pieces of the ends.  I think that's why I'm not retaining length.



Long or short pieces?  I pull long pieces sometimes too, but I'm also a finger detangler/comber so I figure that it's the shed hair that I didn't get to, coming out.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 24, 2017)

snoop said:


> Long or short pieces?  I pull long pieces sometimes too, but I'm also a finger detangler/comber so I figure that it's the shed hair that I didn't get to, coming out.


I think it's a mixture of both. I'm gonna trim about a half inch off though to see if that helps. My hair hasn't grown significantly in ages.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Aug 24, 2017)

So happy to have my hair back!! Its been hidden under a wig since may...i just got back from a cruise last weekend and i couldn't wait to baby my hair. I shampooed and DC in the braids let them dry, undid them then moisturized and twisted. Here is day 3 of my twist out i don't re-twist during the week. Also here is a 6 month comparison of where my hair is now compared to Feb immediately after my big chop.

 

ETA: Pic


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 24, 2017)

@HairNinja *My regimen

Bi-weekly wash my hair with this 





afterwards I DC my hair with this 



after adding some of this to it (keratin and wheat protein)







then for an hour I sit with this (heat cap)

then I let my hair air dry in 10 twists with these on the ends for weight



then I slather on a ton of this



then this

and some of this 



and some of this

  or BlueMagic. 



been doing this for 2 years straight so far, except for the Blue Magic and oil. Recently added those and I like it. 

Why are these attachments here? I don't know. *


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 24, 2017)

Queensheba88 said:


> So happy to have my hair back!! Its been hidden under a wig since may...i just got back from a cruise last weekend and i couldn't wait to baby my hair. I shampooed and DC in the braids let them dry, undid them then moisturized and twisted. Here is day 3 of my twist out i don't re-twist during the week. Also here is a 6 month comparison of where my hair is now compared to Feb immediately after my big chop.
> 
> View attachment 408729
> 
> ETA: Pic


Beautiful!  I love your hair. See I'd be the one secretly thinking  to ask to touch it .....as if the same hair doesn't  grow from my head lol.

Our hair is a wonder even to us lol.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Aug 24, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Beautiful!  I love your hair. See I'd be the one secretly thinking  to ask to touch it .....as if the same hair doesn't  grow from my head lol.
> 
> Our hair is a wonder even to us lol.



Thank you...i'm the same way!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 24, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @HairNinja *My regimen
> 
> Bi-weekly wash my hair with this
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks for sharing.

How long have you been using that shampoo bar? What do you like about it? TIA!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How long have you been using that shampoo bar? What do you like about it? TIA!


Hey Yvette! I have been using that shampoo bar since I started this journey so two years, two months, and 20 days.

I absolutely hands down love it. Hair feels like I don't need conditioner afterwards. I still DC though.  One bar takes me through 10 or more washes. Its $7.00 per bar at the most. Better deals on eBay.


I currently own 6 bars so that's a lot of washes.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 24, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> I think it's a mixture of both. I'm gonna trim about a half inch off though to see if that helps. My hair hasn't grown significantly in ages.


Have you tried adding protein?


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Have you tried adding protein?


Yes my hair loves protein. I usually use Komaza. I haven't been using it much of late though. Maybe I will incorporate it more often again. That may be part of the issue.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @HairNinja *My regimen
> 
> Bi-weekly wash my hair with this
> 
> ...


Where do you buy all of your products? You have an interesting stash.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 25, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @HairNinja *My regimen
> 
> Bi-weekly wash my hair with this
> 
> ...




When you say biweekly, do you mean twice a week or every two weeks?

I've had the Making Cosmetics (MC) Keratin and Silk protein in my Amazon wishlist for ages. When I finally  use up my Neutral Protein Filler, I'll be switching to MC. What is the shelf life for their proteins?

ETA: Nevermind that shelf life question. Its right there on the bottle. LOL!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 25, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hey Yvette! I have been using that shampoo bar since I started this journey so two years, two months, and 20 days.
> 
> I absolutely hands down love it. Hair feels like I don't need conditioner afterwards. I still DC though.  One bar takes me through 10 or more washes. Its $7.00 per bar at the most. Better deals on eBay.
> 
> ...



I agree with you: I love those J.R. Liggetts shampoo bars. They are excellent, have amazing slip, and leave the hair feeling excellent.


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> When you say biweekly, do you mean twice a week or every two weeks?



@AdoraAdora24 

I was wondering as well.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 25, 2017)

natural2008 said:


> @AdoraAdora24
> 
> I was wondering as well.


Also to @Nightingale

I mean every two weeks. I also try not to comb my hair until that time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 25, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Where do you buy all of your products? You have an interesting stash.



all of these products except for the soap bar I can find at the local BSS. If I buy in bulk I buy from www.Pharmapacks.com.

I can also find these products at CVS, Rite Aid, and Dollar General.


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 25, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Also to @Nightingale
> 
> I mean every two weeks. I also try not to comb my hair until that time.



Thanks for the clarification.  How often do you take your hair down to moisturize it ?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 25, 2017)

natural2008 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  How often do you take your hair down to moisturize it ?


I moisturize my hair at least every other day. If I have a style I will pour my moisturizers in a spray bottle with some water and go at it! And my hair is never dry, but I still do it for good measure.

And I will add: THAT I NEVER CAN FIND SPLIT ENDS!!  I have tried to do search and destroys, but there is hardly anthing to destroy. I thought that was weird a year ago but now I  know through & through that I won't find much to snip.

I have 0 breakage (except for the Times when I rush through it with my fingers). My whole journey has been a breeze and so far I have 16" of hair. For two years, two months, and 21 days I should have retained 13"-14" right??? I past it. I thank God.

I'm rambling....I just drunk a full bug of coffee. Protective styling+moisture +protein= excellent retention for me.

Eta: I keep my hair tucked away 100% of the time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 25, 2017)

BlueMagic:  Day 5/6, My hair is a little more ripply/crimped/tiny waves since putting BlueMagic combined with my usual moisturizers. Hair is still  feeling really good. I think BlueMagic may be a keeper. Time will tell.

Eta: I thought that I wasn't going to like it after a few days, but it's holding up nicely.


----------



## snoop (Aug 25, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I moisturize my hair at least every other day. If I have a style I will pour my moisturizers in a spray bottle with some water and go at it! And my hair is never dry, but I still do it for good measure.
> 
> And I will add: THAT I NEVER CAN FIND SPLIT ENDS!!  I have tried to do search and destroys, but there is hardly anthing to destroy. I thought that was weird a year ago but now I  know through & through that I won't find much to snip.
> 
> ...



No split end just means that your hair is thanking you for treating it so well.  

I've experienced the same thing.   I also keep my hair bound and tucked away as much as possible.   It definitely helps with moisture retention.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 25, 2017)

snoop said:


> No split end just means that your hair is thanking you for treating it so well.
> 
> I've experienced the same thing.   I also keep my hair bound and tucked away as much as possible.   It definitely helps with moisture retention.


Thank you....who needs to trim? Not I...Not you!
Bringing all that hair into 2018, 2019 and beyond!  By the grace of God!


----------



## HairNinja (Aug 26, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @HairNinja *My regimen
> 
> Bi-weekly wash my hair with this
> 
> ...




Thanks.
Can you provide a link to the clips? I never saw them before. That shampoo soap looks bomb. I have so many shampoo's but I might bite the bullet.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 26, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> Thanks.
> Can you provide a link to the clips? I never saw them before. That shampoo soap looks bomb. I have so many shampoo's but I might bite the bullet.


Hey! Yeah I will find the link. I bought them from two different locations. One pack of 9 (3 yellow, 3 pink, and 3 lavender) from the local BSS. The other pack of 9 (different colors) from eBay. Once I look through my purchase history on eBay I will post the link.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 28, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> Thanks.
> Can you provide a link to the clips? I never saw them before. That shampoo soap looks bomb. I have so many shampoo's but I might bite the bullet.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Annie-Hot-R...679490&hash=item4d4c5d52c0:g:NmgAAOSw8w1X-D9A

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Roller-...316806?hash=item212ce7e946:g:~lUAAOSwo4pYZUU5

https://www.sallybeauty.com/Roller-Clamps/SBS-292632,default,pd.html

 Hello, Here are links to the same clips that I have.


----------



## HairNinja (Aug 28, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Annie-Hot-R...679490&hash=item4d4c5d52c0:g:NmgAAOSw8w1X-D9A
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Roller-...316806?hash=item212ce7e946:g:~lUAAOSwo4pYZUU5
> 
> ...



Thank You...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 28, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> Thank You...


You're welcome!


----------



## HairNinja (Aug 31, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> Thank you so much. I used it over the braid spray and sealed with jojoba and castor. I had to use extra, to combat the protein also because I do deep moisture under my wig. My hair is in cornrows. But it's jerri curl juicy, I have to see what my hair feels like when I take the braids down in a few days.
> 
> I have to get my moisture levels together before I experiment with different styles and products. I want to do flexi rods, flat twist outs, buns without my hair feeling dry or breaking off. Not sure what to use to hold my sets flax gel, eco-styler, lottabody, As I am twist defining cream, mousse. I hate to spend so much time + energy on a style then it becomes a fail.



Day 8 still moisturized hair. I did spray my cornrows with braidspray and sealed ends as needed with jojoba and castor oil. Cantu Shea Curl Aactivator is a win. 4cMagic


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 31, 2017)

HairNinja said:


> Day 8 still moisturized hair. I did spray my cornrows with braidspray and sealed ends as needed with jojoba and castor oil. Cantu Shea Curl Aactivator is a win. 4cMagic


NICE! Those activators are excellent for moisture. I'm thankful for the Jheri Curl era for those.

I'm so happy that this is working for you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm still using BlueMagic and I'm thrilled with it. It kinda stretched my hair. I was getting ready for bed and had my hair out last night and looked like Rudy Huxtable.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey yall, it's going to be cold soon.  I decided that I want to make some hair clip ins. I bought some Cuban twist hair that matches my hair to the Tee. I bought my extension clips. Just have to buy the thread/needle. I want to flat twist my hair in the back and put the clip ins. And have my hair twisted in the front. The hair should blend seamlessly with my hair. We shall see.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm sneaking in too!

Doing a search on Blue Magic brought me here and the info you've shared is great. 



AdoraAdora24 said:


> OK well..... you can join, but just you ok.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 17, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> I'm sneaking in too!
> 
> Doing a search on Blue Magic brought me here and the info you've shared is great.


Awesome! Thank you! 

 I am loving BlueMagic. What  I love is that I only need to apply once. It locks in moisture without blocking it out. My ends do not tangle any more!  It gives my hair shine! And gives my hair that crinkly/ rippley affect. My Hair is super soft. I don't apply it to my scalp I just layer it on top of already moisturized hair after wash day. So I apply it once every two weeks. I use the original blue kind.

I'm telling you, my detangling time has been chopped in half. Maybe more than half.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 17, 2017)

My mom used Black Magic too but more on my sister's head than mine. I am considering adding it just for those purposes. I'm not a PJer so I don't feel bad about purchasing it  lol. I like what you said about no tangles, no split ends and not having SSKs. I wear my hair in long-term protective styles (4-8 weeks) and even when I'm detangling and washing/deep conditioning my hair SSKs aren't an issue for me. I think the Blue Magic will help things stay that way when I start wearing my hair out again.  I found a container of Taliah Waajid's Strengthener that I bouught a few years ago that I may use in the meantime (old formula). I'll see.

I'm still going through this thread. Again, thanks for keeping us updated on your progress with Blue Magic!



AdoraAdora24 said:


> Awesome! Thank you!
> 
> I am loving BlueMagic. What  I love is that I only need to apply once. It locks in moisture without blocking it out. My ends do not tangle any more!  It gives my hair shine! And gives my hair that crinkly/ rippley affect. My Hair is super soft. I don't apply it to my scalp I just layer it on top of already moisturized hair after wash day. So I apply it once every two weeks. I use the original blue kind.
> 
> I'm telling you, my detangling time has been chopped in half. Maybe more than half.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm finally at a point where I can officially claim mbl!! My longest later is there and the rest isn't far behind. I don't have a fast growth rate, so if I can grow an inch by the end of the year I'll be happy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 1, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm finally at a point where I can officially claim mbl!! My longest later is there and the rest isn't far behind. I don't have a fast growth rate, so if I can grow an inch by the end of the year I'll be happy.


Congratulations!


----------



## fluffyforever (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm subbing! I'm a 4b/4c girl. The front of my hair is a tight wave, the sides of my hair coil more the size of pen springs, my crown is just a fuzzy cloud, my nape has a weird s and zig zag curl thing going on. It's cottony and not silky at all. Shrinkage is at least 75-90% if I let it. High porosity ends that like to tangle. It stays dry, has ssks galore, splits, split ends, mid shaft bubble splits... a lot of times I wonder why I even keep pushing on with this natural thing after 10 years. 

But then I have days like today that remind me how much I love my hair. I need to do better to have more good days than bad. 

My hair needs to be stretched and I should never let it dry loose to prevent tangles. 

I need to shampoo with sulfates. My scalp and hair do better with tthe weekly removal of product buildup. 

I need to heavy seal with a thick oil like melted shea butter. This helps my hair stretch and prevents ssks by giving a little slip. And it really helps keep the moisture in from wash day. 

I need to comb to remove shed hair and keep hair smooth and in the same direction. I use Hercules Sagemann combs. 

I'm starting a new regime to use the rest of the year to see if it helps with my issues. I've been really lazy and wearing puffs everyday and the ends of my hair has suffered.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2017)

fluffyforever said:


> I'm subbing! I'm a 4b/4c girl. The front of my hair is a tight wave, the sides of my hair coil more the size of pen springs, my crown is just a fuzzy cloud, my nape has a weird s and zig zag curl thing going on. It's cottony and not silky at all. Shrinkage is at least 75-90% if I let it. High porosity ends that like to tangle. It stays dry, has ssks galore, splits, split ends, mid shaft bubble splits... a lot of times I wonder why I even keep pushing on with this natural thing after 10 years.
> 
> But then I have days like today that remind me how much I love my hair. I need to do better to have more good days than bad.
> 
> ...


Our hair sounds like cousins. At least you know what to do. It's just time to invest in your hair.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Oct 5, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I moisturize my hair at least every other day. If I have a style I will pour my moisturizers in a spray bottle with some water and go at it! And my hair is never dry, but I still do it for good measure.
> 
> And I will add: THAT I NEVER CAN FIND SPLIT ENDS!!  I have tried to do search and destroys, but there is hardly anthing to destroy. I thought that was weird a year ago but now I  know through & through that I won't find much to snip.
> 
> ...



Hi @AdoraAdora24   I'm trying to figure out the definition of low manipulation.  I'm trying to get these last two inches for the rest of the year by retaining what I have and wearing two french braids while at work.  But once I get home, I take them out so my hair can breathe and then do it again in the morning sealing with mango butter.
I'm wondering if that's too much manipulation.

I've always been a wash and go (literally, not shingling hair) so to me that was low manipulation.  But doing two braids every morning, has me wondering if I'm sabotaging my efforts. 
If I keep that up for the next two months, I wont be wetting my hair every morning like I usually do (my hair thrives on water like a plant) but I want to see if I change it up, will I retain what I grow.  Does that make sense?

What do you think?


----------



## SAPNK (Oct 9, 2017)

I was reading about 4b/ 4c naturals going back to blue magic and the like on another forum. Apparently, they all had great results.
It makes sense since most naturals tend to need heavier product than those with naturally straight hair, it's reasonable that the naturals with the tightest/ coiliest hair could need even heavier products than those with looser curls. 
I know my hair is dry by nature and will feel dry even if I did everything to keep it properly moisturized. So something made with petroleum could provide the ultimate sealant for moisture. A year ago or so, my mom bought us both a ton of Royal Crown grease, because someone she worked with used it everyday and had really long hair, but I stopped using it after a short time as I didn't want to do a natural no no. I guess I'll try it again and see what happens.

I hope everyone is doing well with their hair and their lives.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 10, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I hope everyone is doing well with their hair and their lives.



Thank you, so kind of you to say!

Today I am working from home so I decided to do an overnight protein treatment. Before y'all gasp, hear me out lol. 

I was reluctant to do the whole protein then moisturizing treatment, which always takes me way too many hours. So I mixed filtered water with keratin oil, sprayed it on my hair and slept with a plastic bonnet. 

This morning I washed my hair with a moisturizing shampoo and little to no hairs came out as I was putting the conditioner on my hair and combing it with a wide tooth comb. 

It's too early to say how it will work out, but I'll keep y'all updated at the end of the week. Next up on my to buy list is a hair dryer at the end of the month, can't hardly wait to get back on track . Wishing everyone well


----------



## SAPNK (Oct 14, 2017)

Took my PS out after 2 weeks because my scalp was itching.
This was the first time I didn't wash my hair in sections in a long time, haha. It's also the first time I'm seeing the back of my natural head.

Let me know if you're my hair twin


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 14, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Took my PS out after 2 weeks because my scalp was itching.
> This was the first time I didn't wash my hair in sections in a long time, haha. It's also the first time I'm seeing the back of my natural head.
> 
> Let me know if you're my hair twin
> ...



Your wet, product-free texture looks similar mine;


----------



## SAPNK (Oct 14, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Your wet, product-free texture looks similar mine;View attachment 413701



Your hair is beautiful!  My picture isn't very clear, but my ends do look like yours. Although the definition doesn't go as far up as your hair, they still look quite similar. Your hair seems longer than mine, so less weight might play a role.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 14, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Your hair is beautiful!  My picture isn't very clear, but my ends look like yours. *Although the definition doesn't go as far up as your hair*.


Thank you. Your hair is beautiful and I admire your density.

It's funny that you mention the bolded because my hair looked more like yours but I couldn't find any older pics on my phone. The definition literally crept up my length with regular wetting, MHM/ clay washing.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 15, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you. Your hair is beautiful and I admire your density.
> 
> It's funny that you mention the bolded because my hair looked more like yours but I couldn't find any older pics on my phone. *The definition literally crept up my length with regular wetting, MHM/ clay washing.*



Noticed this too with my hair. 

As for the verdict of my overnight protein treatment: it's a win. It just takes more moisturizing (with just plain filtered water) during the week.


----------



## SAPNK (Oct 17, 2017)

I pineappled my twist out last night, and it actually worked! My hair looks the same as it did yesterday.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 6, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Your wet, product-free texture looks similar mine;View attachment 413701


Pretty!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 6, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Pretty!!!



Thank you.


----------



## Ipanema (Nov 11, 2017)

This weekend was supposed to be my hair weekend.  Wash, condition, dry, then straighten.  I straightened a small piece with the flat iron, and I didn't like it at all.  It looked too plain.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2017)

This thread doesn't get enough love.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 21, 2017)

Ipanema said:


> This weekend was supposed to be my hair weekend.  Wash, condition, dry, then straighten.  I straightened a small piece with the flat iron, and I didn't like it at all.  It looked too plain.


I feel the same. Straight hair just doesn't do it for me anymore. I haven't had straight hair in about 30months. You're right it is plain Jane.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 21, 2017)

Great thread, I'll update later.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> This thread doesn't get enough love.



Most women with our hair type still relax. That's why it's so important to showcase what can be done with our hair type . 

In other news: I ordered a new hair dryer on Saturday, Cannot wait for it to ship!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 21, 2017)

Maracujá said:


> *Most women with our hair type still relax*. That's why it's so important to showcase what can be done with our hair type .
> 
> In other news: I ordered a new hair dryer on Saturday, Cannot wait for it to ship!



I don't know about the bolded, I am seeing more type 4's then other hair types. Or maybe its just my eyes...idunno.

Well this is one chica that will never relax her hair again...you hear!


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 21, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I don't know about the bolded, I am seeing more type 4's then other hair types. Or maybe its just my eyes...idunno.
> 
> Well this is one chica that will never relax her hair again...you hear!



Lemme start paying better attention


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 21, 2017)

LOL I don't know why but type 4 hair is the only hair my eyes gravitate to. I don't even notice other hair types , I guess woolly hair grabs so much of my attention that I can  tell how many naturals are in a room in 15 seconds. It's just a more noticeable type of hair.  and when I'm out shopping I hardly see relaxed heads.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 21, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> LOL I don't know why but type 4 hair is the only hair my eyes gravitate to. I don't even notice other hair types , I guess woolly hair grabs so much of my attention that I can  tell how many naturals are in a room in 15 seconds. It's just a more noticeable type of hair.  and when I'm out shopping I hardly see relaxed heads.



I gravitate towards our hair type too. However, I live outside of the US. The natural hair scene has taken over Paris, but here...it's just starting to take over.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 27, 2017)

Who here washes their hair only once a month? I want to try to go that long.  

See I want to start washing it on every 1st of the month.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 27, 2017)

Maracujá said:


> I gravitate towards our hair type too. However, I live outside of the US. The natural hair scene has taken over Paris, but here...it's just starting to take over.


Woah really? That is so awesome!


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 9, 2017)

Need to put a regimen down in writing and attempt to stick to it. I like when my hair is in protective styles. It's grown some with these pasts few months of Marley twists and crochet braids.
I just need to make time to do them, and maybe buy the hair ahead of time, and just have it stashed.

OMG, that just reminded me that I have enough hair to put some twists in, lol. I could've been doing that today. Well, I know what I'll be doing (ALL DAY) tomorrow.


----------



## lexi84 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi guys!

4b here natural here! Last year i was able to achieve past BSL length. I had no real regimen and i treated my hair horribly with blow drying twice per month on high heat. And STILL my hair grew. However, after putting color in it, it started to thin out and break. Last month i cut it to APL. I’m currently challenging myself to not use heat unti next December.

I am still establishing a regimen and actually trying to learn my curl pattern. Since i blow dried so often i never really learned how to deal with my curls. My crown is 4c and breaks very easily. I have a very hard time dealing with that area. Your tips have been helpful! This thread is great!!


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 10, 2017)

lexi84 said:


> View attachment 418231  Hi guys!
> 
> 4b here natural here! Last year i was able to achieve past BSL length. I had no real regimen and i treated my hair horribly with blow drying twice per month on high heat. And STILL my hair grew. However, after putting color in it, it started to thin out and break. Last month i cut it to APL. I’m currently challenging myself to not use heat unti next December.
> 
> I am still establishing a regimen and actually trying to learn my curl pattern. Since i blow dried so often i never really learned how to deal with my curls. My crown is 4c and breaks very easily. I have a very hard time dealing with that area. Your tips have been helpful! This thread is great!!



Welcome! You and your hair are both GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ipanema (Dec 17, 2017)

I went ahead and flat-ironed my hair straight.  People were saying it looked so good, but I was self-conscious about the raggedy ends.  They kept getting caught in everything.  So I turned on a show, sectioned my hair, and spent 2 hours searching for and clipping off split ends.  It was worth it.  I like how it looks--length that tapers gently to a point, but not stringy & see-through.

The strange thing is I usually use the tension method to keep my hair stretched.  The very ends don't get stretched because that's the part that I hold on to.  But the very ends were the roughest part.  I wonder if the ends should be stretched, too.  I'm going to start straightening them around a roller from now on.


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 22, 2017)

Ipanema said:


> I went ahead and flat-ironed my hair straight.  People were saying it looked so good, but I was self-conscious about the raggedy ends.  They kept getting caught in everything.  So I turned on a show, sectioned my hair, and spent 2 hours searching for and clipping off split ends.  It was worth it.  I like how it looks--length that tapers gently to a point, but not stringy & see-through.
> 
> The strange thing is I usually use the tension method to keep my hair stretched.  The very ends don't get stretched because that's the part that I hold on to.  But the very ends were the roughest part.  I wonder if the ends should be stretched, too.  I'm going to start straightening them around a roller from now on.



That sounds like a good idea. The last time I blow dried for braiding, my ends looked very frizzy. Like a bunch of fuzz balls. 

I'm going to see how I can prevent my roots from getting so matted.  I'm sure the answer is that I'm lazy and don't detangle thoroughly enough.  We'll see tomorrow during wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2018)

This past wash day I tested out blow drying my hair to keep my ends stretched. I didn't blow dry it completely dry. After just that one time, I think it takes too long and even without drying it completely I think it is just going to be too drying for my hair. Going to leave blow drying for special occasions.

For the next few months, I will be paying special attention to my ends to see if I can find a combination of products and techniques to prevent my ends from curling up on each other so much.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 2, 2018)

faithVA said:


> This past wash day I tested out blow drying my hair to keep my ends stretched. I didn't blow dry it completely dry. After just that one time, I think it takes too long and even without drying it completely I think it is just going to be too drying for my hair. Going to leave blow drying for special occasions.
> 
> For the next few months, I will be paying special attention to my ends to see if I can find a combination of products and techniques to prevent my ends from curling up on each other so much.


Are you experiencing knotting on your ends? If so, have you tried using rollers on your ends or doing hanging Bantu knots? For the entire beginning of 2017, I was experiencing knotty ends, no matter how much I trimmed, deep conditioned, saturated my ends with oils and butters, they just wouldn’t let me live. When I started doing the methods mentioned, I no longer have those issues. 

If that’s not what you’re experiencing, just disregard this. LOL.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 2, 2018)

Any of you ladies stretch their hair with heat to retain length? Or does the heat actually cancel that out? Even low heat? TIA for your answers.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2018)

Soaring Eagle said:


> Are you experiencing knotting on your ends? If so, have you tried using rollers on your ends or doing hanging Bantu knots? For the entire beginning of 2017, I was experiencing knotty ends, no matter how much I trimmed, deep conditioned, saturated my ends with oils and butters, they just wouldn’t let me live. When I started doing the methods mentioned, I no longer have those issues.
> 
> If that’s not what you’re experiencing, just disregard this. LOL.


I guess I'm just experiencing splits from y ends runnng together.  I'm not really sure what the real problem is.i guess that is what I really need to figure out.

Your ideas seem good. I'm not sure my hair is long enough with the shrinkage i have.


----------



## Ipanema (Jan 2, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Any of you ladies stretch their hair with heat to retain length? Or does the heat actually cancel that out? Even low heat? TIA for your answers.



I stretch my hair with heat to retain length, and use oil to keep it smooth.  I think letting it kink every which way is damaging when it comes to styling and avoiding breakage.  Right now, I have my hair flat-ironed, and I'm keeping it that way until summer.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 3, 2018)

Does anyone know what makes Effeciently Natural and Naturally High's hair look so different. I can't really describe it, but is it porosity or strand thickness or what? They did two collabs and I watched most of their other videos, and their hair behaves very differently. Why?

Of course no two heads are alike, even if you share the same type.

This collab isn't the best example because they didn't do the exact same thing.


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Does anyone know what makes Effeciently Natural and Naturally High's hair look so different. I can't really describe it, but is it porosity or strand thickness or what? They did two collabs and I watched most of their other videos, and their hair behaves very differently. Why?
> 
> Of course no two heads are alike, even if you share the same type.
> 
> This collab isn't the best example because they didn't do the exact same thing.



Can you elaborate a bit more... I think I might understand, but not sure....


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 3, 2018)

snoop said:


> Can you elaborate a bit more... I think I might understand, but not sure....



I think Naturally high's hair looks more thready, and her braid outs tend to look more dull. It's not exclusive to her though.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> I think Naturally high's hair looks more thready, and her braid outs tend to look more dull. It's not exclusive to her though.


I'm not going to try to get the names right. I think the lady in the 2nd video has hair that stretches a bit easier than the lady in the first picture. I think the application of products and tension helps give her a smoother look. I think it would take a lot for the lady in the 1st video to get a smooth look even with the same products and techniques. She likes a lot of texture anyway but her hair seems to like to hold onto texture.

Not sure if that is what you were asking.


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> I think Naturally high's hair looks more thready, and her braid outs tend to look more dull. It's not exclusive to her though.



I think it's because she's got more of a cottony texture.  My hair doesn't shine either.   I feel like my hair looks like hers...but shorter...


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 3, 2018)

@faithVA, I agree with your observation.



snoop said:


> I think it's because she's got more of a cottony texture.  My hair doesn't shine either.   I feel like my hair looks like hers...but shorter...



My hair is way too short to judge, but I'd say I'm in between, but closer to naturally high (first girl). My hair looks the most like Nappyfu's.
I also think that Efficiently Natural has either more hair/ higher density or thicker strands that she can twist or braid more like a rope  (idk).

It's something I had on my mind after @YvetteWithJoy  posted a video of another natural youtuber with hair like naturallyhigh; Craving Curly Kinks. She's great btw.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 4, 2018)

@SAPNK

Very perceptive!

I noticed the differences some time ago and it can be a little frustrating but it goes to show that the regular hair typing system is not the best descriptor for our hair.

With these 2 ladies, I think it's a combination of texture (cottony with very low sheen vs cottony/silky with higher sheen) + strand thickness (fine vs med-thick) + density (med-high vs high) + type (4C vs 4B/4C - Naturally High describes her hair as 4C all over while Efficiently Natural describes her hair as 4B in the front & 4C in the back). Honestly, I think they both have high density but Naturally High's fine strands make her hair appear a little less dense than Efficiently Natural's.

These differences may not be noticeable at first glance but they do impact how the hair responds to things like heat & manipulation, how thick or thin your actual twists or braids appear & how full they appear on your head vs showing scalp, how much shrinkage you get, etc - let alone porosity differences...

I must say though that I see less variety in the 4C category... most appear to have fine strands & a distinctly cottony texture with very low sheen (they are referred to as "true 4C's" while others who describe their hair as 4C that have a cottony/silky texture with more sheen are critiqued and referred to as 4B/4C)

Do you know of any "True 4C" youtubers/bloggers, etc with thick strands & higher sheen? I can't think of one right now...


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 4, 2018)

CocoGlow said:


> @SAPNK
> 
> Very perceptive!
> 
> ...



Awesome explanation!
I think my mom might be a true 4c with thick strands.

I actually didn't know my strands were fine until I compared the two. Her's was thick. Mine thin. I thought it was the other way around because her hair looked quite thin when it was longer. But I have med to high density, so maybe she has low density. It's so weird.
I noticed her hair actually gets so shinny and stretched when she does her little Bantu knots, but it doesn't look full. So I think strand thickness is the main culprit with the other characteristics following behind.


----------



## snoop (Jan 4, 2018)

Maybe Limitless Bloom:


or

Simply Comfort:




On another note, the texture that Limitless Bloom gets in her styles is incredible!


----------



## Ipanema (Jan 6, 2018)

Using the no-combing method on straightened hair was a bit of a challenge, but I think I have a good style going.  I do twist-outs on large sections, creating deep waves. The waves puff out, depending on the humidity level. I like big hair, so it doesn't bother me. I oil and loosely re-twist every night.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jan 6, 2018)

So happy to see that my hair is actually growing!! Here are my pics from June 2017 to now...i am 11 months post big chop/ 2years post relaxer...just posting my end of the year pic to track my progress hoping for apl this year


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 9, 2018)

Doing a hot oil treatment as we speak, before that I used a chelating shampoo on my hair. 

Ladies, did your hair texture change when you transitioned from your 20s tot your 30s? Or do prescription drugs, taken for a long time, have the ability to alter one's hair texture?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2018)

snoop said:


> Maybe Limitless Bloom:
> 
> 
> or
> ...




WOW! I literally slowed down chewing *lunch time*...   This hair is so pretty!


----------



## snoop (Jan 9, 2018)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> WOW! I literally slowed down chewing *lunch time*...   This hair is so pretty!



If you have Instagram check out her feed!  all of her updos are textured like that!


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 9, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Doing a hot oil treatment as we speak, before that I used a chelating shampoo on my hair.
> 
> Ladies, did your hair texture change when you transitioned from your 20s tot your 30s? Or do prescription drugs, taken for a long time, have the ability to alter one's hair texture?



I've heard that this can happen. How did your texture change?


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Jan 9, 2018)

I am a 4a and would like to join this thread. I'm at armpit length now and hope to make it to bra strap length by now and 2019


----------



## Ipanema (Jan 12, 2018)

I feel like I have to have a strategy whenever I wash my hair--to avoid excess tangles and breakage.  For my ends, I tried something different to keep them stretched.  I used rollers the last time, but didn't like it.  So this time, I divided my flat-ironed hair into 8 sections, and braided only the ends of each section.  About 3-4 inches of hair was braided at the end. Then I washed and conditioned my hair as usual, focusing on my scalp, which felt really good.  Then I banded each section with the little braids still at the ends.  

Btw, I've never banded before, but was inspired by the videos posted in this thread.  I cut up a pair of pantyhose to make the bands.  The material in pantyhose is very gentle on the hair, and does not cause breakage.  I've been using pantyhose and those little cheep knee-highs to make my own hair elastics for years, and it looks so natural with the flesh colors.

After banding, I put on my soft bonnet dryer.  After my hair was dry, I prepped it for another flat-iron.  I removed the bands, took out the braids, then oiled and blow-dried each section.  That might seem like a lot of heat, but heat makes my hair feel soft and pliable.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 13, 2018)

I successfully kept my roots from matting. When I put it in plaits to stretch it, I pulled very tight at the base/ beginning of the braid so it would be pulled taught. Before, the length of the braid would be tight but not the very top, so there'd be a little puffiness at the base, and of course with shrinkage, it would get matted. It sounds obvious but yeah...


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 13, 2018)

snoop said:


> Maybe Limitless Bloom:



Wow. I'm gonna have to subscribe. Her hair acts just like mine. When I do braid outs, they're super defined and shiny. As soon as I separate a little, it looks quite frizzy/puffy, and the shine is mostly gone. But I probably would never leave it unserparated.


----------



## Ipanema (Jan 13, 2018)

Well, I'm a bit annoyed that my hair refused to get all the way straight at the same temperature.  It looks like kinky straight Kanekalon, but I'm still going to wear it loose until the next time.  I'm not doing protective styles anymore.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 13, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> I'm not doing protective styles anymore.



Ever?!?!?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 13, 2018)

I noticed that I am tender headed. I was not tender headed as a relaxed. Well at least I know when I'm pulling too hard.


----------



## Ipanema (Jan 14, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Ever?!?!?



Not for growth.  I've been growing and taking care of my hair for so long.  It's time to enjoy the fruits of my labor.  I want to grow it without protective styles.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 16, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> I've heard that this can happen. *How did your texture change?*



It has become coarser and it shrinks up a whole lot more too. This may be due to a number of reasons: 

* I didn't DC with heat for about three years, only started again now. 
* I take prescription drugs for my mental illness
* I entered my thirties 2.5 years ago

Any more information you may have about it, will be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi. I was a member here last year but I won't mention my old name since I  doubt  anyone remembers me... lol. This is also a new account. Anyways, I'm 4B with a little 4a and 4c in the back. I've been growing out my hair from a baldy for a little over a year now (cut it for the new year in 2016). I'm going to try to grow out my hair using a few simple rules: only finger detangle shrunken hair, use combs only when my hair is stretched, and practice complete simplicity. Oh, and once my hair reaches shoulder length, always keep my hair stretched (save for special occasions).

Lately, I've been extremely interested in two things: shampoo bars and mud washes. I want hair that is completely set straight out of the shower and these two seem to be my best leads. I got hooked on the idea of a one step regimen when I tried oil rinsing (my first beloved), which was promising but had its issues. Mainly, olive oil is my scalp's enemy. I hope the hair that thinned in the back while using it fills back in. My shedding was insane.

After careful consideration of what I want: a regularly refreshed scalp, grease-free hair and moisture that cannot be wiped off my hair by a pillow case (I feel like most people's kinky hair is still truly "rough" underneath all their product, hence why they have to reapply moisturizer everyday. I hate that a cotton hat can make my hair feel like wire because it soaks up the moisturizer. This shouldn't be), I set out for a solution. I asked myself, why is our hair "rough" like that? Why is kinky hair naturally dry?

A mean, I know straighter hair is said to be softer due to more sebum availability, but think about it. Even without those scalp oils present after shampooing, their hair has this natural _*cool, smooth and soft*_ feeling naturally. Why not kinky hair? I'm out on a hunt for what could make my hair naturally soft also. What vitamin or product do I have to use to make my hair moisturized and soft straight out of the shower? This is my single question. I already know how to retain length - just don't break my hairs. Lol. But gaining true softness is still a mystery. I refuse to believe that the sebum which straighter haired people never let coat their hair from root to tip in this day and age anyway is what makes their hair so soft.

After researching, I think mud washing or using glycerin soap (the latter based on the personal experience that glycerin is the strongest moisturizer for me) on my hair is what I will first trial in my pursuit for true softness. I ordered some of the latter today and I'm excited to try it. My goal is simple: make my hair healthy and soft - on its own accord. Also, I want the much desired length. Lol. We shall see... (sorry for the length. I felt like this was the right place to put this.)


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 16, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Hi. I was a member here last year but I won't mention my old name since I  doubt  anyone remembers me... lol. This is also a new account. Anyways, I'm 4B with a little 4a and 4c in the back. I've been growing out my hair from a baldy for a little over a year now (cut it for the new year in 2016). I'm going to try to grow out my hair using a few simple rules: only finger detangle shrunken hair, use combs only when my hair is stretched, and practice complete simplicity. Oh, and once my hair reaches shoulder length, always keep my hair stretched (save for special occasions).
> 
> Lately, I've been extremely interested in two things: shampoo bars and mud washes. I want hair that is completely set straight out of the shower and these two seem to be my best leads. I got hooked on the idea of a one step regimen when I tried oil rinsing (my first beloved), which was promising but had its issues. Mainly, olive oil (which slows down cell renewal when used on skin, surprisingly) is my scalp's enemy. I hope the hair that thinned in the back while using it fills back in. My shedding was insane.
> 
> ...



Nice post, and welcome to the thread!
I can't help with achieving softness, but I will say that I have wondered why sebum makes so much difference when many of us coat our hair in enough oil to replace it in my opinion, lol. My head stay oily yet still dry.
I have a lot of other musings, but I won't bother now, lol.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 16, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> It has become coarser and it shrinks up a whole lot more too. This may be due to a number of reasons:
> 
> * I didn't DC with heat for about three years, only started again now.
> * I take prescription drugs for my mental illness
> ...



There's a thread on lipstick alley about this.
https://www.lipstickalley.com/threads/did-your-hair-texture-change-after-your-30s.1386691/
There's also some old threads on this forum, but it hasn't really been discussed in detail. The conclusion always points back to some study or scientist saying hair changes every 7 years, but I'm starting to think that's something a random person said and everyone just went with it. Ill research it though.
Some people's hair gets looser, some more course around their 30s. 
One poster in that LSA thread said they knew someone whose pysch meds took them from 4b to 2c, but that sounds ridiculous.


----------



## snoop (Jan 17, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Nice post, and welcome to the thread!
> I can't help with achieving softness, but I will say that I have wondered why sebum makes so much difference when many of us coat our hair in enough oil to replace it in my opinion, lol. My head stay oily yet still dry.
> I have a lot of other musings, but I won't bother now, lol.



First, different oils have different properties which is why not all oils work the same.  I've never read anything to that talks about the actual acidic composition of sebum but I don't think that just oiling "your" hair with anything helps.  (Not you, but "you" in general.)  I know which oils work and which ones don't work on my hair and how the oils that "work" make my hair feel or how it gets my hair to react.




FadingDelilah said:


> Lately, I've been extremely interested in two things: shampoo bars and mud washes. I want hair that is completely set straight out of the shower and these two seem to be my best leads. I got hooked on the idea of a one step regimen when I tried oil rinsing (my first beloved), which was promising but had its issues. Mainly, olive oil (which slows down cell renewal when used on skin, surprisingly) is my scalp's enemy. I hope the hair that thinned in the back while using it fills back in. My shedding was insane.



I read recently, that olive oil can actually cause dry scalp and dandruff, so your experience for me isn't that surprising (now that I know).




FadingDelilah said:


> After careful consideration of what I want: a regularly refreshed scalp, grease-free hair and moisture that cannot be wiped off my hair by a pillow case (I feel like most people's kinky hair is still truly "rough" underneath all their product, hence why they have to reapply moisturizer everyday. I hate that a cotton hat can make my hair feel like wire because it soaks up the moisturizer. This shouldn't be), I set out for a solution. I asked myself, why is our hair "rough" like that? Why is kinky hair naturally dry?
> 
> A mean, I know straighter hair is said to be softer due to more sebum availability, but think about it. Even without those scalp oils present after shampooing, their hair has this natural _*cool, smooth and soft*_ feeling naturally. Why not kinky hair? I'm out on a hunt for what could make my hair naturally soft also. What vitamin or product do I have to use to make my hair moisturized and soft straight out of the shower? This is my single question. I already know how to retain length - just don't break my hairs. Lol. But gaining true softness is still a mystery. I refuse to believe that the sebum which straighter haired people never let coat their hair from root to tip in this day and age anyway is what makes their hair so soft.



I think that our hair texture is more porus than straighter hair and that the cuticles are raised higher and therefore feels less silky and inherently less soft.  I think that if you are trying to get your type 4 hair to feel like type 1 or 2 hair or even that of a baby or small child then you might be in for a bit of a struggle.  For me, it took me a couple of years to realize that this won't happen and that my hair would never be like Napptural85's, but that I could get it to be healthy and behave within the natural limitations of type 4.

It has taken a while, but for the most part my hair now actually does feel cool at it's best or cooler most other times.  It doens't feel smooth because I don't' comb it, but when I do comb then DANG!  Softness galore!!!  And I can see the smoothness and shine now that my hair is beginning to clump better.  I've been mudwashing for years, but you can probably achieve the results faster by starting out with water washing for a while.  Or going back and forth between the two methods.  I believe that the mudwashing helps to coat your hair with sebum but over time...whereas the water washing can get it done within a couple of weeks.

I think that straighter haired people let the sebum coat their hair from root to tip but they don't let it build up the way that we would have to.  They don't shampoo their hair half as much as we'd like to believe they do.  Especially the ones that have long and _healthy _looking hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 17, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> Not for growth.  I've been growing and taking care of my hair for so long.  It's time to enjoy the fruits of my labor.  I want to grow it without protective styles.



I wish you much success in this. Protective styles have saved my hair, keeps it moist and shielded. With the right technique I'm sure you will still retain.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jan 17, 2018)

@snoop

Thanks for the feedback! I've heard similar reasoning before (believe me, I've considered many factors) but I have some reasons to believe differently. There are a great many low porosity kinky haired naturals (I've even seen results from places like Komaza proving that low porosity is possible for kinky haired gals on a microscopic level) yet despite their cuticles being glued down to the max, they tend to have *very *dry hair as well. Some would say that's because moisture can't get in, but how come low porosity women of other hair types don't need to use heat caps and a bunch of snake oil to "get moisture in" to their hair? It's already soft and smooth, that's why. I don't believe the roughness has to do purely with porosity at the root of things, though I know that can affect how good any hair type *holds* onto moisture. I have the absolute lowest porosity hair and my hair used to feel rougher than some wool fried with actual bleach and left out in the sun for years. (It still does sometimes... lol) But I'm kind of over everyone saying kinky hair is high po when I think most of us have low-medium po hair. High po is more as a result of chemical damage. I think most people who say they are high po are just medium po with dry hair.

I heard sebum contains part water and part cholesterol, plus some other stuff I can't recall. So yeah it's different from other vegetable oils - it's more tailored for hair. I might add some lanolin to my glycerin soap for just this reason. It's supposedly very similar to sebum, just like jojoba oil.

I know that kinky hair will never feel just like type 1 or 2 hair because part of the texture difference is the actual feeling of the kinks (my goal is *not *for my hair to feel like theirs, but to simply feel *good and healthy *on its own. I guess my first post didn't explain very well). I do believe our hair can feel soft and smooth also, but obviously it will always be more coarse and I looove that about it. But I've felt very soft and strong feeling kinky hair before, and *that's *what I'm going for.

Again sorry for the looooong post.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 17, 2018)

I have learned something about my hair lately as It gets longer.

1. My hair is not in the "thick" category like I thought. I is "medium thick" or average, but appears very thick!

2. My hair seems to want to hang down now which is strange to me.

3. I am tender headed.

4. I do not need as many sections to wash anymore. I use to do 10 sections and now I am doing 6.

I will just has to see how my hair looks and behaves as it grows... approaching year 3!


----------



## snoop (Jan 17, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> @snoop
> 
> Thanks for the feedback! I've heard similar reasoning before (believe me, I've considered many factors) but I have some reasons to believe differently. There are a great many low porosity kinky haired naturals (I've even seen results from places like Komaza proving that low porosity is possible for kinky haired gals on a microscopic level) yet despite their cuticles being glued down to the max, they tend to have *very *dry hair as well. Some would say that's because moisture can't get in, but how come low porosity women of other hair types don't need to use heat caps and a bunch of snake oil to "get moisture in" to their hair? It's already soft and smooth, that's why. I don't believe the roughness has to do purely with porosity at the root of things, though I know that can affect how good any hair type *holds* onto moisture. I have the absolute lowest porosity hair and my hair used to feel rougher than some wool fried with actual bleach and left out in the sun for years. (It still does sometimes... lol) But I'm kind of over everyone saying kinky hair is high po when I think most of us have low-medium po hair. High po is more as a result of chemical damage. I think most people who say they are high po are just medium po with dry hair.
> 
> ...



It's interesting, that you mentioned that most people say our porosity is high because I'd only ever read that in one spot.  Most people think that their hair is low because of the water test, which I believe Komaza said is useless.  (Or maybe it was another hair expert.)  I wish that I'd done the water test as soon as I got my results from them.  They said I was normal and high in damaged areas which I can believe because my hair at the time of testing and since, behaves in a much healthier way than when I first started my journey -- i.e. it will stay moisturized for days instead of minutes or hours.  I don't think that our "rougher" strands is inherently due to damage, but just the way our hair is.

I've wanted to try lanolin, too.  I'm scared that it isn't water soluble and that it would be difficult to remove with mud.

By any chance, do you have thick strands?

(BTW, I like you're long posts... it's giving me some things to think about, research, and experiment with.)


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jan 17, 2018)

@snoop

Awww thanks! Glad to know I'm not being a bother. I wasn't implying that you actually think our rougher texture is due to damage, just that I don't think most natural hair is high porosity (because from my observations many do think that). I was just saying that I believe actual high porosity hair is almost always due to damage, and that I don't believe there are as many "naturally" high porosity naturals as many may think. But its intriguing to me that you have read mostly people saying they are low po. I thought we were a minority... Anyway, it doesn't take from or add to the point of either of our posts so I guess it doesn't matter lol. And about the lanolin, many people believe surfuctants are needed for water insoluble ingredients, but in my experience (with oil rinsing, namely), anything - water soluble or not - will eventually come out of the hair with just water. It may just take a *larger amount *of washes. So I think I'll just add the lanolin every few washes or so.

We'll see how it all _actually _works out in reality lol! If the lanolin is too greasy even in very small amounts then I'll give up. Or maybe I'll just find a water soluble ingredient to add to the soap. I wanted to try avj but I'm afraid my lo po hair might not like it.

Oh, and I'm not sure if my strands are thick or not. Sometimes I say medium, and then somebody with even finer ones makes me feel like mines are thick. Then the next person with hair strands that size of _actual _threads got me thinking my hair is allll the way fine. (In the voice of the guy from the tootsie pop commercial) The world may _never _know...


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 17, 2018)

I was about to ask another question comparing our hair to other types, but hopefully I answered my own question, and possibly it will answer some of what we discussed as well. I think the "issue" is that our kinks are many and very small. It seems to me that this is what makes our hair feel more rough and also what affects the refraction of light. I think it has less to do with porosity, and more with these tiny kinks. For example, I wondered why it was so difficult to slick my hair back with gel, but when you think about it, the looser something is, the easier it is to undo/ loosen it more. If I comb out any knots and apply enough gel, then why wouldn't my results be the same? Well I think that if you look on a microscopic level, those kinks are still there and it takes a lot to loosen them and get that sleek shine. I've seen girls achieve this and when they apply gel in small layers so that every hair is coated and smoothed, I wouldn't even know they were 4c or that our hair could lay that flat and shiny. 

So in conclusion, I think our hair is literally like a rough surface, and our kinks are like bumps. If you think about it, how much harder would you have to pull a piece of my hair to loosen all those tiny kinks vs pulling on a clumped tendril of 3b hair.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jan 26, 2018)

Today I started finger detangling and twisting my hair after half a year of just rinsing my twa regularly to make it look presentable. My understanding is I'm good with just finger detangling my hair once in a while. It keeps me from having to fight with my hair all the time, since increasing how often I detangle only increases how much breakage I get without really decreasing how tangled my hair ends up anyway.

I realized there's no point in bothering with it more often than necessary since I have a twa and it will always end up getting matted at this length every time I go to bed anyway (I refuse to twist it every night lol). This means that my hair is super matted by the time I do detangle, but my saving grace is that I've mastered *finger detangling. *

In case this helps others, here are a few finger detangling tip from my experiences:

Do not yank a knotted section apart by the middle to get the tangle loose. Instead, grab one to two strands at a time from the knot and slowly pull them out of the mother tangle until its completely gone by using a pulsating motion (does that explain it well?). By pulsating motion I mean, don't just try to pull the strand out in one go. Pause as you go so that if the hair is not ready to come out, you don't snap it. If it doesn't come loose at first, try other strands within the tangle until you find one that is ready to come out. Then continue until all the strands are loose and the tangle is gone. Sometimes there will be shed hairs causing a knot at the end, so follow the steps above until that little shed hair ball comes off easily.

Stretch the section as taut as you can before starting so that the tangles and shed hairs can be easily felt with your fingers. Then you can work them out more easily and quickly.

Figure out whether damp, dry, oiled or conditioner-coated strands makes finger detangling the easiest for you. That way you can get similar results each time - minimum breakage with the most ease. But remember that depending on the condition of your hair at any given point in time, the option that is the best _can _change. It takes time to learn how to be able to just _feel_ your hair and tell what is the best right then and there, but a few sessions of trying different things should give you enough experience. No matter the case, if you are gentle the hairs will keep from snapping.

While I'm doing it, I got my laptop and a chair so I can watch my tv shows while I do it at my vanity mirror. This way I'm comfortable and entertained. I don't want it to take two weeks like last time.  Lol.

I did a twist in the back and I was surprised when it reached all the way down to slightly past my shoulder!! It felt very good since big chopping twice in two years has made it quite a while since I've seen my hair that long. I was like... woah! 

I hope I finish by tomorrow. Wish me luck please.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm at neck length now -- started over.
Hoping to make APL 2018.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 26, 2018)

yaya24 said:


> I'm at neck length now -- started over.
> Hoping to make APL 2018.



You Will!


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 27, 2018)

I've been washing my hair is plaits, and it's been great. I worried about my hair not getting clean, but that hasn't been a problem at all. Washing my hair has been really easy and I'm not dreading my wash day anymore. Before I could never imagine washing once a week, but now I am. 
I can go through the whole wash process quickly, instead of having to twist and re-twist multiple times to shampoo, condition and stretch. And no more twists unraveling (because my hair isn't that long) or forgetting which ones I've washed and conditioned already. It's just a short process now, and I hope it continues to work for me.

And this week I washed my hair last night, so I wouldn't have to dedicate  a whole day to the process. I detangled each section thoroughly and put the braids in. Then washed and deep conditioned. When I wash, I focus on scrubbing the scalp under each plait. I then wash the braids themselves. I apply the deep conditioner and put my cap on then wash it out. I get the product into the braids by squeezing it in while they are soaking wet. I get the product out by using my fingers and pulling down on each braid under running water. 

I'll have to keep doing this before I know if it's going to work for me, but I'm putting my focus on having a simple yet effective regimen, so I really hope it does. I know some people wash in twists. They're looser and easier to wash, so when my hair gets longer I may switch to twists, but I can see having to redo them to stretch, whereas I only have to put these braids in once throughout the entire wash process.


----------



## Ipanema (Jan 28, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> I'll have to keep doing this before I know if it's going to work for me, but I'm putting my focus on having a simple yet effective regimen, so I really hope it does. I know some people wash in twists. They're looser and easier to wash, so when my hair gets longer I may switch to twists, but I can see having to redo them to stretch, whereas I only have to put these braids in once throughout the entire wash process.



I think with long hair, washing hair in braids is easier for detangling.  Washing in twists has so much potential for hairs creating knots.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm learning a lot from you guys. I love this thread. 

I finished my hair and it took me 3 full days. In some places I had actual dreads! Gosh, if I didn't know how to finger detangle I would have never made it. I didn't have any breakage from it and my hair has grown more than usual. I think it has to do with adding a B-vitamin complex and Vitamin C to my vitamin routine in the last few months. I will continue taking them. 

Oddly, I notice that I have almost no single strand knots. I thought I would have multiple on every strand like I used to but I guess not. I literally have no idea how this happened since all I did was wear my hair shrunken and lose. I don't mind ssk's anyways but it was kind of... cool. I liked it. Though I'm not expecting this strange period to last. 

Gives me reason to believe that decreased breakage (which increases end quality) helps prevent ssks. Woop woop for finger detangling, since it creates full blunt ends with minimal splits. My hair has never been so even and neat from root to tip. I found a good medium too. I finger detangle the major knots and hairs tied around each other, and then use the comb just to be sure the section is perfectly detangled. I didn't notice anything but shed hairs coming out in the comb this way. No breakage. I will continue using this duel technique.

Anyways, I'm glad that I'm all done. Now I won't have to do this again for the next 6 months or so. I will probably wear the twists for a little while and then go back to my usual loose fro. Hopefully by the next time I do this I will be full shoulder length *fingers crossed.* That will open so many new doors for me.  

Happy growing!


----------



## Ipanema (Feb 4, 2018)

After shampooing, I did a final rinse with warmed white vinegar, and my hair felt so soft.  I didn't use conditioner.  I think I might do this once per month to clarify.

I was also thinking about the age of my hair.  My ends are probably 3 or 4 years old.  Back then, I was so busy, and had no interest in hair care. I'd shampoo, let it air-dry in yarn braids, and then go on with my day.  My diet wasn't so great, either.

Now I'm thinking that if you want healthy ends in the future, you have to think about the quality of your hair today.  The bulk of your hair right now will be the ends 3 or 4 years from now.  This is probably common knowledge, but I was just thinking about it after a shampoo.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Feb 4, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> After shampooing, I did a final rinse with warmed white vinegar, and my hair felt so soft.  I didn't use conditioner.  I think I might do this once per month to clarify.
> 
> I was also thinking about the age of my hair.  My ends are probably 3 or 4 years old.  Back then, I was so busy, and had no interest in hair care. I'd shampoo, let it air-dry in yarn braids, and then go on with my day.  My diet wasn't so great, either.
> 
> Now I'm thinking that if you want healthy ends in the future, you have to think about the quality of your hair today.  The bulk of your hair right now will be the ends 3 or 4 years from now.  This is probably common knowledge, but I was just thinking about it after a shampoo.



On that note, be careful cause I heard vinegar can degrade the hair's keratin over time and even cause hair to lighten as well. Especially when not diluted very much and left on the hair.


----------



## Ipanema (Feb 4, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> On that note, be careful cause I heard vinegar can degrade the hair's keratin over time and even cause hair to lighten as well. Especially when not diluted very much and left on the hair.



With the amount of build-up I had, it wasn't an issue at all.  I was applying Softee coconut hair grease plus coconut oil every day.  Then I decided to experiment one day, and applied lotion on top of that.   My hair was a dull mess.  The vinegar was much needed.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 7, 2018)

Although I trimmed frequently enough last year (detailed in the 2017 twists, bun, braid challenge) and wore twists all the damn time, my ends felt rough, maybe it was from the color from Nov2015. I got a professional trim to have a more precise  idea where I stand so I can excel the growth with my 4 pattern. About 2 inched was cut. I’ll go again in May then Sep or Dec.


----------



## Ipanema (Feb 8, 2018)

Does anyone use oil sheen spray? How does it affect your hair? 

I tried some, and it made my hair puffy.  I had to check the ingredient list to see if there was water in it. I do like that it makes my hair smell nice. Sometimes coconut oil can go rancid.  It also switches from liquid to solid frequently.  I went out in cold weather one night, and my hair froze into a stiff, solid mass because of the coconut oil.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 9, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> Does anyone use oil sheen spray? How does it affect your hair?
> 
> I tried some, and it made my hair puffy.  I had to check the ingredient list to see if there was water in it. I do like that it makes my hair smell nice. Sometimes coconut oil can go rancid.  It also switches from liquid to solid frequently.  I went out in cold weather one night, and my hair froze into a stiff, solid mass because of the coconut oil.


 
I DO!!!! I use CHI oil sheen most mornings after I style my twist.  For me it locks in the moisture and adds a nice sheen to the hair.  I  haven't noticed any adverse effects from oil sheen.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 9, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> Although I trimmed frequently enough last year (detailed in the 2017 twists, bun, braid challenge) and wore twists all the damn time, my ends felt rough, maybe it was from the color from Nov2015. I got a professional trim to have a more precise  idea where I stand so I can excel the growth with my 4 pattern. About 2 inched was cut. I’ll go again in May then Sep or Dec.
> 
> View attachment 423895 View attachment 423897


Your hair looks really nice and those curls.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Feb 9, 2018)

Got some aloe vera juice to try. But since I don't want to use leave-ins anymore I don't really know what I should do with it. I did a honey treatment of sorts with v05 shampoo the other day and my hair reacted wonderfully. It's shiny and strong. I just want a bit more softness once my hair is  fully dry. Will try adding the aloe when I wash tomorrow.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Feb 10, 2018)

I've been in love with my hair lately. Turns out cheapie shampoos are the best for my hair. I added aloe to my mix today and omgosh my hair is so shiny and soft without any product. It finally feels like I found what I was looking for. My cuticles are laid nicely by the acidity of the shampoo and it only cost $0.99. Now I just have to find a growth aide that works for me. 

After looking on Youtube for a bit I think I will try a cinnamon/mustard powder paste (since I have the ingredients already) for 20 mins (my goal is 30 mins but we'll see) twice a week, since that's how often I shampoo and the recommended amount is once a week to see results. That way I can apply it to my scalp and let it sit while I'm showering, then just shampoo it out at the end. I don't like sitting around outside of the shower with hair treatments in my head, so this will be a convenient way to kill two birds with one stone. 

I was sold when I read people like me (with slow hair growth who have tried everything to speed it up) saying they got an inch in _three weeks, _and they only did it once a week. I figure, what will doing it twice a week give me? The inversion method doesn't work for me so hopefully this will. If I could just get an an inch a month I would be so happy. I also like that this method is not something that's expensive or intrusive to my life or comfort level. I won't have to expend energy by doing massages in a weird position, or walk around smelling like stinky hair oils. My wallet will also be happy.  Hopefully my good luck continues and I get results from it.


----------



## Ipanema (Feb 11, 2018)

I think I found a way to get shiny, soft hair that has enough weight to have swing, also.  I've been patting water into my jumbo twists until they are slightly damp, spraying with a lot of oil sheen, and then letting them air-dry under a satin scarf.  After taking the twists out, the results are


----------



## FadingDelilah (Feb 11, 2018)

To my pleasant surprise, the cinnamon growth aide was actually posted by @larry3344 in her thread yesterday. This is the video.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 11, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> Although I trimmed frequently enough last year (detailed in the 2017 twists, bun, braid challenge) and wore twists all the damn time, my ends felt rough, maybe it was from the color from Nov2015. I got a professional trim to have a more precise  idea where I stand so I can excel the growth with my 4 pattern. About 2 inched was cut. I’ll go again in May then Sep or Dec.
> 
> View attachment 423895 View attachment 423897


How was Electic Vibez?  I love her IG!


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 11, 2018)

MileHighDiva said:


> How was Electic Vibez?  I love her IG!


The salon was so captivating, the decor was black goddess inspired with bright earth tones. Good mindless convo with laughter and a dedicated to what the client is comfortable with


----------



## SAPNK (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey guys, feel free to post pics of 4b or 4c hair (It doesn't have to be long).


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 13, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Hey guys, feel free to post pics of 4b or 4c hair (It doesn't have to be long).


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 14, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Hey guys, feel free to post pics of 4b or 4c hair (It doesn't have to be long).


That’s my HAIR (with about 15 more inches)


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Feb 14, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> I've been washing my hair is plaits, and it's been great. I worried about my hair not getting clean, but that hasn't been a problem at all. Washing my hair has been really easy and I'm not dreading my wash day anymore. Before I could never imagine washing once a week, but now I am.
> I can go through the whole wash process quickly, instead of having to twist and re-twist multiple times to shampoo, condition and stretch. And no more twists unraveling (because my hair isn't that long) or forgetting which ones I've washed and conditioned already. It's just a short process now, and I hope it continues to work for me.
> 
> And this week I washed my hair last night, so I wouldn't have to dedicate  a whole day to the process. I detangled each section thoroughly and put the braids in. Then washed and deep conditioned. When I wash, I focus on scrubbing the scalp under each plait. I then wash the braids themselves. I apply the deep conditioner and put my cap on then wash it out. I get the product into the braids by squeezing it in while they are soaking wet. I get the product out by using my fingers and pulling down on each braid under running water.
> ...




The light bulb just came on for me!!!  I said that I wanted to start washing and deep conditioning my hair at least once a week, but I could never imagine doing it because of the length and thickness of my hair.  I was guilty of washing my hair in two strand twists in the shower and sometimes, it was a nightmare because by the time I got to the front of my hair, the water would turn warm, then turn cold lololol...


I am going to try this this weekend. 

Detangle, braid, wash and deep condition.  

Why didn't I think to do this....


----------



## Colocha (Feb 14, 2018)

@SAPNK, who are these ladies??? I have to follow them.


----------



## SAPNK (Feb 14, 2018)

Colocha said:


> @SAPNK, who are these ladies??? I have to follow them.



Lol, I don't know. I don't have social media. I just found them on Google and Pinterest. The last girl is igbocurls but that's obvious, lol.


----------



## SAPNK (Feb 14, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> The light bulb just came on for me!!!  I said that I wanted to start washing and deep conditioning my hair at least once a week, but I could never imagine doing it because of the length and thickness of my hair.  I was guilty of washing my hair in two strand twists in the shower and sometimes, it was a nightmare because by the time I got to the front of my hair, the water would turn warm, then turn cold lololol...
> 
> 
> I am going to try this this weekend.
> ...



One disclaimer. I stopped using gel because I worry about being able to wash it out. Grease as well, but I don't know if you use those things.

Also, to ensure my hair is product free after rinsing, sometimes I'll stand in front of a mirror, grab a braid and squeeze the water out to see if it's clean.
Good luck!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 14, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Lol, I don't know. I don't have social media. I just found them on Google and Pinterest. The last girl is igbocurls but that's obvious, lol.


Lolll, okay.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Feb 15, 2018)

Colocha said:


> @SAPNK, who are these ladies??? I have to follow them.



 Sorry just to pop in but those pictures ! I think the first one is ange_liah on instagram or Angeliah on youtube.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 15, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> Sorry just to pop in but those pictures ! I think the first one is ange_liah on instagram or Angeliah on youtube.


Thank youuu.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 15, 2018)

[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi8xca136jZAhVBMd8KHWHNAMUQjRwIBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.longhairguys.net%2Flong-hair-men-guide-frequently-asked-questions%2F&psig=AOvVaw00oV44F1BnK0dLbZt6A9-1&ust=1518812444447879']
	


[/URL]


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 15, 2018)

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjZ0pOT4KjZAhVIneAKHdaZD90QjRwIBw&url=https%3A%2F%2Ftherighthairstyles.com%2Ftop-5-easy-showy-protective-hairstyles-for-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2CJKNrkGEjQyZ2L29LftJA&ust=1518812588392748']
	
[/URL]


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 15, 2018)

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwib8Zjn4KjZAhVOneAKHQmVDcIQjRwIBw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.npr.org%2F2013%2F08%2F13%2F211649713%2Fvalerie-june-wants-to-be-on-your-mind&psig=AOvVaw0ytwMhjhH73ppww2oFNENL&ust=1518812805585260']
	
[/URL]


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Feb 16, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> One disclaimer. I stopped using gel because I worry about being able to wash it out. Grease as well, but I don't know if you use those things.
> 
> Also, to ensure my hair is product free after rinsing, sometimes I'll stand in front of a mirror, grab a braid and squeeze the water out to see if it's clean.
> Good luck!




Thank you so much!  I do not use gel or grease, but I do use my shea butter mix.  I'm going to try the braid/wash technique this weekend.  I'm really trying to get on this wash/deep condition regimen to see how it works in an effort to retain my length.  My shrinkage, which I love, is insane.  When I put my hair in two strand twists, they shrink and sit right on my neck/shoulders, but my hair is mbl.  Go figure  lololol....


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Feb 16, 2018)

meeee tooooo!!! i hate it.



AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have learned something about my hair lately as It gets longer.
> 
> 1. My hair is not in the "thick" category like I thought. I is "medium thick" or average, but appears very thick!
> 
> ...


----------



## snoop (Feb 17, 2018)

Angeliah
(I think)






Igbocurls


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 1, 2018)

I flat-ironed my hair, and discovered that I'm only 2.5 inches from waist length.     I had no idea since I've been wetting my hair with water lately, and wearing it a bit shrunken.

Is it wrong to only use oil sheen and nothing else?  I love it so much.  It's so light, airy and smooth.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 1, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> I flat-ironed my hair, and discovered that I'm only 2.5 inches from waist length.     I had no idea since I've been wetting my hair with water lately, and wearing it a bit shrunken.
> 
> Is it wrong to only use oil sheen and nothing else?  I love it so much.  It's so light, airy and smooth.


Congratulations!
The test: when I had straight hair, but wondered if it was "ok" take it and shake or finger comb slightly your head/hair over the sink for a minute.  If you see short pieces then no, its not ok.


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 13, 2018)

Oil sheen has been doing great.  A daily spray of the sheen makes my hair feel soft, and it's somehow grabbing moisture out of the air to create a hydrated feeling.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Mar 18, 2018)

- Do flat twists instead of single twists if you have a twa. Takes sooo much less time.
 - Use _whipped _shea butter with oils added in as a moisturizer (sparsely. Btw you did _not _imagine the emphasis on the word whipped. It has to be whipped! Whipped shea butter and non-whipped shea act _entirely _differently on hair). Rub it in very well to slightly damp hair till there's no visible white butter left. It is great for low porosity _and _high porosity hair, and adds so much softness and a rich shine. I only recommend it for those who use a shampoo that really cleans their hair though. I think clay washes are also able to remove it.
- Ditch prepoos, overnight _anything,_ steamers,  "deep conditioners" (unless you need protein sometimes and that's where you get it from) and for some people, protein treatments. All of that stuff is overly complicated, and for what? If you're going to moisturize your hair, use a good conditioner and a leave in. Das it! If that's not enough, then throw out what you've been using and find products that really do their job. Let's stop the 634 hour, 500 step wash days. Hair is not that complicated. Clean it, moisturize it, treat it gently. And a little protein here and there if you need it. My low porosity hair hates it no matter if its breaking like crazy or not. You may be the same. Breakage can be from lack of protein or moisture, so be careful.
- I recommend this lineup for low porosity, hard to please hair: sulfate-containing shampoo, conditioner that doesn't feel like its coating your hair while its on (rinse it all the way out when you're done btw), finished with whipped shea butter used as stated above. That's all. Then whatever styling product/ gel you like if needed.

I have now emptied out everything I know to ya'll. *exits thread*


----------



## snoop (Mar 18, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> - Do flat twists instead of single twists if you have a twa. Takes sooo much less time.
> - Use _whipped _shea butter with oils added in as a moisturizer (sparsely. Btw you did _not _imagine the emphasis on the word whipped. It has to be whipped! Whipped shea butter and non-whipped shea act _entirely _differently on hair). Rub it in very well to slightly damp hair till there's no visible white butter left. It is great for low porosity _and _high porosity hair, and adds so much softness and a rich shine. I only recommend it for those who use a shampoo that really cleans their hair though. I think clay washes are also able to remove it.
> - On that note, make sure your hair is actually getting thoroughly clean from your shampoo. No clarifying shampoos will ever be needed. There are so many ingredients in these products today that *stay behind *on the hair if you don't use sulfates, so to avoid product buildup (which can make you feel like your products aren't working as well over time), use a sulfate-containing shampoo. If your hair feels stripped, just moisturize it.  My hair life is so much better now that subtle, gradually worsening product buildup isn't changing the results I get every wash day, even when I would use the same products. You will notice improved feel and shine when your hair is properly cleaned, as well as more consistent wash days.
> - Ditch prepoos, overnight _anything,_ steamers,  "deep conditioners" (unless you need protein sometimes and that's where you get it from) and for some people, protein treatments. All of that stuff is overly complicated, and for what? If you're going to moisturize your hair, use a good conditioner and a leave in. Das it! If that's not enough, then throw out what you've been using and find products that really do their job. Let's stop the 634 hour, 500 step wash days. Hair is not that complicated. Clean it, moisturize it, treat it gently. And a little protein here and there if you need it. My low porosity hair hates it no matter if its breaking like crazy or not. You may be the same. Breakage can be from lack of protein or moisture, so be careful.
> ...




I really like this advice that you have given.  Some great reminders for myself and some new things to consider.

The only thing that I think doesn't work as much for me is thoroughly cleansing my hair.  I need some sort of moisturizer or sebum or something on it to keep it protected.  When it gets stripped, it takes a number of days to moisturize it and have it feel like it's moisturized and not brittle.  I think this is why my key hole splits have disappeared...


----------



## FadingDelilah (Mar 18, 2018)

snoop said:


> I really like this advice that you have given.  Some great reminders for myself and some new things to consider.
> 
> The only thing that I think doesn't work as much for me is thoroughly cleansing my hair.  I need some sort of moisturizer or sebum or something on it to keep it protected.  When it gets stripped, it takes a number of days to moisturize it and have it feel like it's moisturized and not brittle.  I think this is why my key hole splits have disappeared...



Really? It's good to know not everyone's hair can be remoistured that quickly, for the sake of advice-giving, I will update my post to reflect this


----------



## snoop (Mar 18, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Really? It's good to know not everyone's hair can be remoistured that quickly. I will update my post to reflect this



No need to...I might be the outlier.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 21, 2018)

_*INSPIRATION*_


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 28, 2018)

I think I have a case of hairexia.  My hair is long by offline standards, but I think it is too short.


----------



## snoop (Mar 28, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> I think I have a case of hairexia.  My hair is long by offline standards, but I think it is too short.



I hear you.   Me too.


----------



## icsonia22 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> I think I have a case of hairexia.  My hair is long by offline standards, but I think it is too short.


Me too!!!


----------



## icsonia22 (Mar 28, 2018)

I wonder if scurl works for all 4b/4c naturals. I have yet to find anything that moisturizes my hair half as well and for as long as scurl. The only issue is the glycerin causes my hair to shrink when I'm wearing a braid/twist out and then it's tangle city.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> I wonder if scurl works for all 4b/4c naturals. I have yet to find anything that moisturizes my hair half as well and for as long as scurl. The only issue is the glycerin causes my hair to shrink when I'm wearing a braid/twist out and then it's tangle city.



I am 4b/c and my hair (+climate) does not like glycerin in my finishing products. For the most part, it causes my hair to shrink, look frizzy and feel crispy so I stay away.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Mar 28, 2018)

I ordered some of the extra wide curlformers knockoffs from eBay. I have some of the originals, but need more for a full set for a quick stretch for a weeknight wash. My hair does much better stretches, but I have been not using heat as much because I’ve been wanting to wash it more. I have tons of the skinnier curlformers originals and knockoffs, but they didn’t do the stretch for the next style how I wanted a few weeks back when I tried; it could have been because my hair wasn’t fully detangled.

The curlformers will be good for a weeknight wash, and for my full wash sessions I can rollerset with my hourglass/tension rollers.


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 1, 2018)

Does aloe vera function the same way that glycerin does and cause shrinkage? I'm looking for a moisturizer that will allow me to retain some definition when I do twist out and braid outs.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 3, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Does aloe vera function the same way that glycerin does and cause shrinkage? I'm looking for a moisturizer that will allow me to retain some definition when I do twist out and braid outs.


If you are planning to wear your hair OUT then you don't want glycerin or anything that acts like glycerin.  And I know glycerin! It's excellent for moisture but not good for a "set" style.

But I don't know aloe Vera (although I have heard it acts like glycerin or hummectant). What say you, Kinky ladies?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 3, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> I think I have a case of hairexia.  My hair is long by offline standards, but I think it is too short.


LOL TRUE! @ "Offline stamdards".


----------



## FadingDelilah (Apr 23, 2018)

I've found that detangling less that once a week causes more breakage for me. I've also found that starting at the veryyy ends of my hair saves me from pulling out hairs versus starting about a half an inch/inch from the ends like I used to. Funny how tiny changes saves a lot of hair. Also, the tangle teezer after using my wide tooth comb works amazing. The teeth don't have those balls at the ends that rip my hair out, and the teeth have a lot of give. I start from the very ends just like with the comb. 

I've come to find that both dry detangling and finger detangling are a no for me. I could not style my hair the way I liked using finger detangling. It took forever and my hair wasn't fully detangled. I'm over trying to preserve every last strand of hair!! If only a very few strand come out once a week when I detangle, than I'm good using detangling tools. I feel so much better now.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> I've found that detangling less that once a week causes more breakage for me. I've also found that starting at the veryyy ends of my hair saves me from pulling out hairs versus starting about a half an inch/inch from the ends like I used to. Funny how tiny changes saves a lot of hair. Also, the tangle teezer after using my wide tooth comb works amazing. The teeth don't have those balls at the ends that rip my hair out, and the teeth have a lot of give. I start from the very ends just like with the comb.
> 
> I've come to find that both dry detangling and finger detangling are a no for me. I could not style my hair the way I liked using finger detangling. It took forever and my hair wasn't fully detangled. I'm over trying to preserve every last strand of hair!! If only a very few strand come out once a week when I detangle, than I'm good using detangling tools. I feel so much better now.


I'm finding something similar but still investigating. With finger detanglong I have to go through my hair a lot of times to get the shed hairs. With the tangle teazer I can go through once or twice on damp moisturized hair and it detangled better and removes more shed hair. 

I will have reevaluate every 30 days to see how my hair is doing.


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Apr 27, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I'm finding something similar but still investigating. With finger detanglong I have to go through my hair a lot of times to get the shed hairs. With the tangle teazer I can go through once or twice on damp moisturized hair and it detangled better and removes more shed hair.
> 
> I will have reevaluate every 30 days to see how my hair is doing.


Hey, FaithVA, how has your hair been coming along since you've had the anaysis?


----------



## FadingDelilah (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm not Faith but right now I'm actually _not _using my tangle teezer anymore. At first I was wowed by how easily it went through my hair, but I've learned I don't like some things about it. I find that its harder to start right at the ends with it because of the dimensions, and its black so I don't like the fact that I can't really see how many strands I'm pulling out. I will use it on stretched hair but not on wash day, and I'll have to get a pink one. It really is the best brush I've ever tried though. For now, I find that a comb does fine on its own starting at the ends on soaking wet hair. Finger detangling a little before using the comb takes it up a notch too in terms of ease! I want to add in a slippery detangler to my routine, anyone got any recs? 

Also, something new I've learned is detangling in long splits of hair works better and easier for detangling. In other words, long rectangle shaped sections works better than using square shaped sections for me. I can pull the hair more taut from root to tip so my ends don't recurl up as I'm bringing the comb through, which saves me time _and _hair. 

Happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2018)

BrownSkinQT said:


> Hey, FaithVA, how has your hair been coming along since you've had the anaysis?


@BrownSkinQT 

Sorry I'm just answering you. I'm just getting back from vacation. I've had a lot of setbacks since my analysis so I haven' made as much progress as I would have liked. I' hoping this year is the year I reach a major milestone.

My hair is still dry but slowly I think I am understanding it a bit better. 

I had my hair done while on vacation so here's the latest.


----------



## snoop (Apr 29, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Also, something new I've learned is detangling in long splits of hair works better and easier for detangling. *In other words, long rectangle shaped sections works better than using square shaped sections for me. *I can pull the hair more taut from root to tip so my ends don't recurl up as I'm bringing the comb through, which saves me time _and _hair.
> 
> Happy hair growing ladies!



I think this is something that I've figured a hundred times over but never really set into permanent practice -- hence having to figure it out again and again.  Thanks for writing this.   I hope it sticks with me this time.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Apr 29, 2018)

snoop said:


> I think this is something that I've figured a hundred times over but never really set into permanent practice -- hence having to figure it out again and again.  Thanks for writing this.   I hope it sticks with me this time.



Your welcome.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 30, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Does aloe vera function the same way that glycerin does and cause shrinkage? I'm looking for a moisturizer that will allow me to retain some definition when I do twist out and braid outs.



@icsonia22 Aloe Vera is great! I don't remember it causing shrinkage for me, but I think I used to dilute it with water. Always purchased it from FNWL, I'm a 4B natural btw.


----------



## Ipanema (May 4, 2018)

When straightened, my hair makes a V shape in the back.  The bottom of the V now hits my waist.  Do you all think I can claim waist-length?


----------



## SAPNK (May 5, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> When straightened, my hair makes a V shape in the back.  The bottom of the V now hits my waist.  Do you all think I can claim waist-length?



Yes!


----------



## Ipanema (May 5, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Yes!



  I made it to waist-length!  My next goal is for the bulk of my hair to be waist-length.  That'll probably put the  bottom of the V at tail bone.  Since my routine is good, I'm going to put more focus on my diet and supplements.


----------



## snoop (May 5, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> I made it to waist-length!  My next goal is for the bulk of my hair to be waist-length.  That'll probably put the  bottom of the V at tail bone.  Since my routine is good, I'm going to put more focus on my diet and supplements.



Congrats!


----------



## BrownSkinQT (May 5, 2018)

faithVA said:


> @BrownSkinQT
> 
> Sorry I'm just answering you. I'm just getting back from vacation. I've had a lot of setbacks since my analysis so I haven' made as much progress as I would have liked. I' hoping this year is the year I reach a major milestone.
> 
> ...


NICE! Those analysises completely take out the guess work.  Glad you're in a good hair space.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2018)

Marking my spot since I'm transitioning from texlaxed to natural again. So far I am 7.5 months post my last texlaxer and have almost a year before I chop off the old texlaxed hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> I made it to waist-length!  My next goal is for the bulk of my hair to be waist-length.  That'll probably put the  bottom of the V at tail bone.  Since my routine is good, I'm going to put more focus on my diet and supplements.


Congratulations!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 6, 2018)

Ipanema said:


> I made it to waist-length!  My next goal is for the bulk of my hair to be waist-length.  That'll probably put the  bottom of the V at tail bone.  Since my routine is good, I'm going to put more focus on my diet and supplements.


Yes!! Congratulations!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Marking my spot since I'm transitioning from texlaxed to natural again. So far I am 7.5 months post my last texlaxer and have almost a year before I chop off the old texlaxed hair.


Yay!!! Bring on the spirals & zigzags!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 8, 2018)

My extra moisturized hair tonight before I get to bed. I haven't deep conditioned in over a month and my hair is extremely soft still. Hair is in six chunky braid/twists. (There's two twists in the front that are not shown)


----------



## Ipanema (May 14, 2018)

Now that warm weather has reached my neck of the woods, I need a new hairstyle.  I've been wearing it loose, and it feels like a hot, knitted scarf around my neck.  Also, the humidity.  Twists are convenient, but I'm so tired of them.  I have an idea in my head, and I'm going to see if it works since I like get up & go hair.  Anyone else have hot weather hairstyle plans?


----------



## Dee-Licious (May 15, 2018)

Hair was feeling dry, and I wanted to do a quick cowash.
This had my hair feeling heavenly. An oldie but goody.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 16, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> I'm subbing! I'm a 4b/4c girl. The front of my hair is a tight wave, the sides of my hair coil more the size of pen springs, my crown is just a fuzzy cloud, my nape has a weird s and zig zag curl thing going on. It's cottony and not silky at all. Shrinkage is at least 75-90% if I let it. High porosity ends that like to tangle. It stays dry, has ssks galore, splits, split ends, mid shaft bubble splits... a lot of times I wonder why I even keep pushing on with this natural thing after 10 years.
> 
> But then I have days like today that remind me how much I love my hair. I need to do better to have more good days than bad.
> 
> ...


I've learned that I can let my hair dry loose for wash and goes styles. As long as I do not try to detangle when it's dry, I don't have issues with tangling and my hair freezes in place. 

I need a good trim this weekend. Maybe that will stop the few tangles I am getting.  

Current wash and go regimen for the summer:
- Daily cowash
- Daily apply leave in on wet hair
- Daily apply styler on wet hair
- Daily shake and plop wet hair
- Weekly shampoo & DC with heat
- Monthly chelate and clarify
- Monthly comb detangle


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 16, 2018)

@fluffyforever I would love to see a pic of your hair. How long is your hair?  Do you get a defined WNG without crunch? What do you do with your hair at night?  I’m a 4b-c and I’ve just learned to cowash successfully...at least I can leave the house. Which products do you use?  I do want to find someone who’s hair looks like mine.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 17, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> @fluffyforever I would love to see a pic of your hair. How long is your hair?  Do you get a defined WNG without crunch? What do you do with your hair at night?  I’m a 4b-c and I’ve just learned to cowash successfully...at least I can leave the house. Which products do you use?  I do want to find someone who’s hair looks like mine.


The coils are very small in diameter and in some spots my hair is only kinky and doesn't coil at all. I'm chin length at the front,  past APL at my ear, and BSL at the nape. I have high shrinkage.

At night I put my hair in a bonnet or tie down with a scarf. Doing so smashes all my hair together, but it doesn't tangle. Unfortunately I haven't figured out how to make a WNG last more than 1 day. So I only wear the scarf or bonnet to protect my ends from my cotton pillow.

I get no crunch on my WNG and it is pretty defined at the ends. The roots are not as defined and are more kinky straight (maybe because I haven't reached max hydration yet). Each day my hair seems to coil more but that could be my imagination.

Today I used APB ultra conditioning soufflé to cowash and detangle with fingers. Then I added Oyin Hair Dew for leave-in. Then I added Wetline Xtreme gel. This was a great combo- no flakes and no crunch, and my hair seems to stay moisturized. 

I think it's about technique more than products though. I do everything in the shower. It's quicker and still as effective.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 17, 2018)

@Cattypus1 
Here are some pictures. It's very hard to capture the pattern since my coils are small and tight. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 17, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> @Cattypus1
> Here are some pictures. It's very hard to capture the pattern since my coils are small and tight. I hope this helps.
> View attachment 430273 View attachment 430275 View attachment 430277 View attachment 430279


Thank you...we are hair twins.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 17, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> The coils are very small in diameter and in some spots my hair is only kinky and doesn't coil at all. I'm chin length at the front,  past APL at my ear, and BSL at the nape. I have high shrinkage.
> 
> At night I put my hair in a bonnet or tie down with a scarf. Doing so smashes all my hair together, but it doesn't tangle. Unfortunately I haven't figured out how to make a WNG last more than 1 day. So I only wear the scarf or bonnet to protect my ends from my cotton pillow.
> 
> ...


We are about the same length and I have the exact problem with making it last more than one day.  I’ve never used the Wetline gel or the Oyin Hair Dew.  Until recently I was using clays and various other powders to cleanse but I have gray that I’m not interested in coloring and it had started to yellow.  I used some silver shampoo to combat that.  Now I’m trying to cleanse and deep condition on weekends.  I cowash the first day after the weekend and the rest of the week I’m trying to water only rinse using only leave in, oil and gel.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 17, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> We are about the same length and I have the exact problem with making it last more than one day.  I’ve never used the Wetline gel or the Oyin Hair Dew.  Until recently I was using clays and various other powders to cleanse but I have gray that I’m not interested in coloring and it had started to yellow.  I used some silver shampoo to combat that.  Now I’m trying to cleanse and deep condition on weekends.  I cowash the first day after the weekend and the rest of the week I’m trying to water only rinse using only leave in, oil and gel.


Hair twin?!?! That's good. 

I really the Hair Dew on both wet and dry hair. I feel it's really moisturizing. Plus I can find it in stores! I stray away but I always come back. 

I have to find another gel because I have the old formula of Wetline. I've used CRN curl maker in the past but it can be drying. I'm going to try UFD gel next after my Wetline runs out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 17, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> Hair twin?!?! That's good.
> 
> I really the Hair Dew on both wet and dry hair. I feel it's really moisturizing. Plus I can find it in stores! I stray away but I always come back.
> 
> I have to find another gel because I have the old formula of Wetline. I've used CRN curl maker in the past but it can be drying. I'm going to try UFD gel next after my Wetline runs out.


I have been using the Main Choice biotin gel for WNGs. It’s a little pricey buy I get the best results with it. I have tried everything under the sun, except Wetline of course.


----------



## snoop (May 18, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> My extra moisturized hair tonight before I get to bed. I haven't deep conditioned in over a month and my hair is extremely soft still. Hair is in six chunky braid/twists. (There's two twists in the front that are not shown)



What do you normally deep condition with?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 18, 2018)

snoop said:


> What do you normally deep condition with?


Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol mixed with a little bit of melted Shea butter. Its a really good mix, but I've just been too lazy to apply it. My laziness is paying off right now.


----------



## Ipanema (May 21, 2018)

I'm still using oil sheen daily.  I think i found a good style to beat the heat and humidity.  Individual box braids at the roots for about an inch, leave the rest loose, and then braid the very ends.  This is on stretched hair.  It keeps the hair tame and tangle-free no matter how puffy it decides to get.  My scalp gets cool air flow.  I can stretch it out by twisting it into a top bun while showering or sleeping.  I think people think it's fake.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 24, 2018)

Can I join this thread? I got a terrible haircut 2 months ago and now that my sides and back are starting to grow back I'm going to get serious about growing this mess out. I'm mostly 4b with the very back a little looser and a weird unidentified spot in the middle. Sometimes the middle is looser, sometimes it's more shrunken. I can't figure it out but it is always more frizzy and dry than the rest of my hair and never holds whatever style I'm wearing. If I wear a wash and go that spot will be frizzy and less defined. If I do a rod set or bantu knot out that spot won't hold the curl and will eventually frizz and droop before the end of day 1. I always have to add more product to that spot. So this time around I want to make sure I get a handle on that spot. I also have regular nape problems but since my back and sides were shaved with the haircut I think I'm starting with a good base and will make sure I do right by my nape this time.

Because of the way the stylist cut my hair, the only way I figured I could wear it was straight in the pixie cut. Since the sides have grown back and I don't need to straighten to cover the shaved sides now I have been trying to use perm rods. But maybe I'll switch to flexi rods since I remember from an old hair analysis that the rods were causing some sort of ridges or dents in my hair. I'm thinking about a new regimen and all I know is I am going to be deep conditioning A LOT alternating moisture and protein. I also want to start oiling my scalp regularly with NJoy's growth oil and see how that works out. Also, sealing heavily so that I don't have to moisturize and restyle so often. I'm sad because it's basically like I involuntarily big chopped but I'm excited to start my hair journey over.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 24, 2018)

When I'm not doing a WNG, I wear protective styles. My favorites are rolled bun styles (ends tucked and hidden) that I can wear more than one day without restyling in the morning. I find I can last 3 days before the outer layer of my hair starts to feel dry or look frizzy. Hopefully this low manipulation helps my ends.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 24, 2018)

I'd like to join this thread as well. I consider myself mostly 4c with fine strands of hair. I've been natural now for quite some time and I usually cut every three years. I'm growing my hair back ou again. Here's some pics and my IG is in my signature if you're want to see more pics


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 24, 2018)

I have fallen in love with my WNG hair. It’s not that my hair is different it’s that I’m different.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 24, 2018)

I have been sealing my hair with vatika oil while it is soaking wet. That leaves my hair pretty soft for days but I ordered some shea butter and am going to start experimenting with that once it gets here. This stage is the hardest part for me. I need to work on patience.


----------



## SAPNK (May 24, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I'd like to join this thread as well. I consider myself mostly 4c with fine strands of hair. I've been natural now for quite some time and I usually cut every three years. I'm growing my hair back ou again. Here's some pics and my IG is in my signature if you're want to see more pics



Wow! Beautiful!
Thanks for joining. Your hair is amazing


----------



## SAPNK (May 25, 2018)




----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2018)

SAPNK said:


>



I don't know why I thought here hair would be longer than that when finished.


----------



## SAPNK (May 26, 2018)

Question for long haired ladies that do long term protective styles like crochet or braids, 
how to do stretch and detangle your hair enough to easily part and braid your hair? I just put in some crochet braids, and I used a comb dryer to stretch my hair. There was quite a bit of smoke and it seemed very damaging. Makes me wonder if I'm defeating the purpose of the protective style.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 26, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Question for long haired ladies that do long term protective styles like crochet or braids,
> how to do stretch and detangle your hair enough to easily part and braid your hair? I just put in some crochet braids, and I used a comb dryer to stretch my hair. There was quite a bit of smoke and it seemed very damaging. Makes me wonder if I'm defeating the purpose of the protective style.


I’d love to know that same thing. I’m so scared of heat damage.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (May 26, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I'd like to join this thread as well. I consider myself mostly 4c with fine strands of hair. I've been natural now for quite some time and I usually cut every three years. I'm growing my hair back ou again. Here's some pics and my IG is in my signature if you're want to see more pics



You and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## snoop (May 27, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Question for long haired ladies that do long term protective styles like crochet or braids,
> how to do stretch and detangle your hair enough to easily part and braid your hair? I just put in some crochet braids, and I used a comb dryer to stretch my hair. There was quite a bit of smoke and it seemed very damaging. Makes me wonder if I'm defeating the purpose of the protective style.



I am not one of these people, but would drying on cool help?  I remember at some point that was a thing...


----------



## LdyKamz (May 27, 2018)

Yesterday I clarified my hair then used a moisturizing shampoo. It was strange because my hair didn't feel stripped after I clarified but once I used the moisturizing shampoo my hair felt almost squeaky clean. Like I could almost hear that squeak noise while I was touching my hair lol

Then I used Joico Revitaluxe protein conditioner. I only left it on for 5 minutes but my hair felt really nice and smooth after. After that I used Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and sat under the dryer for 15 minutes. My hair felt like heaven after. I'm paying closer attention to the feel of my hair so I can make sure I do things right this time around.

After all of that I did a twist and curl with flexi rods on the end. I did it on soaking wet hair and used my shea butter mix with just a little bit of eco style gel on the end. I sat under the dryer and on take down my hair felt just a little greasy but was shiny even though I thought maybe I could see a little bit of gray cast in certain spots. I shrugged it off and decided maybe I won't use the gel next time and started thinking about what else to use for hold.

But this morning changed my mind! I slept with my hair loose under a bonnet since it's still short. I took my bonnet off and just ran my hands over my hair. Super shiny, super soft like silk and very fluffy. I just ran my hands through and called it a day. Didn't need to moisturize or do anything at all to it. I'm happy this was a success. Now today I'm going to massage with my NJoy growth oil and hopefully my hair won't get too oily.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 27, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I'd like to join this thread as well. I consider myself mostly 4c with fine strands of hair. I've been natural now for quite some time and I usually cut every three years. I'm growing my hair back ou again. Here's some pics and my IG is in my signature if you're want to see more pics


Woah! Pretty! I love the twist out do!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 27, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I don't know why I thought here hair would be longer than that when finished.


It may have been longer, but they trimmed it? I don't know. I wish they would take that black cape off first before they try to show the finished.


----------



## TeeMBL (May 28, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Question for long haired ladies that do long term protective styles like crochet or braids,
> how to do stretch and detangle your hair enough to easily part and braid your hair? I just put in some crochet braids, and I used a comb dryer to stretch my hair. There was quite a bit of smoke and it seemed very damaging. Makes me wonder if I'm defeating the purpose of the protective style.



When I had braids (I just ended my 2.5 year braid journey last weekend) I redid them each month.  I de-tangled my hair after the DC and air dried in twists pulled into a bun, then I would braid my hair the next day after it dried.  My DC made sure it was super soft and manageable, and my twists kept my hair stretched.  For my parts I used with my fingers to create the parts and only used a comb to straighten them.


----------



## Ipanema (May 28, 2018)

When out & about, I get the most compliments on my hair when it's frizzy, wild, and in desperate need of a shampoo.  I think I'm going to keep the box braid style for the whole summer.  The flat iron is a waste of time now that it is so hot and humid outside.  I actually want to keep the same braids at the roots for the whole summer, washing & conditioning the hair in the braids and everything.  I hope it works.



SAPNK said:


> Question for long haired ladies that do long term protective styles like crochet or braids,
> how to do stretch and detangle your hair enough to easily part and braid your hair? I just put in some crochet braids, and I used a comb dryer to stretch my hair. There was quite a bit of smoke and it seemed very damaging. Makes me wonder if I'm defeating the purpose of the protective style.



In the past, I would just moisturize and let the hair air-dry in tight plaits.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2018)

I'm getting a little closer to knowing how to moisturize my hair but it still consists of using some sort of glycerin. Without glycerin my hair doesn't seem to stand a chance.

Last wash day, Friday, I tried something new. I DCd overnight with Kerastase Resistance Mask. After rinsing I drenched my hair with diluted leave-in. I then blow dried my hair on low with the tension method without drying the ends. I took sections, applied a glycerin spray, Mane Choice Daily Moisturizer and CD Honey Mimosa. I then put in flat twist. That seemed to work fine.

Since I wasn't sure if it was moisturized enough I took down each section, spritzed with the glycerin spray, applied more Daily Moisturizer and used CD Honey Mimosa on the ends. I made sure I spritzed my scalp which seems to help immensely. I will spritz and oil my scalp later tonight. Then I put in cornrows which is a first for me. I will try to do more cornrows to have more practice. I also want to see if they hold up better when I work out.

Next wash day, I will try putting perm rods on the end and drying my hair under the dryer for 30 minutes to see how that works and then finishing from their.


----------



## FadingDelilah (May 28, 2018)

I want to go on a protective style challenge for the next six months to see what happens. I'm also tired of my hairs shortness right now so I want extensions so I can actually feel good about myself for once 

I'm curious. How long is your hair after 2.5 years of braids?  @TeeMBL


----------



## TeeMBL (May 28, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> I want to go on a protective style challenge for the next six months to see what happens. I'm also tired of my hairs shortness right now so I want extensions so I can actually feel good about myself for once
> 
> I'm curious. How long is your hair after 2.5 years of braids?  @TeeMBL



I used them to transition so when stretched I'm between APL and BSL.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 29, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Wow! Beautiful!
> Thanks for joining. Your hair is amazing





ThursdayGirl said:


> You and your hair are beautiful!





I Am So Blessed said:


> Woah! Pretty! I love the twist out do!



Thanks ladies, yall are so sweet.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 31, 2018)

I have been using that NJoy growth oil for a week and somehow my sides are long enough to twist now. I am not imagining things. When I twisted my hair on Sunday I could barely grab the sides and now I can put them in little twists. Can the oil really work that fast? Or would my hair have been able to do this today even without the oil? I don't know but I am going to keep using the oil and hopefully my sides and nape come back 1000%. I'm so excited! Curse that damn girl for shaving my head!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 1, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I don't want to wash my hair, I don't want to comb it, I don't want to re-twist it and I don't care about it, just for this week I guess. I feel blah.
> 
> You know what .....it really does take a longer time to do when it's longer. It hit me about two months ago. I'm like "why am I still standing up in this bathroom mirror detangling  after an hour and 40 minutes?" I use to be able to sit on the couch and watch Tv while detangling, but now I have to see what I'm doing. "Longer hair care".
> 
> ...


And detangling is STILL INSTENCE AT 20" OF 4B hair. Almost at a whole year later.

I still wouldn't trade it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 1, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> I have been using that NJoy growth oil for a week and somehow my sides are long enough to twist now. I am not imagining things. When I twisted my hair on Sunday I could barely grab the sides and now I can put them in little twists. Can the oil really work that fast? Or would my hair have been able to do this today even without the oil? I don't know but I am going to keep using the oil and hopefully my sides and nape come back 1000%. I'm so excited! Curse that damn girl for shaving my head!


Where can I order? I remember Njoy!!! Love her.


----------



## Missjaxon (Jun 1, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Where can I order? I remember Njoy!!! Love her.



@I Am So Blessed 
http://njoyessentials.com


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 1, 2018)

I’m here too lol. I’m 4 something, although I’m pretty sure I’m mostly 4b with some 4a and probably some 4 c scattered around. Here’s an old texture shot from one of my many hair chops and regrows lol








And here’s a picture of my old ‘fro


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 1, 2018)

Darn, I forgot to add this in my previous post, but I don’t feel like editing. I think as long as what I’m doing hair wise works for my hair once it gets longer, I should be able to have minimal knots and jacked up ends. My biggest nemesis is laziness. Lordt. I need to pray on this if I’m gonna actively grow my hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 2, 2018)

Missjaxon said:


> @I Am So Blessed
> http://njoyessentials.com


I sent her a pm


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 2, 2018)

Not washing again until Sunday. Trying to decide how to style now.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm joining this thread because I got my first hair cut 2 weeks ago. A Deva cut, from the curly hair salon.

She said my hair was 4b.
I was surprised, because I thought I was 3c/4a, because of coils and clumpage.

I then worked a hairstyling event the same week,  and the head hairstylist of Garnier Canada also stated that my hair is a 4b. (I'm not certain how much experience he has with black hair though)

But who am I to say if these 2 'experts' one of which who did my hair say that I'm a 4b?

Any thoughts and insight are welcome.
I am interested in finding my hair twin so that I can share product recommendations and try new things.

ETA: I was waistlength natural until Sept. and then I chopped it all off. I've worn my hair in a wash n go for the last 8 months. I'm very 'product-lazy' ...shampoo/condition/leave in/gel.

I just remembered to add the pic of the salon 'curl care plan' where the stylist circled that I am 4b type with super curly hair. Just for reference.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey ladies, just sharing how I use bentonite clay and rhassoul clay in my hair regimen. I've used these products off and on for 10 years and have come full circle this past year using them regularly. I really find them to be extremely helpful in detangling and growing my hair from my last cut.

Check out the video if you're interested


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 5, 2018)

I can't tell if my hair is really doing well or if I'm just paying closer attention to it and loving it. 

Yesterday I did my full wash day since I was too lazy to do it on Sunday. I used the scalp detox from NJoy first. I didn't particularly like it. Not sure if it is supposed to lather or what it should do but I used it 3 times and I still ended up having to shampoo 2x after. I deep conditioned with Deva Curls's Heaven in Hair. I liked it the last couple times I used it but this time my hair didn't feel as spectacular as it did last time. Sucks too because I just bought another jar of this stuff. Maybe I'll add some glycerin to it? Or maybe some shea butter? I'll try one of the 2 on the next moisture wash. I spritzed my hair after with rosewater and glycerin after since I'm out of my it's a 10 miracle leave in and sealed with shea butter while I styled. 

In spite of the less than stellar wash day my hair looks and feels good. I didn't use anything for hold but my hair is holding the curl even in this bi polar arse weather, is soft, shiny and looking full. I am going to massage the njoy growth oil in tonight - I've been doing great with consistency on this so far. My ends still look good but the end of the month is the scheduled time for a trim. Let's see how they look by then.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 12, 2018)

My protein wash days are so much better than my moisture wash days and I really need to figure something out to make both a success. On Sunday I did my wash routine (protein week). I tried the detox again and I liked it a little better this time. I'm not sure how often I should use this stuff but this is only my second time using it and I really want to make sure my scalp gets clean so I might use it again next wash day and then go down to 1x a month. 

This time I used Joico Reconstructor which I used to love but I didn't like it this time. I went over it with Joico's Revitaluxe which my hair is loving this time around. Last time I bought this my hair didn't really feel different one way or the other. So strange how your hair can change like that. I went over that with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. I was worried my hair would suffer because I used both the reconstructor and the revitaliuxe so I went heavy with the DC. I sat under the dryer for 15 minutes and after I rinsed I had soft, shiny, springy coils even in the front/bangs area where my hair always looks looser and stretched.

I did my bantu knot out with shea butter and I'm liking just using the shea butter as a 2-in-1 sealant and styler. But depending on how late I do my hair on a Sunday, I notice that Mondays I'm usually a hot, greasy mess until the shea butter starts to really sink in and get absorbed by my hair throughout the week. It only takes about a day or 2 but still that first day I feel greasy all over. I'm going to cowash tomorrow with Aussie Moist and this time do a perm rod set. I think I will use a little bit of gel to offset some of the grease. I haven't needed to use gel for hold since my curls are holding just fine with shea butter alone but maybe these 2 things mixed together will be a power house. Less grease from the butter and less crunch from the gel. I'll be back to report tomorrow.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 14, 2018)

I literally had the best twistout yet after a week of wearing twists that lasted all of two days in this humidity. But it’s ok because I love puffy hair too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 14, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I literally had the best twistout yet after a week of wearing twists. That last all of two days in this humidity. But it’s ok because I love puffy hair too


Pretty!! I love It!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 14, 2018)

When I was a child I never knew how pretty our hair was/is. I was blind to it for some reason. All these soft kinky curls and waves. It's weird how I didn't notice back in the Day. Always thought our hair was "unwanted"....well it was kinda.


----------



## Ipanema (Jun 14, 2018)

I got caught in an unexpected rain storm a few days ago.  I had to walk about a quarter of a mile to get to my car, so I was very wet.  My hair shrank, and I'm surprised that I actually like it a little bit.  It's bouncy.  I've always been afraid of shrunken hair, but with it being waist-length, the shrunken length looks kind of cute.  It's also still tame because the roots are box-braided, and the ends are twisted.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 14, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m here too lol. I’m 4 something, although I’m pretty sure I’m mostly 4b with some 4a and probably some 4 c scattered around. Here’s an old texture shot from one of my many hair chops and regrows lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hair!! Don't chop it anymore!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 14, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Nice hair!! Don't chop it anymore!


Imma try not too 

In my defense, I’m frequently left unsupervised


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 14, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Imma try not too
> 
> In my defense, I’m frequently left unsupervised


 

When they leave the house you look like this , but when they come back you look like this .


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 15, 2018)

I figured I’d take a picture of my hair all wild since I only posted when it was neat.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 15, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> I have been using that NJoy growth oil for a week and somehow my sides are long enough to twist now. I am not imagining things. When I twisted my hair on Sunday I could barely grab the sides and now I can put them in little twists. Can the oil really work that fast? Or would my hair have been able to do this today even without the oil? I don't know but I am going to keep using the oil and hopefully my sides and nape come back 1000%. I'm so excited! Curse that damn girl for shaving my head!


Are your side's longer since this last post 15 days ago? I love good growth aides!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 15, 2018)

@I Am So Blessed yep! So much so that I can see how much faster one side grows than the other. The only part that seems to be struggling is a very small section in the back on my left side. I'm going to spend the week and massage that side twice a day instead of once like everywhere else and see if that helps any.

Now my problem is, I've been using the oil all over my head and the rest of my hair has grown out a little too so it still looks weird. I'm going to trim at the end of the month and see if I can shape it a little bit.

Eta: I should probably be taking pictures but I'm so lazy and the nape is such a hard spot to photograph. I'll do my best and post them if the pics come out ok


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 15, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> @I Am So Blessed yep! So much so that I can see how much faster one side grows than the other. The only part that seems to be struggling is a very small section in the back on my left side. I'm going to spend the week and massage that side twice a day instead of once like everywhere else and see if that helps any.
> 
> Now my problem is, I've been using the oil all over my head and the rest of my hair has grown out a little too so it still looks weird. I'm going to trim at the end of the month and see if I can shape it a little bit.
> 
> Eta: I should probably be taking pictures but I'm so lazy and the nape is such a hard spot to photograph. I'll do my best and post them if the pics come out ok


Thank you, hey I know all about hard angles plus laziness so don't bother with the pics lol I trust your word! Thanks for this review!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 16, 2018)

So I doctored up Deva Curls Heaven in Hair with a squirt of glycerin and some drops of argan oil. The slip it gave me while I was applying to my hair was out of this world. I didn't need to use a comb since my hair just kind of melted and detangled easily. I put a plastic bag on my head and did some house work because it was too hot to sit under the dryer. When I rinsed it out I felt like I still had conditioner in my hair because it felt so soft. I rinsed well and for a while because I wanted to make sure I got it all out. 

My hair is normally a dusty brown but looked really dark when I was done which only happens when my hair is at maximum moisture. I didn't put anything else in my hair but sectioned it while soaking wet and applied my shea butter mix to each section. So now my hair is in 6 sections and I'll style tomorrow. 

If I had some silk protein that conditioner would have really been good. Got me thinking about making something of my own to experiment with.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 18, 2018)

Y'all it was so hot today that when I got home I got in the shower and just put my head under the cool water. I just did my hair yesterday! It was holding up well even in this humidity. I was just so hot. I remember a few years back when I big chopped for the 2nd time it was summer time and I was wetting my hair everyday. My hair seems to like that and I wish I could do that now but I haven't done wash and gos in so long I don't know how to make them presentable. Now I have to spend the rest of the night restyling and hope tomorrow it isn't as hot. FML


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 18, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> So I doctored up Deva Curls Heaven in Hair with a squirt of glycerin and some drops of argan oil. The slip it gave me while I was applying to my hair was out of this world. I didn't need to use a comb since my hair just kind of melted and detangled easily. I put a plastic bag on my head and did some house work because it was too hot to sit under the dryer. When I rinsed it out I felt like I still had conditioner in my hair because it felt so soft. I rinsed well and for a while because I wanted to make sure I got it all out.
> 
> My hair is normally a dusty brown but looked really dark when I was done which only happens when my hair is at maximum moisture. I didn't put anything else in my hair but sectioned it while soaking wet and applied my shea butter mix to each section. So now my hair is in 6 sections and I'll style tomorrow.
> 
> If I had some silk protein that conditioner would have really been good. Got me thinking about making something of my own to experiment with.


I might have to try that recipe because I’ve been unimpressed with HIH.  Thanks for that.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2018)

What rinse out conditioners are you ladies loving? I was doing my hair tonight and realized that I don't have any conditioner  Not sure how that happened.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 23, 2018)

@faithVA I've been using a rinse out from Jane Carter lately. I think it's the nutrient replenishing conditioner. I really like it. It helps detangle so easy!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> @faithVA I've been using a rinse out from Jane Carter lately. I think it's the nutrient replenishing conditioner. I really like it. It helps detangle so easy!


Thanks I will check it out when I'm in the store next time.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 27, 2018)

Did a wash and go today and I haven't worn my hair like this is so long it feels strange. I don't hate it but I don't love it either. And anyway I don't think I can wear my hair like this if I want to retain length. I am just imagining all the tangles in the longer parts of my hair right now. When I rinse my hair tonight or tomorrow morning I'll be able to tell how good or bad this will be for my hair.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 27, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> Did a wash and go today and I haven't worn my hair like this is so long it feels strange. I don't hate it but I don't love it either. And anyway I don't think I can wear my hair like this if I want to retain length. I am just imagining all the tangles in the longer parts of my hair right now. When I rinse my hair tonight or tomorrow morning I'll be able to tell how good or bad this will be for my hair.


How long is your hair?

I currently wash and go year round  (it's only been a year)
But I'm wondering what happens when my hair gets longer.

What should I expect?

How do you normally wear your hair now that it's longer?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 27, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> How long is your hair?
> 
> I currently wash and go year round  (it's only been a year)
> But I'm wondering what happens when my hair gets longer.
> ...



My hair is still short. It was cut while straight into a pixie about 2 months ago and the front is longer than the back giving me a tapered twa when curly. In the twa phase when my hair is all one length I can wash and go easily but once my hair starts getting longer it's usually a no for me. The front of my hair is about to the tip of my nose and it hangs more but is a looser texture - more wavy than coily - so it looks different from the rest of my hair. I'm not so worried about the back but the top and middle may or may not tangle something terrible at this length and longer for me. I'm going to hope for the best when I rinse out tomorrow.

I usually wear my hair in bantu knot outs and perm rod sets. When my hair is about neck length I start to go for my 2 braids more often since they are so cute and easy.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 28, 2018)

I just finished the Taliah Waajid Repair and Restore Masque and I love it! I’m going to buy it again. I’ve been previously using the shea Moisture High Porosity which I loved but wanted to try something different. 
Also been wearing this bomb twistout all week.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 28, 2018)

So rinsing my hair this morning was actually perfectly fine. My hair just laid down in the shower and I ran my fingers through it a couple of times. Super easy. If I can make wash and gos look decent I might do this again.

In other news I'm noticing every time I twist now I can grab a bit more hair on the sides and back. I can see now that one side definitely grows faster than the other even though both sides are coming in fast with that oil. I need to remind myself to stay consistent. Nightly scalp massages have also been good for my stress level.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 28, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> So rinsing my hair this morning was actually perfectly fine. My hair just laid down in the shower and I ran my fingers through it a couple of times. Super easy. If I can make wash and gos look decent I might do this again.
> 
> *In other news I'm noticing every time I twist now I can grab a bit more hair on the sides and back.* I can see now that one side definitely grows faster than the other even though both sides are coming in fast with that oil. I need to remind myself to stay consistent. Nightly scalp massages have also been good for my stress level.


*even more amped to try that oil*


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 28, 2018)

@I Am So Blessed have you bought it yet? How long is your hair? I can't wait to see the kind of results you get. I will admit I was a bit down about my hair and the cut before I got the oil. I talked about it all over the board! Lol I'm a slow grower. The front of my hair is the only part that appears to grow fast. I can cut my bangs and they grow right back to where they were in 3 months or less. So this oil has been really encouraging.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 28, 2018)

Doing an overnight pre-poo treatment as we speak: I used Philip Kingsley's Elasticizer Coconut Breeze. It's only my second time using it, it left me unimpressed the first time I used it. I'm hoping this time will be different. Also using the Scalp Mask (far right) on my scalp. It's been 2 months since my prescription drugs were lowered and my dandruff seems to be better + my hair has grown but thinned out, unfortunately. 

Currently eyeing the Njoy Hair Growth oil (thank you ladies) and a cheap handheld hair dryer with comb attachment on Amazon.com.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 28, 2018)

WNGs have been my goto style for about 3 months. I used to do twistouts all the time but they somehow became more trouble. It has taken a while to get the right product combination so I don’t go broke...I have to wet and reapply product daily.  I think my hair is thriving on the daily moisture.  I have more shrinkage at the nape (about 70/80%) and around the sides than I do in the top (40-50%).  I usually get crochets for vacation but I’ve gotten so comfy with my WNGs that I’m not doing it this year.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 29, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> View attachment 430929 View attachment 430925
> 
> I'm joining this thread because I got my first hair cut 2 weeks ago. A Deva cut, from the curly hair salon.
> 
> ...



I saw your other hair pics in the wash and go thread and I think we're hair twins or close lol.

Recent wash and go pics of mine:



I'm joining in here as well. I'm going out a tapered cut after having it for about 4 years. Can't do much outside of wash and gos at the moment.

I got it cut back in April because my hair was oddly shaped from having shaved sides and a much longer top. Hoping I can resist cuts as I grow it out.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 29, 2018)

While wearing my hair flat ironed, I took the opportunity to give myself a trim of about 2-3 inches. I had so nany splits that it was necessary. I've been wearing braid n curl braidouts but I'm missing fresh hair now. I think wanna try a twist out when I wash my hair. Don't fancy putting in twists though lol


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 29, 2018)

Just washed, dc'd, twisted and dusted ends. Too many ssks


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 30, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> @I Am So Blessed have you bought it yet? How long is your hair? I can't wait to see the kind of results you get. I will admit I was a bit down about my hair and the cut before I got the oil. I talked about it all over the board! Lol I'm a slow grower. The front of my hair is the only part that appears to grow fast. I can cut my bangs and they grow right back to where they were in 3 months or less. So this oil has been really encouraging.


I just purchased it and went back and purchased again LOL. So I bought two! The regular ones with sulphur w/no scent added. I'm excited!

Ya'know...Im really greedy. My hair is past WL and thick/dence/heavy. I think I'm whip length now, but that oil review though. Im so excited for you. I hope your hair flourishes! Thank you! I certainly will keep you posted with my reviews.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 1, 2018)

Really debating whether I should cut my hair or try to grow it again. In all honesty, I never did reach my goal the first time around: I was vying for MBL but only got to BSL. So I want to give it a second go, but I just lack the patience and dedication I once had. Has anybody struggled with this also? Quite frankly right now, I would just be happy not to have a bunch of hairs everywhere in my bathroom . My hair is also extremely dry and I only do the bare minimum to keep it alive. Buying a bunch of products again is also not something I'm looking forward to. But everyone keeps telling me that long natural hair really suits me well. And to be honest I enjoyed the versatility of it. LeSigh.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 1, 2018)

Today I  did BIG CHOP #4 (I think).
The last time I big chopped was October 2014 right before my 30th Bday. 
Tried a product that contained aloe vera juice as the 2nd ingredient for the past 2 weeks, and after washing today, I had mattes and locs throughout my hair.
Set back- hello.

My hair grew to almost APL since my 2014 BC, but today I decided its too hot and I was TIRED aka frustrated. 

Cheers to new beginnings. My hair is now 1.5 inches all around … ​


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 1, 2018)

This will be my new home.

Sitting under the steamer now.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 1, 2018)

My hair sucks at this length. Tis all. Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 1, 2018)

I wanna know why I cant do flat twists that dont end up a tangled mess when I take them down???? My hair is 4b/4c and is beast


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 2, 2018)

I have been literally using 3 things on my hair and I’ve been wetting it almost everyday in the shower (sometimes twice a day)too. I be sizzling like a steak at work. 
The three things are: 
-Warm water
-Curls Blueberry Leave in/APB Cupachu leave in
-Haitian Black Castor Oil

That’s it. I cowash with either the coconut and hibiscus or the APB conditioner.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 2, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have been literally using 3 things on my hair and I’ve been wetting it almost everyday in the shower (sometimes twice a day)too. I be sizzling like a steak at work.
> The three things are:
> -Warm water
> -Curls Blueberry Leave in/APB Cupachu leave in
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss. You will now have to buy another jar of castor oil. I hate when I spill things!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 2, 2018)

These tapered sides are going to annoy me. I'm considering that njoy oil. I let my cart sit and got a coupon.

Switched up my products slightly this week. Used Mielles Organics twisting souffle to go my wash and almost go. Also tried out a new conditioner, Maui moisture bamboo fibers. I like it.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 2, 2018)

oneastrocurlie said:


> These tapered sides are going to annoy me. I'm considering that njoy oil. I let my cart sit and got a coupon.
> 
> Switched up my products slightly this week. Used Mielles Organics twisting souffle to go my wash and almost go. Also tried out a new conditioner, Maui moisture bamboo fibers. I like it.




Hey if you annoyed with your tapered sides try out askproy on youtube. She has some good styles for tapered hair.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 2, 2018)

Because I always wash my hair in sections, I rarely get a chance to see what my  loose hair  looks like when it’s wet.  So yesterday, before I completely rinsed out the clay from my hair, I took down all 4 sections to see what a wash-n-go would potentially look like on my hair, and I got this!  I’ve never done a WNG before, and honestly I’m not sure where to start,  but I’m finally starting to think I can achieve that style!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 2, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Hey if you annoyed with your tapered sides try out askproy on youtube. She has some good styles for tapered hair.



Oh yeaahh. I do follow her on IG.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 2, 2018)

charmtreese said:


> Because I always wash my hair in sections, I rarely get a chance to see what my  loose hair  looks like when it’s wet.  So yesterday, before I completely rinsed out the clay from my hair, I took down all 4 sections to see what a wash-n-go would potentially look like on my hair, and I got this!  I’ve never done a WNG before, and honestly I’m not sure where to start,  but I’m finally starting to think I can achieve that style!
> View attachment 432489 View attachment 432491



What did you end up doing with your hair? It looks so good, I think you can try a wash n go.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 2, 2018)

I finally finished detangling yall! Double post in random thoughts thread. Im so relieved and happy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 2, 2018)

It's growing too!


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 3, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> What did you end up doing with your hair? It looks so good, I think you can try a wash n go.



Thank you!  My scared-butt went ahead and put my hair in twist.  I really need to get over my fear of WNG's.  My plan is to try this style when I have a few days out of work, to see how my hair responds.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 3, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I finally finished detangling yall! Double post in random thoughts thread. Im so relieved and happy.



Oh my goodness!! Your hair is so gorgeous!  Look at that density, length and moisture  I want to see more long-haired 4b/4c posts like this in this thread within the upcoming years


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 3, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Oh my goodness!! Your hair is so gorgeous!  Look at that density, length and moisture * I want to see more long-haired 4b/4c posts like this in this thread within the upcoming years*


Thank you! I'm excited for this growth I ve been getting.  It's a blessing. A the bold: Me too! C'mon yall!! Post y'alls hair!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 3, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I finally finished detangling yall! Double post in random thoughts thread. Im so relieved and happy.





I Am So Blessed said:


> It's growing too!


Well EXCUUSSEEE me, just going to post all that beautiful hair in here. Your routine is working, hair twin!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 3, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Well EXCUUSSEEE me, just going to post all that beautiful hair in here. Your routine is working, hair twin!


Thank you so much! Most of the pics are posted in Random thoughts thread lol. I post all over the place.


----------



## snoop (Jul 3, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> It's growing too!



It's so thick and shiny!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 3, 2018)

snoop said:


> It's so thick and shiny!


Thank you Snoop!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 5, 2018)

I think my hair is growing pretty fast from when I cut it off. The first pic is from 
May 31:






The second picture is from July 1 (forgot to take a picture at the end of June):






What y’all think?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 5, 2018)

@ItsMeLilLucky You are getting some good growth there, girl!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 5, 2018)

Half these conditioners I have been trying are just pure trash. They do nothing for my hair and don't make my hair feel any different at all. But I like that I've gotten to a point in my hair journey where I know what works and have been able to try things without going through a long drawn out trial and error. So now I can go back to my staples and think about other things I might want to try. 

On another note, a leave in spritz I made with water, glycerin and a tiny drop of argan oil has done wonders for single strand knots. I have a habit of playing with the hair right above my ear - the very edges of my hair. They are always always knotted on the ends but lately that part is smooth all the way down. I don't think I've ever run my fingers over this area and felt it smooth all the way to the end. I have been spritzing this area twice a day (something I used to do when I was a newbie to my hair journey) with my spray because the oil has sulphur and I worry about dryness. Those 2 things have been a miracle together. Originally I was only trying to duplicate the rosewater and glycerin spray I bought but what I made seems to be even better! So I'm happy there.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 5, 2018)

Took these twists down today and this is the first twistout that I haven't hated on my fine hair. Why do all undiluted products flake on me? And how can I stop this madness. Urrrghhh


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 5, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think my hair is growing pretty fast from when I cut it off. The first pic is from
> May 31:
> 
> 
> ...


"Roll that beautiful bean footage" LOL. Yes!! I'm excited for you. Wait, but your shaved head looks dam good!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 5, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> "*Roll that beautiful bean footage" *LOL. Yes!! I'm excited for you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 5, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Took these twists down today and this is the first twistout that I haven't hated on my fine hair. Why do all undiluted products flake on me? And how can I stop this madness. UrrrghhhView attachment 432624


 Sooky Sooky now!! This is so pretty!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 5, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


>


That's what my Grandmother says all the time...quoting commercials! That was my first thought when I saw your post . The excitment fit so well.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 5, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Sooky Sooky now!! This is so pretty!



Thank you! Due to product flakes, It's already gone to where all failed styles go...the puff. Or in my case, the banana clip. I need to rinse this hair out but I couldn't bring myself to destroy it tonight lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 5, 2018)

Just another up do aka "roll, tuck and pin" not freshly moisturized, but good enough until I re-moisturize.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 5, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Just another up do aka "roll, tuck and pin" not freshly moisturized, but good enough until I re-moisturize.


All that luscious hair


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 5, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> All that luscious hair



Thank you!! I'm still blown away by it. Prayers got answered!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 5, 2018)

Im praying for longer hair. I want butt length!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 6, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Took these twists down today and this is the first twistout that I haven't hated on my fine hair. Why do all undiluted products flake on me? And how can I stop this madness. UrrrghhhView attachment 432624


I love this! Did you do single twists or flat twists? How long did you have them in?

Twisted on wet, damp, or dry hair?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 6, 2018)

Dee-Licious said:


> I love this! Did you do single twists or flat twists? How long did you have them in?
> 
> Twisted on wet, damp, or dry hair?



Thank you! @Dee-Licious. I did about 30 or so single twists on freshly washed hair that was wet/damp. I left the twists in for 2 days.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 6, 2018)

Do you guys wear bangs with your natural hair. I wore some the other day and I loved it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 6, 2018)

@NowIAmNappy  Pretty and elegant. Looks so soft to the touch. The moisture is coming though the camera. Lush.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 6, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Do you guys wear bangs with your natural hair. I wore some the other day and I love it.


I've been wearing the folded under bangs. You put a pin in yours to hold them back and fluffed forward Right?  I gotta try that someday with an up do.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 6, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I've been wearing the folded under bangs. You put a pin in yours to hold them back and fluffed forward Right?  I gotta try that someday with an up do.


Yep you got it right, just a bobby to hold it back and fluffed. and I know you aint talking about lush hair with all that gorgeousness you just posted up thread <3. I'm about to steal one of your tuck and roll styles.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola Mamasitas!!! 

Ok so it's finally wash day. A long awaited wash day. 

My ride or die Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol AS USUAL. I mix mine with melted Shea butter, keratin protein, wheat protein and a little water. I'm mixing in the kitchen every wash day. I put kiddy Barrettes on my ends as you can see washing in twists. Look at my ends though, fresh. Last trim April 1st.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 7, 2018)

Right now I'm sitting with my heat cap on for an hour or later if I'm too lazy to take it off.

I been using this heat cap since 2008! It had not died on me yet LOL! Once I rinse this DC out i will take a pic of my wet fro. See y all in an hour.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 7, 2018)

I posted the above in Random thoughts and thought I should have posted it here instead.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 7, 2018)

My hair is the same as wearing a wool hat (in the Summer).


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Marking my spot since I'm transitioning from texlaxed to natural again. So far I am 7.5 months post my last texlaxer and have almost a year before I chop off the old texlaxed hair.


I almost forgot I posted in here. So now I'm 42 weeks post my last texlaxer and have 36 more to go to the big chop. I might do it sooner, but not sure yet. I will update if I do sooner.

I think I will be letting a stylist cut my hair down about 4 inches sometime this month and work on another 3 inches in the following 3 months. I should have all the texlaxed ends off in about 8 or 9 months. I'm too chicken to do a big chop right now.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 7, 2018)

I haven’t washed my hair in 3 wks. I’m just resetting with a quick wash in the shower with product if needed in a puff . I think today my hair smelled like mold??


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 7, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> I haven’t washed my hair in 3 wks. I’m just resetting with a quick wash in the shower with product if needed in a puff . I think today my hair smelled like mold??


Oh!! Whoa this is gorgeous.  First reaction to picminus the cup LOL. I have hair perfume for days when I haven t washed in weeks. It works so well too. It call hair scentz.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 7, 2018)

Rinsed the DC out finally.  First pic of completely wet hair, nothing special.  Put it back in twists. Mini length check of side hairs.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Rinsed the DC out finally.  First pic of completely wet hair, nothing special.  Put it back in twists. Mini length check of side hairs.


Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 7, 2018)

So how can I safely wear puffs without hurting my hair? My hair seems to like to be loose because when I wear puffs, buns (when my hair is longer) or anything where I have to pull my hair back I am rewarded with a broken nape and bald spot at the top of my head every single time it never fails. I've got a handle on how not to get a bald spot at the top but my hair on the sides and back? It does not like having anything on it. But my hair is long enough now for a decent puff and wearing it any other way looks weird. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 7, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Your hair is so pretty!


Thank you. Likewise! Funny, I was just staring at your pic a few minutes ago in the Sulphur Oil thread like .  And here you are telling me the same!

 I'm about to get down with this sulphur oil tonight!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 8, 2018)

I washed and deep conditioned today. It's protein week and they are always the best. My hair is always on point during protein weeks. I think I might look for  a conditioner with maybe some silk protein in it but with moisture ingredients higher on the list for my moisture weeks.

Anyway I was so lazy. I used Njoy's detox, then shampoo then Joico moisture recovery balm. I didn't use my reconstructor this time and I was supposed to do a gloss but maybe in 2 weeks. I have my hair in bantu knots now airdrying and it looks like it will come out ok. But my sides are in the awkward stage. Long enough to easily twist now but still weird looking with the rest of the style. I'm gonna do some housework and think about how I'll blend the sides with the rest. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder @LdyKamz, I actually do need a reconstructor treatment right about now. So this weekend I have to add that in. .

I have Keracare 5 in 1 that I will be using as my reconstructor of choice.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 8, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> So how can I safely wear puffs without hurting my hair? My hair seems to like to be loose because when I wear puffs, buns (when my hair is longer) or anything where I have to pull my hair back I am rewarded with a broken nape and bald spot at the top of my head every single time it never fails. I've got a handle on how not to get a bald spot at the top but my hair on the sides and back? It does not like having anything on it. But my hair is long enough now for a decent puff and wearing it any other way looks weird. I have no idea what to do.


Stay moisturized and secure the puff as loosely and taunt at the same time. Move the bun in different positions on your crown, Ive become so partial to the side puff myself


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 9, 2018)

@MizzBFly ohhh cute. My hair is too short for a side puff. With my length it would just look lopsided lol but I'm going to keep this is mind for when my hair gets longer.


----------



## snoop (Jul 9, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hola Mamasitas!!!
> 
> Ok so it's finally wash day. A long awaited wash day.
> 
> My ride or die Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol AS USUAL. I mix mine with melted Shea butter, keratin protein, wheat protein and a little water. I'm mixing in the kitchen every wash day. I put kiddy Barrettes on my ends as you can see washing in twists. Look at my ends though, fresh. Last trim April 1st.



Those twists,  though.   That is a whole lot of hair.   I'd be wearing it like that all the time and no one would be able to tell me nuthin'.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 9, 2018)

snoop said:


> Those twists,  though.   That is a whole lot of hair.   I'd be wearing it like that all the time and no one would be able to tell me nuthin'.


Thank you!! And believe me I want to wear my hair like this and other ways, but unfortunately I cant go to work like that.  I'm at work more than I'm home. And you know I have to turn this back around and say that your hair is an inspiration. And your weight is right lol! You got body and hair. I gotta get there.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 10, 2018)

Pull back out my APB hurry up and grow oil instead if purchasing the njoy. Using it on my nape and a spot on the right side of my edges.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Jul 11, 2018)

I can confirm the Adwoa Beauty deep conditioner lives up to its hype and works wonderfully on 4c hair.

And I put it through a true test...a sew in take down with dry, tangled hair.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 11, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Just another up do aka "roll, tuck and pin" not freshly moisturized, but good enough until I re-moisturize.


I made this video in honor of your Roll and Tuck style


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 11, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I made this video in honor of your Roll and Tuck style


Wow excellent! ITS PRETTY and stylish. If I saw you in public I would have to stop you and compliment!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 11, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Wow excellent! ITS PRETTY and stylish. If I saw you in public I would have to stop you and compliment!


Thanks!! Some lady follow me around in the gym yesterday asking if that was all my hair and who styled it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 11, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Thanks!! Some lady follow me around in the gym yesterday asking if that was all my hair and who styled it.


Nice! I love that kind of stalking lol. Our just be looking fansy effortlessly.


----------



## Wanderland (Jul 11, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Thanks!! Some lady follow me around in the gym yesterday asking if that was all my hair and who styled it.


I saw your video on ig this AM.  Very nice style. Very nice video/tutorial.


----------



## snoop (Jul 11, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Thanks!! Some lady follow me around in the gym yesterday asking if that was all my hair and who styled it.



It's beautifully done!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 11, 2018)

janaq2003 said:


> I wanna know why I cant do flat twists that dont end up a tangled mess when I take them down???? My hair is 4b/4c and is beast


I had exactly the same problem this week!  I was so mad that I was ready to relax or shave my head. It was AWFUL!  I don’t know why it was such a mess.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 11, 2018)

Another length check becuase.....well I'm obsessed and cannot believe this hair is really mine. Please don't judge me.

It looks as if I'm two inches away from hip? Hummm....*scratches chin* nope it's not.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jul 12, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Another length check becuase.....well *I'm obsessed and cannot believe this hair is really mine. Please don't judge me*.
> 
> It looks as if I'm two inches away from hip? Hummm....*scratches chin* nope it's not.




I love hearing this. Congrats on making it hip length. Yes, I'm claiming it for you.. LOL


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 12, 2018)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> I love hearing this. Congrats on making it hip length. Yes, I'm claiming it for you.. LOL


Thank you! And I'm not there yet I still have a couple more inches to go. But I'm in agreeance with you for the future as though It already is. If that makes sense. 

I was telling the person that took the pic for me "I need you to take this pic because without pics i dont feel like i have long hair". It's because I never wear it or show it. I will wear it out in the fall for the first time really since being natural. 37 months post relaxer now.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 12, 2018)

This is my sister @Afrolinda:







We both have type 4 hair, whereas our other two sisters have type 3 hair. She recently wore her hair like this to my birthday and it really inspired me. So I tried straightening my hair again, was just playing in the bathroom really (pardon my face, I slept with my make up on ):






Feel like I'm at a wits end with my hair and don't know where to take it from here. Have been plagued with dandruff for aeons, dryness has set in and so has my laziness. Guess I'll just have to be patient, like my sister advised me. She's planning on growing her hair out again, she will do so through protective styling. I'd like to grow my hair out too, but...just thinking about all the work it will take makes me cringe. Not to mention that my professional situation is so volatile, that my energy is constantly diverted to that area of my life, instead of more fun aspects of it. Vent over.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 12, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> This is my sister @Afrolinda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all are so pretty! How about this:  when you wash your hair and while still wet, Bantu knot it in 8 sections four on each side. The next day straightan each neat pre-separated section. Th hair will already be stretched, separated, moisturized and ready to go at it. This is what I plant to do in the fall.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 12, 2018)

My sides are so full now I can almost put the twists in bantu knots. I am so happy. I'm getting the urge to blow dry though. So next wash day I'll just do a perm rod set with the second size up. When I do that I get a pretty good stretch. Hopefully that will quench my thirst for blow dried hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 13, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> My sides are so full now I can almost put the twists in bantu knots. I am so happy. I'm getting the urge to blow dry though. So next wash day I'll just do a perm rod set with the second size up. When I do that I get a pretty good stretch. Hopefully that will quench my thirst for blow dried hair.



Yay for sides you can style. I can't wait lol.


----------



## SAPNK (Jul 15, 2018)

My hair is mostly 10 inches now. 11 or 12 in some places, so I'm happy about that. I noticed I've only worn my hair out a few times all year. Haven't been liking the way it looks in twist/ braid outs lately, but I'm not too worried about it atm. 
People at work think I change my hair a lot. I wear different crochet styles, twists, braids, and buns, so maybe they're right, lol.

My ends seem off. They always feel super dry and rough. With a lot ssk. I'm not emotionally ready to trim, . But I'll be trying some things to tackle the problem and see if they improve.

As for preventing matting/ shrinkage at my roots, I've been using rubber bands at the base of my braids/ twists,  when stretching wet hair, which I think helps a lot.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 16, 2018)

@oneastrocurlie you'll be there before you know it! 

I wouldn't be surprised of all you ladies in here with twa's pass me. My hair grows so slowly it seems but scalp massages are keeping me motivated.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2018)

New twa head right here . I just cut off pretty much all my hair yesterday and have to go to a stylist to even it up for me. It looks awful right now. I'm wearing wigs over braided hair until it grows out long enough to bun again.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 18, 2018)

So this past weekend at my convention I got to wear my roll and tuck updo with some African jewelry, everyone absolutely loved it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 18, 2018)

Cowashed today and while in the shower I tried to put my hair in my 2 braids again. I'm getting there slowly but surely. I'm contemplating cutting the top of my hair a little bit shorter when I do my next trim. Only to even things out because the front and top of my hair has grown out quite a bit which make my sides look shorter. If I cut back just a little at the top I believe my perm rod sets and bantu knot outs will look better the way they used to. I'm still thinking about it though


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 18, 2018)

I came to a decision just now. I'm here looking up salons trying once again to find a stylist that I will be able to trust, that will listen, won't chop off my hair and also make sure it stays healthy. The last good stylist I had was back in 2013 maybe and she closed her salon and moved away. Before that I think the last good stylist my mother took me to was when I was maybe 14 years old. Sitting here looking for a stylist I have decided I am never going to a salon again. I've said this before but I mean it. A couple years back when I made this same claim I bought all high end/salon products, quality styling tools and I set out to do my own thing. I made good progress but then I got lazy and progress slowed and then a set back happened, then more progress, then another setback. It went like that until I decided to go get a haircut around Easter. And now after that disaster I am re committing to making sure I keep my hair healthy and it grows out right this time. I don't know how I'm going to do it but I just know I cannot rely on anyone else when it comes to my hair anymore and if I just apply everything I know and stay consistent and take my time and be patient I will get there. Sorry for my mini rant but something in my head just clicked. It was like deja vu you know. I'm sitting here like _you've been here before and where has it gotten you? _Never again.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> So this past weekend at my convention I got to wear my roll and tuck updo with some African jewelry, everyone absolutely loved it.


How beautiful are you!!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 20, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> How beautiful are you!!!


Thanks love


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 21, 2018)

Beautiful hair ladies so full and soft


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 21, 2018)

I am going to attempt to duplicate shea moisture's curl and style milk. I love this product but if I can make much more for what maybe 2 bottles would cost me then why not? I'm going to use a cheapie conditioner (either Aussie Moist or Suave Naturals), glycerin, hydrolyzed silk protein, argan oil, coconut oil and a little bit of shea butter. All products that my hair likes. Now I have no idea how much of each I need to use. Guess I'm gonna play around with it until I get it right.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 24, 2018)

My hair looks and feels so full, soft and fluffy. I've been using my water and glycerin spray nightly even though it's been humid as heck. My hair really loves glycerin and doesn't exactly frizz in humid weather when I use it. It's more like it wilts lol But it doesn't look bad so I'm just going with it. I've been liking the way my hair looks this week.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 25, 2018)

I’m gonna be a lazy natural this time. No elaborate styles that take hours of my life unless someone else does it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 25, 2018)

Using APB hurry up and grow oil seems to be helping out in my nape area.

I'm thinking of washing more frequently while it's still warm. Maybe every 4 days or so. Now that detangling isn't a nightmare like the first time I tried growing my hair out wash day doesn't feel like a chore anymore.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 25, 2018)

@oneastrocurlie I might look into that oil when I'm done with this one but then again why fix it if it ain't broke, right? My nape area has always been a struggle and it seems to be thriving this time around. Last night I was twisting the sides of my hair just because I didn't want it to look so flat. When I got to the nape I was like yooo I can twist the hair right in the center in the nape too??? Yeah? It's just that my hair is very fine in that spot so it always looks sparse but when I was stretching the hair out I was like no wait a minute I got some growth there!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 25, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> @oneastrocurlie I might look into that oil when I'm done with this one but then again why fix it if it ain't broke, right? My nape area has always been a struggle and it seems to be thriving this time around. Last night I was twisting the sides of my hair just because I didn't want it to look so flat. When I got to the nape I was like yooo I can twist the hair right in the center in the nape too??? Yeah? It's just that my hair is very fine in that spot so it always looks sparse but when I was stretching the hair out I was like no wait a minute I got some growth there!



Yeah if what you have works I'd skip it. I almost got the njoy oil and was thinking I should see what I have in this stash first. My nape has been annoying since my relaxed days. Keeping it moisturized and using the oil seems to be working well *crosses fingers*


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 25, 2018)

Mini progess pic. Left is end of April when I got my hair cut. Right is this morning.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 26, 2018)

@oneastrocurlie looking good!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 26, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> @oneastrocurlie looking good!



Thank ya!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 30, 2018)

Hey ladies, its been a little while, ever since I've updated my iphone I cant post pics directly from my phone anymore. I wanted to post a bunch of pics from Curlfest but cant . Anyways. If you care to see them check out my IG. https://www.instagram.com/nowiamnappy/?hl=en
I also just tried a new product that is now permanently in my hair regimen. I thought I was done with new products for a while but nope. Check out my tutorial for the results.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 2, 2018)

^^^You went to CurlFest? Too awesome! What is the vibe like?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 3, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> ^^^You went to CurlFest? Too awesome! What is the vibe like?



The vibe was amazing there's so much to do and see. They have a stage and there was literally a soca fete going on and people were dancing, taking pics and video. So you can get as hype as you want or you can chill in the grass and lounge around. There's hair vendors, food and shopping, and it feels like you're at home because everyone there is natural and really chill, I didnt see any fights break out. The only thing I didnt care for is that to me it's too big of an event, like 30K so the lines were crazy if you wanted to try out a product. My friends and I just brought blankets, booze and food and chilled and danced so we had a good time. I stalked a bunch of naturals and was able to photograph and exchange contact information with them. I would definitely go again next year.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 3, 2018)

So I can't remember does sulfur turn your hair a different color? My hair looks darker than it has been to me but everyone keeps telling me it looks sort of brownish red. I don't see that at all but like 4 different people have told me. My hair is still doing well though. Soft and growing out a lot. I haven't made my curl and style milk dup yet but hopefully I get time to do it soon. I'm excited.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 5, 2018)

Sephora sells Moroccanoil products. I wants to try their intense moisture mask. I've only ever used the oil and I like it and it smells good so hopefully the conditioner isn't a disappointment.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2018)

Finally cut off all the demi permanent damaged hair and starting all over again:


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Finally cut off all the demi permanent damaged hair and starting all over again:




Gorgeous!!!  I love your HAIR!!!!  Look at your curls!!

That second pic is everything, Aggie!  Love it!  I didn't know you cut your hair recently....  Good look.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I love your HAIR!!!!  Look at your curls!!
> 
> That second pic is everything, Aggie!  Love it!  I didn't know you cut your hair recently....  Good look.


@ThatJerseyGirl,

Thanks honey . It was needed because of all the damage I had from demi permanents. I will be sticking with henna from now on since it's the only coloring system that works for me .


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 7, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Finally cut off all the demi permanent damaged hair and starting all over again:


I love it, your curls are poppin


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 7, 2018)

I did my wash and go different yesterday. Not a new technique, just new to me. After rinsing my DC, while my hair was still soaking wet, I applied a bunch of conditioner (not the one I dc'ed with) and worked it through my hair. I rinsed a little out then scrunched what was left into my hair. Then I scrunched in some gel. Diffused a little and done.

I like the results. My hair is defined and not a frizzy poof ball.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 7, 2018)

I posted a sleek bun pic on IG and a few followers requested a video, so I made a video. I was really surprised at how hydrating the Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Gello made my hair. Are yall still using eco styler gel or do you have any other recommendations?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 7, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I posted a sleek bun pic on IG and a few followers requested a video, so I made a video. I was really surprised at how hydrating the Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Gello made my hair. Are yall still using eco styler gel or do you have any other recommendations?



I like renpure curling jelly. I want to try UFD curl magic.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2018)

My hair is progressing nicely. I've accepted that I won't ever have super thick hair. My fine strands are just fine though. I'll trim sometime this month. 

No more letting my hair shrink completely...it took almost 2 weeks to get the tangles out. I'm wearing my hair straight right now. Hell, probably forever. I'm just relaxer free...


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 9, 2018)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I like renpure curling jelly. I want to try UFD curl magic.


does Renpure provide a strong hold?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 9, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> does Renpure provide a strong hold?



Yup it does. Gives a nice gel cast. Try looking for it at a Marshall's or TJ Maxx.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 10, 2018)

I will incorporate some Marley hair In my style for tomorrow, just because.


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 10, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I will incorporate some Marley hair In my style for tomorrow, just because.



Thank you again for providing me your hair regimen .  My hair feels so much healthier and I absolutely love the curl juice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 10, 2018)

natural2008 said:


> Thank you again for providing me your hair regimen .  My hair feels so much healthier and I absolutely love the curl juice.


YAY! You're welcome.  I will never stop using the juice,  It's a permanent staple.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> YAY! You're welcome.  I will never stop using the juice,  It's a permanent staple.


What is this curl juice you speak of @I Am So Blessed ? I may need that in my life .


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I posted a sleek bun pic on IG and a few followers requested a video, so I made a video. I was really surprised at how hydrating the Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Gello made my hair. Are yall still using eco styler gel or do you have any other recommendations?


I love your hair @NowIAmNappy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 10, 2018)

Aggie said:


> What is this curl juice you speak of @I Am So Blessed ? I may need that in my life .


Hi!!

It's curl activator used with Jheri Curls for moisture. Its generally a glycerin based moisturizer Aka "Soul Glo" from Coming to America.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hi!!
> 
> It's curl activator used with Jheri Curls for moisture. Its generally a glycerin based moisturizer Aka "Soul Glo" from Coming to America.


Okay @I Am So Blessed. Which brand though?


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 11, 2018)

This is my 12th year as a natchal, you would think I'd be well versed in the basics, but nooooo. Take trimming your hair regularly for instance: I've neglected it so much in the past, afraid of losing too much length. Did it about two weeks ago and detangling was such a breeze today. Definitely need to do this more often.


----------



## snoop (Aug 11, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> This is my 12th year as a natchal, you would think I'd be well versed in the basics, but nooooo. Take trimming your hair regularly for instance: I've neglected it so much in the past, afraid of losing too much length. Did it about two weeks ago and detangling was such a breeze today. Definitely need to do this more often.



Happy 12 years!  
Sometimes we resist and as a result it takes us a bit longer to get there, but we get there eventually.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I love your hair @NowIAmNappy.


Thanks hun <3


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 13, 2018)

I've slacked off using the oil because I'm lazy and my hair was starting to smell. I'm only cowashing 1x midweek so I have to really get some hair perfume if I'm going to use this oil daily. I just bought some new vitamins because I'm out. I notice that my edges are completely filled in and back but the rest of my hair seems to have slowed down in growth. Or maybe it's just that growth is more noticeable when your hair is super short and once it gets longer you can't really tell when you are gaining length. Anyway, I will be straightening next month and doing a trim and length check.


----------



## snoop (Aug 15, 2018)

I also posted in the Hip Tbl & Beyond Challenge:  Last week, I used the African Threading method to stretch my hair.  The humidity wasn't very kind to me, but it was nice to admire my length, if only for a few hours.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 16, 2018)

@snoop - your hair looks good and healthy.  you threaded the HELL out of your hair and it came out nice.  I wish I could do this....

I usually just braid my hair in large plats tightly, but without a lot of tension to my scalp, if that makes sense.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Aug 16, 2018)

Dee-Licious said:


> I ordered some of the extra wide curlformers knockoffs from eBay. I have some of the originals, but need more for a full set for a quick stretch for a weeknight wash. My hair does much better stretches, but I have been not using heat as much because I’ve been wanting to wash it more. I have tons of the skinnier curlformers originals and knockoffs, but they didn’t do the stretch for the next style how I wanted a few weeks back when I tried; it could have been because my hair wasn’t fully detangled.
> 
> The curlformers will be good for a weeknight wash, and for my full wash sessions I can rollerset with my hourglass/tension rollers.


I never updated. The curlformer knockoffs from Ebay were NOT  the EXTRA wide - the magenta and yellow sized ones. I still need some. I've been using curlformers to stretch and the pink/orange ones do the job but give too much curl.


----------



## snoop (Aug 16, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @snoop - your hair looks good and healthy.  you threaded the HELL out of your hair and it came out nice.  I wish I could do this....
> 
> I usually just braid my hair in large plats tightly, but without a lot of tension to my scalp, if that makes sense.



I end up threading once a year colour no real reason.  Usually if I want a good stretch I'll braid, too -- under running water.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 16, 2018)

snoop said:


> I end up threading once a year colour no real reason.  Usually if I want a good stretch I'll braid, too -- under running water.




I have a spool of weaving thread.  Can I use that to thread? I'm going to have to give it a shot and check out some videos on how to do it.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 17, 2018)

Two nights ago, I oiled and massaged my scalp with my sulfur oil and applied water and Shea butter to my hair before putting back up.


----------



## snoop (Aug 17, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I have a spool of weaving thread.  Can I use that to thread? I'm going to have to give it a shot and check out some videos on how to do it.



Wow! My auto correct is horrible!   I used weave thread, except I doubled it a few times to make it thicker and easier to work with.


----------



## snoop (Aug 17, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> View attachment 434141
> View attachment 434143 Two nights ago, I oiled and massaged my scalp with my sulfur oil and applied water and Shea butter to my hair before putting back up.



Your hair looks super hydrated.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 17, 2018)

snoop said:


> Your hair looks super hydrated.



Thank you! You can see why I'm gonna try and go a few more days without washing it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 17, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Okay @I Am So Blessed. Which brand though?


There are so many, but the ones I used and LIKED were;

Care Free Curl spray
Care Free Curl Activator Gold
S Curl spray
Rite On (Discontinued)
BRX African Braid Spray (love it and still use it)
Hawaii Silky (I hear it's good and ole-school) 
There are many more.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> There are so many, but the ones I used and LIKED were;
> 
> Care Free Curl spray
> Care Free Curl Activator Gold
> ...



Thanks @I Am So Blessed.  Because of you lady, I ordered me some Care Free Curl Gold Curl Activator (I can't find this one here on the ground) and Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol from Pharmapacks.com earlier today. I do want to try them since they are pretty inexpensive and I am moving in that direction hair products wise.

I already had Blue Magic Grease so I'm good with that one. I am so over the expensive online products that didn't do anything dramatically different than the cheaper ones.

Also I tried that Care Free Curl Spray (this one I can find on the ground thankfully) on my hair today and mannnnnn, the shine it left in it's wake was awesome. Plus my hair was really soft, hours and hours later. This one stays in my stash for as long as I can find it.

All I can say missy is thank you for pushing this as hard as you did .


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> View attachment 434141
> View attachment 434143 Two nights ago, I oiled and massaged my scalp with my sulfur oil and applied water and Shea butter to my hair before putting back up.


You and your hair are so adorable @GGsKin. I  it.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you @Aggie. Your new cut is hot! I love it. You still out here looking fabulous.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> Thank you @Aggie. Your new cut is hot! I love it. You still out here looking fabulous.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 19, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Thanks @I Am So Blessed.  Because of you lady, I ordered me some Care Free Curl Gold Curl Activator (I can't find this one here on the ground) and Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol from Pharmapacks.com earlier today. I do want to try them since they are pretty inexpensive and I am moving in that direction hair products wise.
> 
> I already had Blue Magic Grease so I'm good with that one. I am so over the expensive online products that didn't do anything dramatically different than the cheaper ones.
> 
> ...


Aww! you're welcome. I'm glad to hear that you're also loving "the juice" I hope that you love the CFCG as much as I do. I really really love that product (to the core). I use that first and seal with BM. That combo is awesome.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Aww! you're welcome. I'm glad to hear that you're also loving "the juice" I hope that you love the CFCG as much as I do. I really really love that product (to the core). I use that first and seal with BM. That combo is awesome.


Truthfully, the CFCG works a ton better on my hair than the Luster's SCurl brand. I really like it a lot.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 22, 2018)

I've stopped applying oil to my nape area. I'm just curious of how it does without out. Also stopped wearing anything on my head to bed and just sleeping on a silk pillowcase. 

Still 2 whole months to go before my color appointment. This is what I get for finding a great salon. It stays booked.


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 26, 2018)

So yesterday, I made a prepoo with avocado, honey, olive oil, and coconut oil. My hair felt soft as soon as I applied it. No knots or tangles. Even after washing and conditioning, it was incredibly soft. I think that's the nicest my hair has ever felt.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2018)

Today I detangled and prepooed with some CFCG Hair and Scalp Spray with my diy Shea Butter blend, left on for about half an hour. I detoxed my scalp and hair with Nairobi Detoxing shampoo, followed by Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo and my last poo was with Follicle Care Phytofollic Moisture shampoo.

Currently sitting with a mixture of Dominican Magic Nourishing Deep Conditioner, APB UCS, Follicle Care Cayena Wood Strengthening Conditioner and a TBS of diy Shea Butter blend. I will keep this on for about 45 minutes then wash it out.

I will be using SheScentIt Papaya Daily Moisture Leave-in Conditioner combined with and QB OHHB. Before Bed I will use some CFCG Curl Activator sealed with the original Blue Magic Grease. My hair is going to be lit with moisture after this treatment.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 28, 2018)

I haven't washed my hair in a week and you can tell. It is filthy with product and it looks and feels dry even. This is when I can the reaction my hair has when it is thrown off its routine. I was thinking of washing tonight but I think I will wait until tomorrow since tomorrow would be cowash day anyway. I'll be doing a full wash day though since I skipped it on Sunday.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 31, 2018)

Straightening my hair this weekend. I hope it's not a waste.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 1, 2018)

Close up of my tiny reverted curls
My hair is blown out, but reversion...


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 4, 2018)

So my hair came out great! I straightened it on Saturday and it is still straight. My edges have reverted a lot because it's been so hot the past couple days. Thing is I feel so plain and regular with straight hair so I'm washing tonight and putting my bantu knots back in. I don't feel like it was a waste because I did what I wanted and wore it straight for my birthday and at least I got to trim so that was also a plus. 

My next goal in growing my hair out and treating it nicely is always looking put together. I'm tired of feeling like because I'm natural I'll have at least 1  bad hair day a week. This is mainly my fault because of laziness. But no more. My plan is to always have my hair on point.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 5, 2018)

I didnt know where to leave this but I've always had thinning/ shedding hair in my crown so I wanted to share my story and some recipes as well- check the description box.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 6, 2018)

Apply products while my hair is soaking wet really helps define my wash and gos. If I can get my sides to cooperate I'd be more satisfied. NYC Curls has been the best.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 7, 2018)

Got some hair perfume so now I can start applying the oil again everyday without worrying about my hair stinking. I don't want to have to wet my hair every other day just because I want to get rid of the smell. And this stuff smells yummy. It's called Black Opium hair mist by Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## SAPNK (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## SAPNK (Sep 14, 2018)

^I'll include the girls names and info after work.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 14, 2018)

I hate my sides. Tis is all.


----------



## SAPNK (Sep 14, 2018)

Pic 1: Lenora- https://bglh-marketplace.com/2014/04/lenora-4bc-natural-hair-style-icon/
Pic 2: Not sure who she is  https://www.instagram.com/tadiwanashetks/
Pic 3: Frobunni- http://www.frobunni.com/p/my-natural-hair-regimen_12.html Her regimen is on her site
Pic 4: The IG page seems more personal, not really natural hair related, so I'm not gonna link it.
Pic 5: Hadassah- https://bglh-marketplace.com/2015/01/hadassah-from-nigeria4c-natural-hair-style-icon/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Bglhonlinecom+(bglhonline.com)


----------



## janaq2003 (Sep 14, 2018)

My hair doesnt seem to be growing. .. I know im a slow grower but... good grief


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 16, 2018)

I've outgrown my semi-long hair (pun not intended). I'm seriously considering this look:


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 16, 2018)

janaq2003 said:


> My hair doesnt seem to be growing. .. I know im a slow grower but... good grief


This is how I feel. My friend just cut her hair and I'm almost certain her hair will be back to SL before I get out of this phase. I'm trying to be grateful and just love my hair where it is and be nice to it but some days man...


----------



## SAPNK (Sep 16, 2018)

janaq2003 said:


> My hair doesnt seem to be growing. .. I know im a slow grower but... good grief





LdyKamz said:


> This is how I feel. My friend just cut her hair and I'm almost certain her hair will be back to SL before I get out of this phase. I'm trying to be grateful and just love my hair where it is and be nice to it but some days man...



Do you mean slow growth or breakage?


----------



## janaq2003 (Sep 16, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Do you mean slow growth or breakage?


Could be a combo.. i know i am def a slow grower due to anemia


----------



## FadingDelilah (Sep 16, 2018)

Okay so I just watched a video that I think might change the game for me. It's called Moisturizing Technique for Extremely DRY Natural Hair by Carefree Akua. Her hair always has a beautiful sheen. Basically, in the video, she says that she moisturizes with a _minimal _amount of water (from a water-based leave-in) on_ 95%_ _dry _hair, followed by a butter, and that gives her lasting moisture and softness. But when she adds a lot of water from her leave in or moisturizes on wet hair, her hair responds by becoming dry again right away. I noticed that my hair does that too. It will feel alright when its wet, but feel crispy and look dull once it dries, and it only gets worse the more moisturizer I add_. _

The only thing that has ever worked differently for me is my glycerin spray, but glycerin doesn't work with blow drying for me (makes my hair feel horrible), so I have to start trying other moisturizers with my new regimen. 

I think that what I'll do is detangle on wet/damp hair like I find works best for me, then wait until my hair is dry or virtually dry to apply my leave-in and butter. That way I'm not detangling dry hair with a comb. Any further detangling needed until my next wash day will be done with my fingers only. I'll basically be following her technique, just detangling at a different step.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Okay so I just watched a video that I think might change the game for me. It's called Moisturizing Technique for Extremely DRY Natural Hair by Carefree Akua. Her hair always has a beautiful sheen. Basically, in the video, she says that she moisturizes with a _minimal _amount of water (from a water-based leave-in) on_ 95%_ _dry _hair, followed by a butter, and that gives her lasting moisture and softness. But when she adds a lot of water from her leave in or moisturizes on wet hair, her hair responds by becoming dry again right away. I noticed that my hair does that too. It will feel alright when its wet, but feel crispy and look dull once it dries, and it only gets worse the more moisturizer I add_. _
> 
> The only thing that has ever worked differently for me is my glycerin spray, but glycerin doesn't work with blow drying for me (makes my hair feel horrible), so I have to start trying other moisturizers with my new regimen.
> 
> I think that what I'll do is detangle on wet/damp hair like I find works best for me, then wait until my hair is dry or virtually dry to apply my leave-in and butter. That way I'm not detangling dry hair with a comb. Any further detangling needed until my next wash day will be done with my fingers only. I'll basically be following her technique, just detangling at a different step.


My hair is the same way. Please let me know how it goes.

What leave-in and butter are you using?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2018)

janaq2003 said:


> My hair doesnt seem to be growing. .. I know im a slow grower but... good grief


 I feel you.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Sep 17, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> I have to look for new products at the store. Its my first time veering away from the products I've been using. Wish me luck, lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 17, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> I've outgrown my semi-long hair (pun not intended). I'm seriously considering this look:
> 
> View attachment 435435 View attachment 435437 View attachment 435439 View attachment 435441 View attachment 435443



I love the shape of her hair


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 18, 2018)

I needed to do a quick protective style since I've been wearing my hair out too often so I put it in a puff and twisted it up.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I needed to do a quick protective style since I've been wearing my hair out too often so I put it in a puff and twisted it up.


Really cute. Are you using anything to slick down your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I needed to do a quick protective style since I've been wearing my hair out too often so I put it in a puff and twisted it up.


What are you using to hold your puff/bun.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 18, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Do you mean slow growth or breakage?


For me I think it could be both. I'm a slow grower but when I cut I can definitely see the hair grow back to where it was. It's slow going but once it gets to a certain length I can't tell what's going on. Breakage would make sense but my hair is healthy and not much comes out when I wash, styleor touch my hair. But I'm gonna make this time...I hope.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 19, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Really cute. Are you using anything to slick down your hair?


I used Scurl and shea butter and put a scarf around the front part while I got ready in the morning but that's it. I used scurl and a leave in, sealed with castor oil on the twists.


faithVA said:


> What are you using to hold your puff/bun.



Its an old pony tail holder. Its just really stretched out, I put it around my head and push back to wear I want it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I used Scurl and shea butter and put a scarf around the front part while I got ready in the morning but that's it. I used scurl and a leave in, sealed with castor oil on the twists.
> 
> 
> Its an old pony tail holder. Its just really stretched out, I put it around my head and push back to wear I want it.


Thank you. I'm still trying to find a combo that doesn't make my hair super frizzy and smooths out some.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 21, 2018)

I trimmed one and a half inches last night. It hurt a little. My hair feels great!


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 22, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I trimmed one and a half inches last night. It hurt a little. My hair feels great!



How do you self trim?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> I've outgrown my semi-long hair (pun not intended). I'm seriously considering this look:
> 
> View attachment 435435 View attachment 435437 View attachment 435439 View attachment 435441 View attachment 435443


That's a very cute look. I think I would rock that one too if I was ready for long-term short hair. I suppose I can do it now though since my hair is short enough for it. Make sure you really are ready for it @Maracujá or wear a short cut wig first just to see if you are ready for it now.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I needed to do a quick protective style since I've been wearing my hair out too often so I put it in a puff and twisted it up.


Wow...So pretty. I love it @NowIAmNappy


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 23, 2018)

Aggie said:


> That's a very cute look. I think I would rock that one too if I was ready for *long-term short hair.* I suppose I can do it now though since my hair is short enough for it. *Make sure you really are ready for it* @Maracujá or wear a short cut wig first just to see if you are ready for it now.



Thank you @Aggie Quite honestly, I am aiming for long term short hair, for my entire 30s. Would like to then rock locs from 40-50s (my hair plans are better strategized than my financial life). Someone here once said that if Black women paid as much attention to their body, as they do their hair, we wouldn't have the Black obesity epidemic within our communities. 

Have rocked long hair now for over a decade, I feel like I've seen and done all I could do with it and am ready to move on. Been thinking about it for 5 years now, because the time I used to allocate to hair care, will be better spent in working out (swimming, walking, running, biking) and honing my crafts. 

Am I ready for it? Somewhat. But given the cruel world in which we live, I'm bracing myself for the comments that will ensue. @Southernbella. spoke about this once and said that one really does need to grow thick skin. My own mom has already said that it will make me look ugly. Yes, she literally used that particular word. 

Any pointers you'd care to share? How'd you take the leap? And what has been your experience so far?


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 23, 2018)

Just on time: 


The concept she introduces here, is what I've been pondering for the past few years.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 23, 2018)

natural2008 said:


> How do you self trim?


I slip my hair into 8 sections and cut each  one the same. It's turns out good each time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 23, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Just on time:
> 
> 
> The concept she introduces here, is what I've been pondering for the past few years.


She reminds me of a member here. I can't remember whom.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you @Aggie Quite honestly, I am aiming for long term short hair, for my entire 30s. Would like to then rock locs from 40-50s (my hair plans are better strategized than my financial life). Someone here once said that if Black women paid as much attention to their body, as they do their hair, we wouldn't have the Black obesity epidemic within our communities.
> 
> Have rocked long hair now for over a decade, I feel like I've seen and done all I could do with it and am ready to move on. Been thinking about it for 5 years now, because the time I used to allocate to hair care, will be better spent in working out (swimming, walking, running, biking) and honing my crafts.
> 
> ...


Well said and well thought out @Maracujá. I personally actually bought some short styled wigs to start getting used to the idea that short hair can look really great on me if the style is right and manageable. I am wearing one that I like a lot right now actually and probably will try my best to achieve as close to this look as I possibly can with my own hair.



Honestly, the videos on YT on this wig do NOT do it justice. A little water sprayed on it with some CFCG Hair Spray is all this wig needs to look awesome. I did use some Weave Aide Wig foaming mousse and the curls hold still for days.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Sep 23, 2018)

@Maracujá

I thought a while back you said you were inspired by your relatives long hair? Are you sure you won't miss doing the styles that you can only do with longer hair? Are you sure you won't see some long pretty hair pics a few weeks after you've cut all of yours off and suddenly want that? If you're tired of long hair because you're bored, how would cutting your hair very short so that you have even less styling options be fulfilling for you long term?

I cut my hair all off and now I regret it. You can't just snap your fingers and have it all back if you get tired of it or if you don't like it. You might find that you _yourself _think its doesn't suit you, or that after a fairly short while, you'll be completely over that look.

Oh, and please also consider that short hair is not necessarily less work! Detangling takes just as long for me and nightly maintenance takes _longer _when it comes to twistouts/braid outs (smaller sections needed). And if I don't retwist every night, my second day hair looks horrible and gets tangled from my ends being directly against the pillow on all sides. There's no "put it in a pineapple/a few big twists and keep it moving" like with longer hair. 

I think short hair is something you should only commit to if you go into it not expecting to be faced with less work, and if you truly love the look/styling options that come with having short hair enough that you wouldn't tire of not having long hair for a good long while. But good luck on whatever you choose in the end.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 24, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I slip my hair into 8 sections and cut each  one the same. It's turns out good each time.



Thank you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 24, 2018)

natural2008 said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 24, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> @Maracujá
> 
> I thought a while back you said you were inspired by your relatives long hair? Are you sure you won't miss doing the styles that you can only do with longer hair? Are you sure you won't see some long pretty hair pics a few weeks after you've cut all of yours off and suddenly want that? If you're tired of long hair because you're bored, how would cutting your hair very short so that you have even less styling options be fulfilling for you long term?
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 24, 2018)

Praying that my hair continues to thrive after my color...and abuse from working so much. I haven't washed my hair since Tuesday. That may not seem that long, but I usually wash every 3 days while it's hot.


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 25, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *Well said and well thought out *@Maracujá. I personally actually bought some short styled wigs to start getting used to the idea that short hair can look really great on me if the style is right and manageable. I am wearing one that I like a lot right now actually and probably will try my best to achieve as close to this look as I possibly can with my own hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, the videos on YT on this wig do NOT do it justice. A little water sprayed on it with some CFCG Hair Spray is all this wig needs to look awesome. I did use some Weave Aide Wig foaming mousse and the curls hold still for days.



Thank you @Aggie : I have been thinking about it for like 5 years, just can't take the leap because I fear people's reactions...and my own to be honest. But given the future plans I have, it would be the best option for me. Thanks for your input . 




FadingDelilah said:


> @Maracujá
> 
> I thought a while back you said you were inspired by your relatives long hair? Are you sure you won't miss doing the styles that you can only do with longer hair? Are you sure you won't see some long pretty hair pics a few weeks after you've cut all of yours off and suddenly want that? If you're tired of long hair because you're bored, how would cutting your hair very short so that you have even less styling options be fulfilling for you long term?



Well, right now my hair hangs, so what I'm aiming towards is something like this (or shorter): 

 

I am still very inspired by my sister's hair but I've come to realize that there truly is a time for everything: given my lifestyle, I just can't allocate 3h/week to styling my hair. I want to do so many other things. Taking care of my hair was part of my identity, so it's not easy to let go. Kinda like when I quit my job after 8 years: even till this day, when people meet me on the street, they just know me as the young woman who worked at Ikea. 

But I'm in my 30s now and going through so many changes as a young woman, I'm trying to hold on to the familiar, but it's not who I am anymore. I'm obviously in the wrong thread though sorry for that.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Sep 25, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you @Aggie : I have been thinking about it for like 5 years, just can't take the leap because I fear people's reactions...and my own to be honest. But given the future plans I have, it would be the best option for me. Thanks for your input .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's related to what we were discussing.  That picture looks like my hair in a twist out, but with less definition. Its actually about shoulder length when stretched. The woman in that picture is probably apl since that looks like a wash n go. If you want that length for wash n gos, it seems like you might actually want middle length hair, not short. Truly short hair would not make an afro that big. Your fro would end up being about 1/3-1/4 of your stretched length, or less if you have hair anything like mine.


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 27, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> It's related to what we were discussing.  That picture looks like my hair in a twist out, but with less definition. Its actually about shoulder length when stretched. The woman in that picture is probably apl since that looks like a wash n go. *If you want that length for wash n gos, it seems like you might actually want middle length hair, not short.* Truly short hair would not make an afro that big. Your fro would end up being about 1/3-1/4 of your stretched length, or less if you have hair anything like mine.



Thank you for your input. Well, right now I do have mid length hair, which is still a lot of work as  I have noticed. Perhaps a little background story may help you understand my point of view: I've been taking medication for my mental illness for over a decade, I really believe that it has had an effect on my hair - my hair is more dry:



One can clearly see the difference in hair texture, between the two photographs. Went to my primary care physician and she explained to me that it has nothing to do with the medication, but I don't agree with her. I still drink tons of water, but indeed, maybe my deep hair conditioners are not working effectively.

On top of that, I thought that by now, I would have the hair game under control so that I could focus on other aspects of my personal life. But it's not so and it's frustrating me.

ETA: Currently weaning myself off the medication. Should be able to stop completely in the Summer of 2020...but not sure if I can be patient till then, to perhaps notice some change.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 28, 2018)

My hair is growing out so much. I have been wearing a puff for the last couple days of my bantu knot out each week even though I know I shouldn't. And my hair hasn't really suffered for it. The sides and back are so full and thick I just couldn't stop playing in them yesterday. I haven't done anything since the oil. It could be the shea butter I've been using. I have stopped using any styling products and have only used shea butter with a little bit of gel for hold. I haven't even been using a leave in. @oneastrocurlie how's your hair coming along. I think we had a similar hair cut. What stage are you in now?


----------



## FadingDelilah (Sep 28, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you for your input. Well, right now I do have mid length hair, which is still a lot of work as  I have noticed. Perhaps a little background story may help you understand my point of view: I've been taking medication for my mental illness for over a decade, I really believe that it has had an effect on my hair - my hair is more dry:
> 
> View attachment 436125
> 
> ...



Have you talked to your doctor about weaning yourself off? Are you sure your mental illness won't come back or will you be taking something else to replace the medication you were on?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 28, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you for your input. Well, right now I do have mid length hair, which is still a lot of work as  I have noticed. Perhaps a little background story may help you understand my point of view: I've been taking medication for my mental illness for over a decade, I really believe that it has had an effect on my hair - my hair is more dry:
> 
> View attachment 436125
> 
> ...


What a beauty you are!! I didn't read your post, but had to commen this. So cute.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 28, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> My hair is growing out so much. I have been wearing a puff for the last couple days of my bantu knot out each week even though I know I shouldn't. And my hair hasn't really suffered for it. The sides and back are so full and thick I just couldn't stop playing in them yesterday. I haven't done anything since the oil. It could be the shea butter I've been using. I have stopped using any styling products and have only used shea butter with a little bit of gel for hold. I haven't even been using a leave in. @oneastrocurlie how's your hair coming along. I think we had a similar hair cut. What stage are you in now?



I've actually had a very good hair week lol. Thanks for asking! I had been applying my products with my head down with me bending over. I'd even diffuse that way. I'd thoroughly apply leave in then scrunch in gel. It's been cool but my awkward phase shape is so obvious cause my hair would be standing up.

This time I still did my leave in the same but I raked my gel through while standing up (like a normal person lol). The top of my head, which is the longest, stayed hanging forward so my shape didn't look as weird.

So that and using UFD curl magic eased my chopping urge. My shrinkage is still crazy but the curl magic curls my sides instead of it just being undefined and cottony. That's definitely my new favorite gel.

My nape is doing well too. The little sparse section I had is filling in.


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 28, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> What a beauty you are!! I didn't read your post, but had to commen this. So cute.



Thank you very much sis!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 28, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> What a beauty you are!! I didn't read your post, but had to commen this. So cute.


That’s the same thing I was thinking. I was like “ok girl, you fiiiine”


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 29, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s the same thing I was thinking. I was like “ok girl, you fiiiine”



It’s 8am where I’m at and you just made my day .


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 1, 2018)

Since it is getting cooler I am thinking of washing once a week and blow drying weekly to stretch my hair and make it last longer. This way I can oil daily (and use my hair mist perfume to keep the oil from funking it up) reaching my roots daily and stretching my hair to maintain length. I'll admit I'm a little worried about the heat use. I don't care about the curl pattern because I wear my hair in manipulated curly styles and rarely wear wash and gos. But I'm worried about breakage and splits. I think if I blow dry weekly I might have to use olaplex exclusively every week alternating deep conditioners. Any thoughts or advice on this?


----------



## FadingDelilah (Oct 1, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> Since it is getting cooler I am thinking of washing once a week and blow drying weekly to stretch my hair and make it last longer. This way I can oil daily (and use my hair mist perfume to keep the oil from funking it up) reaching my roots daily and stretching my hair to maintain length. I'll admit I'm a little worried about the heat use. I don't care about the curl pattern because I wear my hair in manipulated curly styles and rarely wear wash and gos. But I'm worried about breakage and splits. I think if I blow dry weekly I might have to use olaplex exclusively every week alternating deep conditioners. Any thoughts or advice on this?



I think that once a week will eventually dry out and break off your hair. It might not, but it most probably will. I would recommend you use a heatless stretching method instead, like curlformers, and comb them out to get a blow out effect. You could also use rollers. There are lots of other ways to stretch your hair/retain length besides heat straightening. I myself wear twist outs everyday and as long as I don't detangle in between washes, I don't get any breakage. I just _have _to retwist nightly to prevent matting.

Also, if the oil is very fragranced, it might just mix in with the scent of your perfume, instead of being covered by it, creating a possibly terrible odor. I don't want you to have to learn the hard way, LOL.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 2, 2018)

I've been wearing twists for the last week and plan on keeping them in for at least another week. Whenever the weather starts cooling down, I start exclusively protective styling. Here's one of the updo styes I created.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I've been wearing twists for the last week and plan on keeping them in for at least another week. Whenever the weather starts cooling down, I start exclusively protective styling. Here's one of the updo styes I created.


That's very pretty.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Oct 2, 2018)

In two more months my hair will be 4 inches longer than it was in 2017. And that makes me happy. Next year, it will actually be_ long _again.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> In two more months my hair will be 4 inches longer than it was in 2017. And that makes me happy. Next year, it will actually be_ long _again.


----------



## snoop (Oct 2, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I've been wearing twists for the last week and plan on keeping them in for at least another week. Whenever the weather starts cooling down, I start exclusively protective styling. Here's one of the updo styes I created.



You're going to have to teach me how to do this!  Thanksgiving is this weekend!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 3, 2018)

faithVA said:


> That's very pretty.





snoop said:


> You're going to have to teach me how to do this!  Thanksgiving is this weekend!




Thank you ladies, you know I got you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 4, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> In two more months my hair will be 4 inches longer than it was in 2017. And that makes me happy. Next year, it will actually be_ long _again.


True!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 4, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Thank you ladies, you know I got you.


This style is very pretty indeed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 4, 2018)

snoop said:


> You're going to have to teach me how to do this!  Thanksgiving is this weekend!


Snoop you have my goal hair even tho I have the same hair as you and same length, yet I still admire....


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 5, 2018)

I washed and blow dried on Monday and was able to get into my 2 braids easily!!! So excited. And my sides and nape look completely filled in. Just a couple weeks ago I could barely do a braid because the hair on the sides in the back were so short and I couldn't grab. Making progress!


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Oct 5, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you for your input. Well, right now I do have mid length hair, which is still a lot of work as  I have noticed. Perhaps a little background story may help you understand my point of view: I've been taking medication for my mental illness for over a decade, I really believe that it has had an effect on my hair - my hair is more dry:
> 
> View attachment 436125
> 
> ...



O/T:  I love your outfits here.  You look lovely.  Do you have a fashion blog?


----------



## snoop (Oct 5, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Snoop you have my goal hair even tho I have the same hair as you and same length, yet I still admire....



Likewise.   I look at your hair and know that on paper it's the same... yet it's not...


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 6, 2018)

ThursdayGirl said:


> O/T:  I love your outfits here.  You look lovely.  Do you have a fashion blog?



Thank you kindly ma'am . No I do not have a fashion blog, but I do plan to blog about my 'conquer your closet' journey on my regular blog (on my siggy). This comment is very encouraging, once more: thank you very much .


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 11, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> This style is very pretty indeed.


Thank you hair twin, have you posted any hair pics recently?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 17, 2018)

Kinda random: The salon I went to for my curly cut and going back to in a few weeks is very serious about their methods of doing hair. No shampoos. No oils. No heavy butters. No silicone. Highly recommending to use only what they use. Their IG comments can get tense. I take what I need from their recommendations and don't get offended if they are anti something I typically do. But I must say this is the best my hair has felt. Cowashing often, just using a leave in and gel to style. No oil. They might be on to something lol.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2018)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Kinda random: The salon I went to for my curly cut and going back to in a few weeks is very serious about their methods of doing hair. No shampoos. No oils. No heavy butters. No silicone. Highly recommending to use only what they use. Their IG comments can get tense. I take what I need from their recommendations and don't get offended if they are anti something I typically do. But I must say this is the best my hair has felt. Cowashing often, just using a leave in and gel to style. No oil. They might be on to something lol.


What do they use?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 17, 2018)

faithVA said:


> What do they use?



Briogeo, Devacurl, AG Hair and NYC Curls. All expensive lol. I do love the NYC Curls Conditioner. I just ran out and will buy more when I go in.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 17, 2018)

@oneastrocurlie are you in New York?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 17, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> @oneastrocurlie are you in New York?



I wish! Regular Degular Ohio.


----------



## scarcity21 (Oct 17, 2018)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I wish! Regular Degular Ohio.


@oneastrocurlie whats their IG?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 17, 2018)

scarcity21 said:


> @oneastrocurlie whats their IG?



The girl I go to: https://instagram.com/cheyhair?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=b9kzoqdiygmd

The salon page: https://instagram.com/evanjosephsalon?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=b2cqeo71px5k


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2018)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Briogeo, Devacurl, AG Hair and NYC Curls. All expensive lol. I do love the NYC Curls Conditioner. I just ran out and will buy more when I go in.


Thank you for sharing that. I will try the NY Curl. I've been wanting to use less shampoo but needed something to replace it. I know Devacurl doesn't work for me. I've not tried them rest.

I may be in Columbus next year so may try to get an appointment.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 17, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Thank you for sharing that. I will try the NY Curl. I've been wanting to use less shampoo but needed something to replace it. I know Devacurl doesn't work for me. I've not tried them rest.
> 
> I may be in Columbus next year so may try to get an appointment.



You should book now and cancel if you can't make it. No joke I think next available for the 2 main stylists is July lol.

ETA: OK the girl I go to has 2 spots available in April but yeah... Long way out


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2018)

oneastrocurlie said:


> You should book now and cancel if you can't make it. No joke I think next available for the 2 main stylists is July lol.
> 
> ETA: OK the girl I go to has 2 spots available in April but yeah... Long way out


You are probably right but since I don't know my travel dates I can't plan it yet. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 18, 2018)

Since it's getting colder and my hair is a little longer now I'm wondering if now is the time to start my 2 braids routine for the next couple of months and see how much progress I can make. I have been wanting to find a new way to wear my hair that is still easy and low maintenance. If anything my 2 braids routine is so low maintenance it's practically no maintenance. I don't have much to do at work today so maybe I'll start jotting down some notes for a winter hair regimen.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 19, 2018)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Thank you hair twin, have you posted any hair pics recently?


No....I have not.  But I promise to tag you when I do. I just cut my hair 1 1/2 inches this month. I won't even call it a trim because I may have cut 2".


----------



## snoop (Oct 21, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> No....I have not.  But I promise to tag you when I do. I just cut my hair 1 1/2 inches this month. I won't even call it a trim because I may have cut 2".



Did you cut it for fun or removing damage?


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 22, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> Since it's getting colder and my hair is a little longer now I'm wondering if now is the time to start my 2 braids routine for the next couple of months and see how much progress I can make. I have been wanting to find a new way to wear my hair that is still easy and low maintenance. If anything my 2 braids routine is so low maintenance it's practically no maintenance. I don't have much to do at work today so maybe I'll start jotting down some notes for a winter hair regimen.


So I tried it out this weekend. Friday I washed my hair, deep conditioned, moisturized and sealed then blow dried. I then spritzed my hair lightly again with my leave in and sealed again with shea butter. Friday my hair felt really good. Saturday it felt pretty good too but by the end of the day it felt and looked a little dry. Yesterday I felt like I needed to do the braids over so I added a little more shea butter to my ends and then braided. It was really cold yesterday and I noticed that by the time I get home my hair felt dry again. Today my hair also feels a little dry but it looks moisturized and shiny. I actually have to wash my hair tonight anyway so I'm thinking about what modifications I can make to help my hair stay moisturized in these low temps.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 24, 2018)

I did a wash and go without gel. I was curious how my hair would look. It's less defined but very soft. I'll continue to use gel in the future but nice to know I can cowash, condition and keep it moving if need be.

Gel or no gel my shrinkage is a trip.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Oct 25, 2018)

My last relaxer Dec (2015) vs 1yr 8mo Natural Oct(2018)

My first (and last) attempt at a flat iron and trim...my hair was light and airy...then started to revert  its all good i got the all over trim i wanted and really needed...next time im going to a professional it was too much work lol


----------



## FadingDelilah (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm officially a moisture addict. I use my glycerin spray every other day even though I could go a week, because I'm addicted to having jet black, superrrr buttery and smooth and greasy hair. My twists look so luscious, oh my gosh!!! I'm not stopping either.  My hair is so moisturized that I need to start using a hair spray or something for my twist outs to take. My hair won't even get defined anymore. LOL.


----------



## snoop (Oct 30, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm officially a moisture addict. I use my glycerin spray every other day even though I could go a week, because I'm addicted to having jet black, superrrr buttery and smooth and greasy hair. My twists look so luscious, oh my gosh!!! I'm not stopping either.  My hair is so moisturized that I need to start using a hair spray or something for my twist outs to take. My hair won't even get defined anymore. LOL.



Do you mind me asking how you make yours?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 30, 2018)

I went to salon today for a trim and color. Came out great. My curls are defined perfectly. I really want that dyson blow dryer they use but aint no way. Went ahead and reupped on the nyc curls conditioner I already like and bought the nyc gel they used with the conditioner.

Coloring has reduced my itch to cut.....for now.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Nov 1, 2018)

snoop said:


> Do you mind me asking how you make yours?



Its super easy.  I just put about 1 part glycerin to 3 parts water. Works like a charm. My hair reaches levels of softness I never _imagined _using it. Like, I don't even know how to explain. It's all that I use btw. No other creams or butters. But warning: it does leave your hair very greasy. I wouldn't want anyone touching my hair. You can try using less glycerin so it won't be as sticky. 

Edit: it also gives me amazing slip during detangling.


----------



## snoop (Nov 1, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Its super easy.  I just put about 1 part glycerin to 3 parts water. Works like a charm. My hair reaches levels of softness I never _imagined _using it. Like, I don't even know how to explain. It's all that I use btw. No other creams or butters. But warning: it does leave your hair very greasy. I wouldn't want anyone touching my hair. You can try using less glycerin so it won't be as sticky.
> 
> Edit: it also gives me amazing slip during detangling.



Thank you!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 3, 2018)

Thought I'd leave this here, for anyone looking for a protective style.


----------



## snoop (Nov 11, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm officially a moisture addict. I use my glycerin spray every other day even though I could go a week, because I'm addicted to having jet black, superrrr buttery and smooth and greasy hair. My twists look so luscious, oh my gosh!!! I'm not stopping either.  My hair is so moisturized that I need to start using a hair spray or something for my twist outs to take. My hair won't even get defined anymore. LOL.



I made some and used it a couple of times last week.  Wow!  Thank you for this! I remember trying glycerin at the start of my journey but have up right away because my hair felt mushy and I didn't know how to counteract it. 

After reading that post that mentioned that Giovanni Direct Leave In was a protein conditioner, I've been following up with my regular mix of super diluted Giovanni, then moisturizing and sealing as normal.  I like that my hair hasn't been webbing as badly.  I've also been reading up on the Jheri Juice thread for some additional tips. 

I think I'll play around with the ratios a bit.  Can't wait to try it on mini twists!


----------



## FadingDelilah (Nov 12, 2018)

snoop said:


> I made some and used it a couple of times last week.  Wow!  Thank you for this! I remember trying glycerin at the start of my journey but have up right away because my hair felt mushy and I didn't know how to counteract it.
> 
> After reading that post that mentioned that Giovanni Direct Leave In was a protein conditioner, I've been following up with my regular mix of super diluted Giovanni, then moisturizing and sealing as normal.  I like that my hair hasn't been webbing as badly.  I've also been reading up on the Jheri Juice thread for some additional tips.
> 
> I think I'll play around with the ratios a bit.  Can't wait to try it on mini twists!



You're welcome! Good luck with the ratios. If your hair feels mushy you might want to lessen the glycerin down. Glycerin is the master humectant. My hair loves it and can't curvive with out it, whereas protein is my enemy, so I could see how protein loving hair might respond differently. Its cool how every ones hair is so different.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 12, 2018)

Im going to try this...my hair loves glycerin!!!


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 12, 2018)

Did a BC and I now think that I'm more 4b than 4a. The curl diameter is definitely smaller than it initially appeared to be when I was transitioning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2018)

Hair is growing in nicely. I make sure to compliment her everyday lol. There’s a picture in the “show me your nape” thread.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 17, 2018)

I am a 4A/B/C
4a in front, 4b in back and sides and 4c at my nape

I have a 1 year growth update pic:
This is including a 2" cut in May.


----------



## Sarabellam (Nov 17, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> I am a 4A/B/C
> 4a in front, 4b in back and sides and 4c at my nape
> 
> I have a 1 year growth update pic:
> ...


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 3, 2018)

Having color allows me to really see how much my hair grows. As I suspected it's slower than the standard half inch a month.  Only by a little bit though. And because I'm not about that biotin vitamin life I'll just focus on eating better lol. 

Other than that my desire to cut has faded especially since during my color appointment she fixed my shape so it's less awkward stage looking.

Haven't used shampoo since mid October. Still cowashing every 4ish days. Outside of the finger coils I did for Thanksgiving, I'm just doing wash and gos.


----------



## syrk (Dec 3, 2018)

Trying to figure out what I should do from here. My hair texture is 4b. I've only been wearing my hair natural for a year, before that I either blowdried & flat ironed every week (which destroyed my hair) or wore a sew in (which helped me retain some decent length).

For the last year I've basically washed weekly and wore a twist out. Love my twist outs, but the single strand knots are getting out of control so I'm having to trim too much and clearly am not going to be able to retain much length if I keep doing them.

Blow dried this weekend and the length of my hair was surprisingly very healthy and full with few broken pieces, so I guess I've been doing something right. The ends are kind of a mess though, uneven due to trimming in it's natural state and tangly.

I'm around APL stretched now, the goal is waist. I guess protective styling might be my only option. I love wearing my hair out, but I guess I can PS for a while until I get to my goal then wear it out more and maintain at that length. I recently discovered knotless box braids on YT, think I’m going to try those soon.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Dec 4, 2018)

syrk said:


> Trying to figure out what I should do from here. My hair texture is 4b. I've only been wearing my hair natural for a year, before that I either blowdried & flat ironed every week (which destroyed my hair) or wore a sew in (which helped me retain some decent length).
> 
> For the last year I've basically washed weekly and wore a twist out. Love my twist outs, but the single strand knots are getting out of control so I'm having to trim too much and clearly am not going to be able to retain much length if I keep doing them.
> 
> ...




Have you tried doing more low manipulation styles? I loooove a good twist out but it can be taxing on your hair to have it out all the time. I have switched to wearing two strand twists during the week and a twist out on the weekends/events. Also to help retain length and help your ends get you some Shea butter!!! I thought it’d be too heavy for my hair but just whip it enough and it’s won’t be. My hair drinks it up now and even my hair stylist commented on how my hair is thriving and how healthy my ends looked recently. Check out the Shea Butter thread — @Chicoro has a great ends routine. *slids some Shea Butter to a sis in need*


----------



## syrk (Dec 4, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Have you tried doing more low manipulation styles? I loooove a good twist out but it can be taxing on your hair to have it out all the time. I have switched to wearing two strand twists during the week and a twist out on the weekends/events. Also to help retain length and help your ends get you some Shea butter!!! I thought it’d be too heavy for my hair but just whip it enough and it’s won’t be. My hair drinks it up now and even my hair stylist commented on how my hair is thriving and how healthy my ends looked recently. Check out the Shea Butter thread — @Chicoro has a great ends routine. *slids some Shea Butter to a sis in need*



Thank you! I haven't tried Shea butter on my ends, I will definitely get some and check out the thread. I've been using castor oil for the past year but it's so sticky, I think it makes my ends tangle even more. Shea Butter might work better.

I know I should do more low manipulation =/. Twists during the week and a twistout on the weekends is a great idea. My twists shrink so much though which is why I never wear them out. I bought some marley hair recently, maybe I'll do some marley twists to give my twists some length and put my hair away for a while. I do think I'm going to commit to protective styling for the next year and see where that gets me.

I also had an idea last night to PS with a sew-in with some kinky hair. I'd leave my perimeter out all around, sew the hair in the middle and just wear it in a huge puff all the time.  I grew my hair from collarbone to a thick full WSL in college with sew-ins so I think I could do it again.

Ideas, ideas . Thank you for the advice! Going off to check out the Shea Butter thread...


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 4, 2018)

syrk said:


> Thank you! I haven't tried Shea butter on my ends, I will definitely get some and check out the thread. I've been using castor oil for the past year but it's so sticky, I think it makes my ends tangle even more. Shea Butter might work better.
> 
> I know I should do more low manipulation =/. Twists during the week and a twistout on the weekends is a great idea. My twists shrink so much though which is why I never wear them out. I bought some marley hair recently, maybe I'll do some marley twists to give my twists some length and put my hair away for a while. I do think I'm going to commit to protective styling for the next year and see where that gets me.
> 
> ...



You could pin the twists during the week in a cute updo instead of wearing them out.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 12, 2018)

I've been wearing my hair like this for the past week trying to not over manipulate my hair and still keep it protected and cute.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 20, 2018)

4c natural here, saving my spot. Be back soon with responses.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2018)

I think my growth rate is around 1/3 inch a month. Randomly it seems like I get 1/2 inch but that seems pretty rare. So if I'm only growing 4 inches a year, I really need to find a way to retain more than I do.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Dec 23, 2018)

Anyone became a long haired/super long haired 4b+ natural this year?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 25, 2018)

Hey ladies....
If you want your braids to look like braids, use some edge control. I’m mad it took me so long to figure it out 

I also figured out if I want to put my hair in some type of ponytail, my hair needs to be soaking wet. If I think it’s wet, spray it some more


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

Currently have some raspberry, nettle, black tea and hibiscus leaves on the stove for a herbal tea rinse to use this week on my hair. I should get about 3 full rinses out of it.


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 30, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Currently have some raspberry, nettle, black tea and hibiscus leaves on the stove for a herbal tea rinse to use this week on my hair. I should get about 3 full rinses out of it.


i'm seeing a lot of tea rinses, @Aggie.. what are the benefits?
is it only for shedding or anything else?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> i'm seeing a lot of tea rinses, @Aggie.. what are the benefits?
> is it only for shedding or anything else?


@metro_qt 

Yes they are pretty helpful in making hair healthy, shiny and strong plus enhances it's growth as well. The black tea I used for controlling shedding but the others were for growth and strength. I have so many other herbs in my stash and taking my time using them up in tea rinses.


----------



## snoop (Dec 31, 2018)

Aggie said:


> @metro_qt
> 
> Yes they are pretty helpful in making hair healthy, shiny and strong plus enhances it's growth as well. The black tea I used for controlling shedding but the others were for growth and strength. I have so many other herbs in my stash and taking my time using them up in tea rinses.



I think that in the new year, I'm going to look into tea rinses.  They sound promising.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Currently have some raspberry, nettle, black tea and hibiscus leaves on the stove for a herbal tea rinse to use this week on my hair. I should get about 3 full rinses out of it.


That sounds good enough to drink lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2019)

Y’all have got to get a Hot Head if you don’t already have one. My hair is suuuuper soft and I haven’t moisturized yet. I even left a loose patch of hair out (was leave out for the upart wig).


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That sounds good enough to drink lol


I know right?


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 1, 2019)

End of the year blowout pics...


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 1, 2019)

@charmtreese Beautiful hair!!


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 1, 2019)

I just washed my hair and my always feel like Velcro when wet - dry and they are find. I know my ends are old, but I’ve already trimmed and don’t want to trim again. Can I salvage my ends without cutting? Olaplex maybe? I will do an Aphogee Treatment next wash day (overdue), but I know the results will last only a few weeks.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 1, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> I just washed my hair and my always feel like Velcro when wet - dry and they are find. I know my ends are old, but I’ve already trimmed and don’t want to trim again. Can I salvage my ends without cutting? Olaplex maybe? I will do an Aphogee Treatment next wash day (overdue), but I know the results will last only a few weeks.


Do you moisturize and seal your ends with a butter? S curl and melted Shea butter always give my ends new life. You can also add some silk amino acids to your ends to help them feel smooth


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 1, 2019)

charmtreese said:


> End of the year blowout pics...
> 
> View attachment 440699 View attachment 440701 View attachment 440703 View attachment 440705 View attachment 440707



Wow your hair is gorgeous


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 2, 2019)

charmtreese said:


> End of the year blowout pics...
> 
> View attachment 440699 View attachment 440701 View attachment 440703 View attachment 440705 View attachment 440707


yaassasssssssssss!!
I’m so hype for your blowout pics Sis on retention! Come through and join in  the new 2019 threads!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a few conditioners that I need to finish using up so I combined many of them in an APB empties jar and added some Banyan Botanicals bhringraj oil to it and put the mixture on my dry hair as a prepoo for about an hour. 

I will continue to use these conditioners up this way until they are all done. It will take a very long time to use them up because I have quite a few in my stash.

I like this bhringraj oil. It keeps me relaxed and keeps my scalp cool.


----------



## UniqueCopy_v2 (Jan 11, 2019)

syrk said:


> *My twists shrink so much though which is why I never wear them out. *



This is quite a late response but have you considered a roller set? I was binge-watching Protective Princess and she uses magnetic rollers before she installs her mini-twists:


And has anyone tried protective styling using headwraps?


----------



## syrk (Jan 12, 2019)

UniqueCopy_v2 said:


> This is quite a late response but have you considered a roller set? I was binge-watching Protective Princess and she uses magnetic rollers before she installs her mini-twists:
> 
> 
> And has anyone tried protective styling using headwraps?



 I haven't, but I will look into this more. Thank you!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 13, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all have got to get a Hot Head if you don’t already have one. My hair is suuuuper soft and I haven’t moisturized yet. I even left a loose patch of hair out (was leave out for the upart wig).


@ItsMeLilLucky what is a hot head?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 13, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky what is a hot head?


It’s a thermal heating cap.https://www.thermalhaircare.com/


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2019)

Just heavy moisturized and sealed my ends tonight with Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, Dominican Magic Leave-in and BM Grease.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2019)

Used my herbal tea rinse this morning on my scalp, tonight I used on my hair - Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture Hair Cream, my diy Shea Butter blend and Blue Magic Grease to seal tonight.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 18, 2019)

So I've seen A LOT of naturals with our hair texture go back to relaxers lately on YouTube. My haur + color or relaxer= breakage. My hair just can't take the protein bonds being broken. Plus I love how thick it looks natural vs my flat straight hair. Anywho, most of the people who relax again do so for a few reasons. 
1. They can't seem to meet their length goals. This doesn't apply to everyone. I saw one girl that was about waist length relax her hair and then a few months later it broke off into a TWA in most places. Im by no means a natural hair Nazi so I felt really bad for her. That would totally be my hair if I came close  to it with chemicals. 
2. Detangling is the devil. They were getting single strand knots galore, having to trim off progress and wash day was taking forever. I think I've almost solved this problem with stretching my hair using the revair. 
3. Their hair was always dry. S curl and Shea butter is bae so I have dryness under control. Glycerin won't let me hold any definition but I'm experimenting with some new products. 
4. They got sick of the constant protective styling. They just wanted to enjoy their hair. Now this one hits home because I feel like protective styling is a must for our hair type. Who really wants to go natural to hide their hair under wigs and braids all of the time? What's the fine line for you between protective styling to retain length and having time to enjoy your hair? I don't want to wait until I hit a certain length goal because then I still won't know how to care for my hair outside of a protective style. I want to find balance.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> What's the fine line for you between protective styling to retain length and having time to enjoy your hair? I don't want to wait until I hit a certain length goal because then I still won't know how to care for my hair outside of a protective style. I want to find balance.



I've always been a lover of hair but I've never really been one for protective styling or additional hair. I did embrace it in my 20s when I wanted to grow out my hair, when things started going wrong and while transitioning. 

In the last 3-4 years I've found it difficult to have the discipline to protective style because (I think) I feel I don't _have_ to. I've always enjoyed wearing my hair down and loose. As soon as my hair started showing signs of recovery, I wanted to enjoy it. I know that my hair grows when left alone in a style like single braids, or twists (preferably with added human hair) but I want to see that I can grow my hair long, wearing it how I actually want to wear it, rather than a means to an end. Currently, I've seen more splits in my hair than I ever have before so we'll see how long I keep this up.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2019)

This morning I poured my new batch of herbal tea rinse on my hair and scalp. 

This afternoon, I Heavy moisturized and sealed with SCurl Curl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture, shea butter and BM Grease.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I've always been a lover of hair but I've never really been one for protective styling or additional hair. I did embrace it in my 20s when I wanted to grow out my hair, when things started going wrong and while transitioning.
> 
> In the last 3-4 years I've found it difficult to have the discipline to protective style because (I think) I feel I don't _have_ to. I've always enjoyed wearing my hair down and loose. As soon as my hair started showing signs of recovery, I wanted to enjoy it. I know that my hair grows when left alone in a style like single braids, or twists (preferably with added human hair) but I want to see that I can grow my hair long, wearing it how I actually want to wear it, rather than a means to an end. Currently, I've seen more splits in my hair than I ever have before so we'll see how long I keep this up.


Maybe you just aren't refreshing your wash and go as frequently as you need to. Maybe it just needs a little more water  little more often.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 24, 2019)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you just aren't refreshing your wash and go as frequently as you need to. Maybe it just needs a little more water  little more often.



This is a possibility @faithVA. I started a new job late last year and I have less time and energy to wash my hair in the week. Social life or sheer tiredness can take over my weekends and then wash day gets bumped, when previously I was washing every 4 days to a week.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 29, 2019)

I can measure my hair growth now that I have color and I'm definitely not getting half an inch a month. It's probably my not that very well balanced diet.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 29, 2019)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I can measure my hair growth now that I have color and I'm definitely not getting half an inch a month. It's probably my not that very well balanced diet.


Same. My hair grows at a snail's pace so I focus on retention


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 30, 2019)

My hair was crunch city from my faux locs because it was too much for me to try to moisturize since I didn’t crochet them individually. I finally got my Soultanicals stuff from the liter sale, and applied the Knot Sauce and finger detangled. I thought it wasn’t working until I felt some of the sections I had previously applied the sauce and, it didn’t feel half bad, so I just added a shower cap and a bonnet. I’ll see what it feels like after my nap


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 4, 2019)

I seriously need to get back in this thread since I've been experiencing some major shedding. The last 4 washes I have seen a lot of hair loss. And my nape almost disappeared again. I'm starting to think I definitely have some seasonal hair issues because every January my hair goals are the same - either growing out/babying my nape or trying to fill in some spot that thinned. Then over the course of the year I will make amazing progress, love what my hair is doing and January comes and I notice I have to start all over again. So either I have to revamp what I'm doing in the winter months or be destined to start from scratch every year.

Even with this problem though I can see my hair is getting longer. I'm full neck length again after that stupid pixie haircut last March and things are moving along nicely. On Wednesday I'm going to do a full wash day using the Olaplex system and see if I experience the same amount of hair loss.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2019)

I've been using scalp drops for hair growth for about 8 months now. I believe they are working pretty well. I will continue for a few more months and assess then. I need to know they are working if I am to continue buying them. One year should definitely give me some knowledge on how well they are working.


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 20, 2019)

I was thinking of getting a relaxer because I'm tired of wash day taking hours. But I watched a relaxer routine video on YouTube, and her hair wasn't even straight after washing. After washing, it was blow-dried with a round brush, and flat-ironed.  It looked flat and thin. I can get the same results on my natural hair with more body and thickness. 

Also, there is the risk of the relaxed hair being over-processed each time. And chemical burns. And dealing with new growth. I forgot about all of this. I think I'll keep my natural hair.


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 24, 2019)

After 5 years of thinking about it, I finally took the plunge: 


Was able to straighten it yesterday, to attend a wedding: 

 

I'm cool with whatever comes next: whether it grows or I maintain it in this short way


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> After 5 years of thinking about it, I finally took the plunge:
> 
> 
> Was able to straighten it yesterday, to attend a wedding:
> ...


Lookin' good @Maracujá


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 25, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Lookin' good @Maracujá



Thank you!


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 28, 2019)

Made this chart in October 2007 to sort of track the different hair textures of my hair. People who are natural and have the same hair type + same hair texture all over their head, are extremely rare. 

I used to have about 3-4 different hair types and 3 different hair textures. Now my hair type has evolved, in the sense that I am now 4b/c overall...but my hair texture has remained pretty much the same. 

The different colors represent the hair textures: green = silky / blue = cottony / red = spongey.

 

The difference between hair type and hair texture can be summed up as follows: hair type is more about how your hair looks, while hair texture is more about how your hair feels to the touch. HTH


----------



## FadingDelilah (Mar 28, 2019)

I decided I'm tired of retwisting nightly, so I'm going to find some other go to style that will keep my hair stretched and allow me to just come home and not have to do anything to my hair. From here on, I'm determined to not have a hair regimen that requires more time than I'm happy to give. NO MORE!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 28, 2019)

FadingDelilah said:


> I decided I'm tired of retwisting nightly, so I'm going to find some other go to style that will keep my hair stretched and allow me to just come home and not have to do anything to my hair. From here on, I'm determined to not have a hair regimen that requires more time than I'm happy to give. NO MORE!!!!


That’s one thing I never did as a natural. I was too darn lazy to retwist every night 
I’m with you on spending only the necessary amount time on my hair.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Mar 29, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s one thing I never did as a natural. I was too darn lazy to retwist every night
> I’m with you on spending only the necessary amount time on my hair.



I did it because I HAVE to or else my hair will be unwearable the next day, not to mention the matting. I've realized that I need a style I can maintain nightly with very little effort, and twist outs are just not it (at this stage anyway). Maybe when its much longer and I can do 6 or less twists, but until then...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 29, 2019)

FadingDelilah said:


> I did it because I HAVE to or else my hair will be unwearable the next day, not to mention the matting. I've realized that I need a style I can maintain nightly with very little effort, and twist outs are just not it (at this stage anyway). Maybe when its much longer and I can do 6 or less twists, but until then...


Have you tried the banding method? My hair is the same way so I band it before I go to sleep.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Mar 30, 2019)

How long does that take? @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 31, 2019)

FadingDelilah said:


> How long does that take? @ItsMeLilLucky


It depends on how many sections you do, and how much stretch you want.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 1, 2019)

Has anyone been seeing good length retention? 

My hair grew a bit. Past apl now. It stopped retaining length however. 
I was pretty much in Marley twists all the time. I've been wearing it in plaits lately, though. I've decided to cut off all my split ends (and my growth) and go back to my marley twists. They look good on me. I hope my bss hair scissors wont do more harm than good.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 1, 2019)

From my research, the scissors should be fine. My ends are split and breaking. so they have to go.


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 1, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> Made this chart in October 2007 to sort of track the different hair textures of my hair. People who are natural and have the same hair type + same hair texture all over their head, are extremely rare.
> 
> 
> View attachment 444883



To you or anyone that can answer, what is the difference between spongey, wiry and cottony?
We all know what silky hair is...and I have 2 small patches of silky hair but the rest of my head is ??????
Cotton...sponge...what?


----------



## snoop (Apr 1, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> To you or anyone that can answer, what is the difference between spongey, wiry and cottony?
> We all know what silky hair is...and I have 2 small patches of silky hair but the rest of my head is ??????
> Cotton...sponge...what?



I usually describe my hair as cottony.  It has that airy feeling like cotton candy.  Lately it has become spongy.  This has happened before.  It feels more dense and compact.  It feels like I'm squishing packing peanuts, some give, but it feels like there's not a lot of air in between.

Wiry, I feel describes very thick strands that feel very "strong" and less pliable.  You can feel the thickness as opposed to thinner/finer strands that feel more like baby hair.  I'd liken it to a twist more resistance in bending than thinner hair.  But for this last one, I don't have any real experience with save for _one _misplaced hair on my neck.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2019)

Sprayed and massaged my Fenugreek Tea Rinse on scalp and hair. The peppermint, Rosemary and Tea Tree oil in it have my scalp all wonderfully tingly. I am storing it in the fridge especially because of the AVG in it. It looks like enough for at least 2 weeks.

Here's is the recipe I used with a tiny change of adding about 2 ounces of my Hops, Earl Grey, and Horsetail Shavegrass herbal tea rinse I had in the fridge:


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 2, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> Has anyone been seeing good length retention?
> 
> My hair grew a bit. Past apl now. It stopped retaining length however.
> I was pretty much in Marley twists all the time. I've been wearing it in plaits lately, though. I've decided to cut off all my split ends (and my growth) and go back to my marley twists. They look good on me. I hope my bss hair scissors wont do more harm than good.



I've been seeing length retention. I had mini braids for about 6 weeks and I kept them moisturized and washed them once. Once I took those out, I washed my hair and stretched it with my revair. Keeping my hair stretched and using low manipulation/protective styles has helped.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2019)

*This week I will be:*

-Prepooing with Chicoro's Moisture Drench Prepoo - AVJ, EVCO and EVOO
-Shampoo with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo

-Protein Deep Conditioning with Natur Growth Bambu Nourishing Treatment
-Moisture Deep Condition with Afro Love Raw Honey and Shea Butter Hair Treatment
-Leave-in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus 

-M/S with CFCG Curl Moisturizer and Shea Butter/Blue Magic Grease
-Styling - Bunning with Wetline Xtreme Gel, MO Curling Custard. 

Massaged some Castor Cayena Scalp Drops for growth stimulation today and for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 5, 2019)

How do you all handle your hair when styling?
I'm still unable to separate my hair without tearing it apart despite all of my efforts.
So whenever I style, I lose a lot of hair to breakage. Even if I dont use a comb, lol. 
That's what I believe is holding me back the most, so I'm really trying to get past it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> How do you all handle your hair when styling?
> I'm still unable to separate my hair without tearing it apart despite all of my efforts.
> So whenever I style, I lose a lot of hair to breakage. Even if I dont use a comb, lol.
> That's what I believe is holding me back the most, so I'm really trying to get past it.


I'm sorry I really can't help much with this question because for the most part, I protective style with wigs and I wear my hair in a bun when I'm not wearing wigs. I hope someone else will chime in for you with a better answer.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> How do you all handle your hair when styling?
> I'm still unable to separate my hair without tearing it apart despite all of my efforts.
> So whenever I style, I lose a lot of hair to breakage. Even if I dont use a comb, lol.
> That's what I believe is holding me back the most, so I'm really trying to get past it.


Are you styling when your hair is wet? damp? or dry?

I style on wet hair and sometimes damp. I rarely style dry hair unless it has been blown dry or flat ironed.

I put my leave-in on as soon as I get out of the shower and I coat my ends with oil or a pomade. After I get those two steps down I can take a little more time applying the rest of the products and styling my hair.

I also keep my hair clamped in sections or twisted while applying my product and until I'm ready to style.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 5, 2019)

@faithVA, it's usually a challenge, unless its soaking wet, but damp is better than dry and stretched. 

I think you have the right idea! I should stick with wet hair styling, I didn't have such a hard time when doing plaits on wet hair. So I may have to leave the extensions behind. They cause too much breakage to install, whether it's wet, stretched or blow dried. 

I still feel encouraged. It will either improve, or I'll work with it. Just wanted to know what others do.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 5, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I'm sorry I really can't help much with this question because for the most part, I protective style with wigs and I wear my hair in a bun when I'm not wearing wigs. I hope someone else will chime in for you with a better answer.



Wigs seem like the best protective style.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 6, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> How do you all handle your hair when styling?
> I'm still unable to separate my hair without tearing it apart despite all of my efforts.
> So whenever I style, I lose a lot of hair to breakage. Even if I dont use a comb, lol.
> That's what I believe is holding me back the most, so I'm really trying to get past it.


Me too. I know my iron is probably low, and it’s time for a trim.


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 7, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> How do you all handle your hair when styling?
> I'm still unable to separate my hair without tearing it apart despite all of my efforts.
> So whenever I style, I lose a lot of hair to breakage. Even if I dont use a comb, lol.
> That's what I believe is holding me back the most, so I'm really trying to get past it.


 
A good moisturizer (I love tgin leave ins and butters) followed by Shea butter that has been whipped with a large amount of olive oil until it reaches a fluffy texture. The combo of the moisturizer and the fluffy Shea give my strands the lubrication that they need in order to slide past each other when I'm pulling them apart. Keeping my hair stretched also helps but the moisturizer and fluffy Shea are the real key. I'm in the process of installing Nubian twist and there was very minimal breakage as I was parting my hair using this method. 

SN: If your hair is as fragile as mine, stay on top of protein treatments


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 7, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> A good moisturizer (I love tgin leave ins and butters) followed by Shea butter that has been whipped with a large amount of olive oil until it reaches a fluffy texture. The combo of the moisturizer and the fluffy Shea give my strands the lubrication that they need in order to slide past each other when I'm pulling them apart. Keeping my hair stretched also helps but the moisturizer and fluffy Shea are the real key. I'm in the process of installing Nubian twist and there was very minimal breakage as I was parting my hair using this method.
> 
> SN: If your hair is as fragile as mine, stay on top of protein treatments



Thanks for this! I will give it a try! I've been doing protein treatments for a few weeks now. 
So you are installing the nubian twists on wet hair?


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 7, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> Thanks for this! I will give it a try! I've been doing protein treatments for a few weeks now.
> So you are installing the nubian twists on wet hair?


More so damp. I blow dried my hair first with the revair so that it was fully stretched and then I applied tgin leave in and layer whipped Shea butter on top of it. That way my hair can stay stretched and moisturized inside of the Nubian twist. I don't intend to wash the twist but rather to keep my scalp clean and free of product.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 12, 2019)

I was so exited to try this, I took my twists out after only one week. 


Lol, let's just say, it was a lot harder and longer than it seemed to be for her. I didn't have a brush, so I used a wide tooth comb. 
I think I have twice as much hair on my head than she has, which is good, because I lost half of it trying to comb it out. I may attempt it again next week, just to see if my hair being more detangled now will have an effect. But I'll only try one section, and if it's the same, I'll just do what I was doing before.

Her hair is sort of fine and... idk. My hair, when wet, is more like a big poofy sponge, or something.   But this might work for someone else. It's an interesting technique.

I do like the banding of the roots. I mentioned trying this way up thread. 
When it's dry I'll see how it turned out. Glad to have my hair out and be able to experiment again.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 12, 2019)

I more so followed this one actually.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 14, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> I was so exited to try this, I took my twists out after only one week.


Yeah this would totally work on my hair. Sometimes when I wash my hair I will use my denman to brush out my hair in the shower and brush back into a ponytail. My roots and the front of my hair is super stretched when I do that. I would do this except I'm too lazy to section my hair like this in the shower. 

In other news, I gave myself an undercut since again I was having nape problems. I used my clippers with a 2 guard and called it a day. My sister lined it up and I'm all set. I actually love it. The rest of my hair is doing great and the only products I use (after wash day) is shea butter. I ran out of leave ins and such some time ago and never reupped.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 15, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> Yeah this would totally work on my hair. Sometimes when I wash my hair I will use my denman to brush out my hair in the shower and brush back into a ponytail. My roots and the front of my hair is super stretched when I do that. I would do this except I'm too lazy to section my hair like this in the shower.
> 
> In other news, I gave myself an undercut since again I was having nape problems. I used my clippers with a 2 guard and called it a day. My sister lined it up and I'm all set. I actually love it. The rest of my hair is doing great and the only products I use (after wash day) is shea butter. I ran out of leave ins and such some time ago and never reupped.



Though it wasn't efficient for me, after I took the plaits down, I was able to part my hair for the first time in what feels like forever, so I'd say it was worth the effort to try it. 


I'll try to modify it a bit, and be more patient. It's similar enough to what I was already doing, except that I was finger detangling, so maybe my hair needs to be combed or brushed while wet just more gently than what I did.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Apr 21, 2019)

I tried this too last year and gave up when I saw all the breakage it caused . No shade to her method, it just didnt work for me. It would have been great if it did though.



SAPNK said:


> I was so exited to try this, I took my twists out after only one week.
> 
> 
> Lol, let's just say, it was a lot harder and longer than it seemed to be for her. I didn't have a brush, so I used a wide tooth comb.
> ...


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 23, 2019)

Have we spoken about her? 

​


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 23, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> Have we spoken about her?
> 
> ​



Wow! Amazing!


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 23, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> Wow! Amazing!



Oh, I'm already subscribed... lol.


----------



## snoop (Apr 23, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> Have we spoken about her?
> 
> ​



She's got beautiful hair.  I subscribed to her channel earlier this week!  Two things that I found interesting:

1.  She braids the ends of her twists.  I've seen people twist the ends of their braids, but never the other way around.
2.  Her hair doesn't shrink that much when it's washed.  I feel like mine is the only head of hair that seems to struggle with showing it's length.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 23, 2019)

snoop said:


> She's got beautiful hair.  I subscribed to her channel earlier this week!  Two things that I found interesting:
> 
> 1.  She braids the ends of her twists.  I've seen people twist the ends of their braids, but never the other way around.
> 2.  Her hair doesn't shrink that much when it's washed.  I feel like mine is the only head of hair that seems to struggle with showing it's length.



Dont worry, I'm with you. My hair shrinks considerably even when weighed down by the water. I dont even care anymore, lol.


----------



## snookes (Apr 30, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> I'll start.
> 
> My hair:
> I consider my hair to be 4c. My hair is mostly 7-8 inches long. It barely reaches 9 in some places. It is bleached and colored in some spots (I was messing around with it one day). It shrinks quite a bit. I don't have much of a curl pattern. Sometimes, when it's wet, some hairs will do a little curl at the end. I've tried adding different products and shingling which kinda does something, but the pics always look like nothing's going on, and there's always residue. I might need to stop trying to do that.
> ...


How the heck do get curl envy with hair like that?? It's beautiful


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow, thank you! You're so kind. 
Since that post I've grown to love my hair so much. It is beautiful, unique, and amazing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 30, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> Wow, thank you! You're so kind.
> Since that post I've grown to love my hair so much. It is beautiful, unique, and amazing!


Just like you


----------



## SAPNK (May 1, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Just like you



We all are


----------



## snookes (May 1, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> Wow, thank you! You're so kind.
> Since that post I've grown to love my hair so much. It is beautiful, unique, and amazing!


It sure is. Glad to hear you have grown to love it... It's awesome your hair I mean lol


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 2, 2019)

If you need a retro updo check out this video. Who says natural aint classy?!


----------



## Ipanema (May 2, 2019)

I managed to complete my wash routine in 90 minutes.  Progress, lol!  

I still haven't decided on a warm weather hairstyle.  My hair is past waist-length, but I care more about style than length now.  I want china bangs, but I'm afraid of cutting so much from the top.


----------



## FadingDelilah (May 4, 2019)

I think imma start wearing crochet braids.... for a couple years.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2019)

Tonight my own diy Fenugreek oil on scalp and Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and shea butter on the ends of my hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 11, 2019)

So any naturals in here who wash often but don't do wash n gos? The warm weather is coming and I usually like water on my scalp a lot during this time. But by this length I abandon wash and gos because they don't look good. So how are other ladies wearing their hair? I've been thinking about rinsing nightly instead of in the morning and doing big bantu knots so I have a semi decent base to work with the next morning for styling. But still not sure what else I would do with it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 14, 2019)

Hey, if y’all got something similar to Oyin’s Juices and Berries spray, Melanin Twist Cream, and some Castor Oil (I use HBCO), try that combo and lemme know what you think.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 14, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> So any naturals in here who wash often but don't do wash n gos? The warm weather is coming and I usually like water on my scalp a lot during this time. But by this length I abandon wash and gos because they don't look good. So how are other ladies wearing their hair? I've been thinking about rinsing nightly instead of in the morning and doing big bantu knots so I have a semi decent base to work with the next morning for styling. But still not sure what else I would do with it.


I wash and puff because I’m lazy af. The Bantu Knots sounds like a good idea. I might try them once my hair gets longer.


----------



## metro_qt (May 14, 2019)

Sooooooooo the whole back half of my head (and sides) are 4b, and has me walking around looking like a mushroom.

I wear a curly hair hat. 
(Basically I'm looking like a jazzy aunty who went natural)

I have just accepted the fact that my 4b hair shrinks to about 75 percent after realizing that my nape is one inch away from brastrap.

All these months I never knew, or cared to check since my hair shrank so much, and I consistently wear wash n gos.

*If you guys have any non heat stretching methods to stop extreme shrinkage, please let a girl know.*

(I tried banding the other day, with questionable success.)

Right now I  have put the back in twists, for my first ever twist out, on half my head.

The front half is in a big top puff/space bun.
(I hope this style works)
I used texture id styling cream for my twists, with a little kinky curly curling custard.


----------



## cocosweet (May 15, 2019)

FadingDelilah said:


> I think imma start wearing crochet braids.... for a couple years.


I've been thinking about that too. I installed some in my mother's hair the other day. It didn't turn out too badly for a first timer. I want to explore wearing straight hair and play with color; this seems like the way to go. I won't have to fight humidity and my hair won't feel like straw from coloring. Twofer!


----------



## blazingbeauty (May 15, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Sooooooooo the whole back half of my head (and sides) are 4b, and has me walking around looking like a mushroom.
> 
> I wear a curly hair hat.
> (Basically I'm looking like a jazzy aunty who went natural)
> ...



A Love 4 Me (on YouTube) has true type 4b hair and her wash n gos are bomb. Her WnG series helped me and she has some good heat free stretching methods you may like. She wears them almost everyday and is still retaining length.


----------



## Maracujá (May 19, 2019)

Need to work on my edges and getting my roots extra straight with my hot comb. But this weather won't let my silk press be great lol.


----------



## snoop (May 19, 2019)

@Maracujá I felt like you _just_ cut your hair and now you have a lot, again!  Great progress and end results on your silk press!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2019)

snoop said:


> @Maracujá I felt like you _just_ cut your hair and now you have a lot, again!  Great progress and end results on your silk press!


I know right? I was thinking “didn’t she just cut her hair?”


----------



## Maracujá (May 20, 2019)

snoop said:


> @Maracujá I felt like you _just_ cut your hair and now you have a lot, again!  Great progress and end results on your silk press!





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I know right? I was thinking “didn’t she just cut her hair?”



 Thank you ladies . Well, there are some reasons for that:  my hair is still rather short, so I'm not being lazy with washing + deep conditioning once a week. On top of that, my entire diet has changed since the first time I went natural, I rely mostly on healthy meals . I also add all natural brewer's yeast tablets to my meals, whereas the first time I went natural, I didn't take any vitamins whatsoever. Also thinking about purchasing cod liver oil again for internal use .


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you ladies . Well, there are some reasons for that:  my hair is still rather short, so I'm not being lazy with washing + deep conditioning once a week. On top of that, my entire diet has changed since the first time I went natural, I rely mostly on healthy meals . I also add all natural brewer's yeast tablets to my meals, whereas the first time I went natural, I didn't take any vitamins whatsoever. Also thinking about purchasing cod liver oil again for internal use .


Aww, I’m so proud of you. You are really nailing this adulting thing.


----------



## FadingDelilah (May 27, 2019)

Was thinking about getting locs one day. But in the end, they aren't what I truly want.


----------



## icsonia22 (May 30, 2019)

I really want to try a wash and go with gel and Shea butter but I feel like I've come too far to start experimenting and Jack my hair up. I'm deathly afraid of single strand knots


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 30, 2019)

FadingDelilah said:


> Was thinking about getting locs one day. But in the end, they aren't what I truly want.


I want locs, then I want loose natural hair, then I want relaxed hair


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I want locs, then I want loose natural hair, then I want relaxed hair


Yep


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jun 1, 2019)

Can you go swimming with crochet or senegalese twists? Does it mat your hair up and make it hard to take down?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 2, 2019)

Some nice and easy protective styles for twists


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 4, 2019)

FadingDelilah said:


> Can you go swimming with crochet or senegalese twists? Does it mat your hair up and make it hard to take down?


I got crochets for a couple of vacations before I went au naturale for one vaca and got my face broke!  I should have done crochets but I thought I had upped my WNG game and I was so wrong!  To answer your question, yes, you can swim with them.  The only thing is that you shouldn’t keep them in so long that you can’t be nice to your hair especially if you’re  swimming in a  pool.  I rinsed mine after swimming and used a cheapy condish but I didn’t use shampoo on them.  I kept them in 4-6 weeks. Take down after 6 was evil.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 8, 2019)

TWIST IN: 

 

TWIST OUT:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 8, 2019)

Your hair looks so moist. What did you twist with @Maracujá


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 8, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Your hair looks so moist. What did you twist with @Maracujá



Thank you . I did an overnight pre-poo a few days ago. To twist, I used filtered water + olive oil.


----------



## I Am Number Four. (Jun 11, 2019)

I am new to posting on the forum, but I would like to join. 

I usually claim 4b/4c, but I also have 4a. However, I only follow and watch tips from women with 4b and 4c hair since it is the best form of "hair porn" available to me. I currently have hip length hair and would like to achieve full hip by the end of the year and full tailbone length  and classic length (longest pieces will probably be there) by the end of next year.

Since the thread is nearly 30 pages long, I am going to assume that any tips that I have have already been answered and just continue to primarily lurk here from now on. Additionally, I am not too comfortable posting pictures (and I really do not wear my hair out too much since it is rather large, I touch it too often, and it requires being extra cognizant when I want to plop down and take a nap...), but hopefully I will end up posting before the year is out if my goal is met!

Despite being new, I want to say good luck to everyone and keep posting pictures for me to gawk at and be envious of.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello and  
I love a bit of hair porn. Hopefully I'll get to see a pic of your offerings one day.


I Am Number Four. said:


> I am new to posting on the forum, but I would like to join.
> 
> I usually claim 4b/4c, but I also have 4a. However, I only follow and watch tips from women with 4b and 4c hair since it is the best form of "hair porn" available to me. I currently have hip length hair and would like to achieve full hip by the end of the year and full tailbone length  and classic length (longest pieces will probably be there) by the end of next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jun 12, 2019)

I Am Number Four. said:


> I am new to posting on the forum, but I would like to join.
> 
> I usually claim 4b/4c, but I also have 4a. However, I only follow and watch tips from women with 4b and 4c hair since it is the best form of "hair porn" available to me. I currently have hip length hair and would like to achieve full hip by the end of the year and full tailbone length  and classic length (longest pieces will probably be there) by the end of next year.
> 
> ...



Welcome! Would you be willing to post your length retention reggie?


----------



## I Am Number Four. (Jun 12, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> Welcome! Would you be willing to post your length retention reggie?



Sure! But I warned you, it is likely fairly similar to most type 4 women's regimens who retain hair to longer lengths.

I usually try to follow these steps weekly:

1. Wash with Obia Naturals Neem and Tea Tree shampoo bar (I used to have chronic Seborrheic Dermatitis before weekly use; now it comes and goes... thank goodness!). I try to also ACV rinse after by spritzing my scalp and hair with diluted ACV then quickly rinsing it out since the bar is slightly basic.

2. Deep condition with an Ayurvedic deep conditioner (I posted my go to recipes in the "DIY Mixtress 2019" thread) and detangle after letting it sit on for at least an hour. When I am done, I rinse it out.

3. Apply a leave-in (I am currently using Curls Blueberry Bliss) and a Shea butter mix (also in "DIY Mixtress 2019") on wet to damp hair. I try to avoid wet hair unless I am in the shower or can style my hair within 2 to 5 minutes of getting out.

4. Then, I style my hair for the entire week. I prefer to think of a style before I start step 3 to make the process simple. If I do not want to wear it out, I usually do two plaits (twisted crown or straight back). Otherwise, I will twist my hair with varying twist sizes (I let my hair dry in loose twists after step 3 and re-do the next day) that somehow resemble a wash and go if taken out. However, I really do not like to too often since the bushiness is rather stressful when I lie down, exercise, etc...

5. *Optional things: *I try to clay wash once a month to clarify. Also, I do a protein treatment with my deep conditioner when I feel that my hair is limp. I over-night deep condition when I feel that my hair is matted or feels like straw. And I remind myself that I have beautiful hair (I get told this and I prefer tighter patterned hair, but I never see it. Although I think that I have "hairexia" anyway).

To me, the most important steps are 1 and 4. For women without scalp conditions, steps 2 and 4 are probably the most important, but everyone is disparate. You should still be washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing, and maintaining styles that are not prone to breakage and drying of the hair regardless!


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jun 15, 2019)

@I Am Number Four. 

Thanks for posting your regimen! I think my regimen sounds similar, but I detangle before (and don’t use Aryuvedic products).

Would you say your hair is fine or coarse? And if fine, how do you reduce breakage during detangling and styling?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 15, 2019)

My hair has made some progress. When I pull my hair back in a ponytail the top and sides finally lay flat which means those sections of my hair are longer even though they don't look longer with my hair out. But since my hair is so fine my bun still looks tiny


----------



## I Am Number Four. (Jun 15, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> @I Am Number Four.
> 
> Thanks for posting your regimen! I think my regimen sounds similar, but I detangle before (and don’t use Aryuvedic products).
> 
> Would you say your hair is fine or coarse? And if fine, how do you reduce breakage during detangling and styling?



I have tried detangling before, but I was wasting too much product only to have to detangle again... No worries, I just like the customizable aspect of the Ayurvedic powders!

Honestly, I am not sure. But I usually say fine just to be on the safe side. However, my hair strands are virtually all wiry, which may affect my breakage more than the strand size.

I lubricate my ends with Shea butter and rollers on and off during the week and apply Cassia to my hair once a week in my deep conditioner. I think adding aloe vera juice (great for slip and nourishment) and or apple cider vinegar (flattens the cuticle and adds definition) to your deep conditioner may help as well.

EDIT: How could I forget the fenugreek! It adds for great slip in a deep conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2019)

*I've decided that I will be washing my hair tomorrow. 

My regimen:*

-Prepooing with Coconut oil and AVG
-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Olaplex #1 followed by #2
-Olaplex Shampoo
-Protein DC - Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
-Moisture DC with Nairobi Humecta-Sil DC (maybe Olaplex Shampoo again - not sure
-Leave-in with SSI Green Tea and Coconut leave-in
-M/S with QB BRBC and BM Grease.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 18, 2019)

Been using this leave in on my hair and I'm retaining so much length.


----------



## SAPNK (Jun 18, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Been using this leave in on my hair and I'm retaining so much length.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 25, 2019)

Just sharing some length retention tips as well


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jun 28, 2019)

I want to try weave or crochet but I have a few issues. 1) I live in an all white area where there are no black salons to braids my hair for me and put the hair in. 2) I can't braid my hair or put it in myself. 3) I can't blow dry my hair.

Then I saw this video:


Now I won't have to blow dry (avoiding the trauma, the mechanical and heat damage, and the labor), and I don't have to travel 2+ hours to get my hair done (which honestly I knew I would never do for many reasons). My life is changed. I saw another braidless crochet method, but it looked like a lot of tension and it left the hair too 'loose" for the style to last in my opinion. So I'm going to try doing this for a vixen sew in with a spiral braid pattern in four separate sections with a little leave out at all the parts. I also may try using little clips to keep the pre-made sections apart so that I can move through doing the braids faster, instead of braiding the roots of every piece individually, to save time. Just wanted to share incase someone else is in my shoes. Hope it helps


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm having a new issue since I've started wearing wash and gos more. I am trying to figure out how to get touchable hair. I have used eco styler but that leaves my hair too hard. I tried adding a little bit of oil on top but it left a  faint white cast which I wasn't crazy about and I only used very little oil. I tried oil underneath and the white cast was much much worse. So then I started using a curl activator gel which I liked for a minute because my hair isn't crunchy and it's packed with glycerin which keeps my hair pretty moisturized too. The problem is glycerin packed products leave my hair really sticky. Today I was playing in my hair and at first it felt good and smooth but then my hands started to get sticky. It was gross and I had to wash my hands after. Is there anything that helps with curl definition but leaves your hair touchable.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 15, 2019)

Striking huh? I'm of the school of thought that says that the techniques you use, trump the hair products you use. But with all the attacks we receive, it makes a sista want to revise her strategy. 

But the proof is in the pudding: these photographs were taken 12 years apart. Here's the caveat: my hair used to be 4B (read: less coarse), whereas now it's 4C...or 4Z as some people like to call it. And yet, I am now better able to obtain a silk press, compared to back in the days. 

Still using the same flat irons and everything. The products I use now are actually cheaper than the ones I used back then. Because I swear I am becoming my mom in this whole securing the bag thing lol. The only change...is in the technique I now use: I'm far more patient with my hair, especially when straightening it. Back then I used to cut my own hair, as is obvious. Whereas this time around I had a Caribbean hairstylist professionally cut my hair. I also only do this when I'm off work, not when I have to work or anything, so that I'm not rushing. 

Moral of the story: I'm able to obtain far better results, in terms of how straight my hair gets, by simply using better techniques. Even though my hair has become much coarser since I've entered my 30s. It was actually a sister at church who pointed it out to me . 

​


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 15, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> I'm having a new issue since I've started wearing wash and gos more. I am trying to figure out how to get touchable hair. I have used eco styler but that leaves my hair too hard. I tried adding a little bit of oil on top but it left a  faint white cast which I wasn't crazy about and I only used very little oil. I tried oil underneath and the white cast was much much worse. So then I started using a curl activator gel which I liked for a minute because my hair isn't crunchy and it's packed with glycerin which keeps my hair pretty moisturized too. The problem is glycerin packed products leave my hair really sticky. Today I was playing in my hair and at first it felt good and smooth but then my hands started to get sticky. It was gross and I had to wash my hands after. Is there anything that helps with curl definition but leaves your hair touchable.




 Try adding a custard type gel styler under the eco styler.  Check your dew points ( weather) with glycerin. Like you said it will be soft but sticky because it will take days to finally soak into your strands.
 KCCC doesnt leave my hair sticky.  Uncle Funkys Daughter Gel, and  Xtreme Wet line Gel.  @LdyKamz


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 9, 2019)

Repetition is the mother of knowledge!​


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 9, 2019)

Has anyone worn their real hair on vacation (no braids, crochet, wigs) or would consider it? If you did, how was it? If you would/wouldn't, why?
I feel like I dont want to have braids in my head when I'm swimming.


----------



## snoop (Aug 9, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> Has anyone worn their real hair on vacation (no braids, crochet, wigs) or would consider it? If you did, how was it? If you would/wouldn't, why?
> I feel like I dont want to have braids in my head when I'm swimming.



I only wear my own hair on vacation or otherwise.  Two strand twists are my go to and maybe a twist out then ponytails towardsthe end, but I don't do swimming vacations.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 10, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> Has anyone worn their real hair on vacation (no braids, crochet, wigs) or would consider it? If you did, how was it? If you would/wouldn't, why?
> I feel like I dont want to have braids in my head when I'm swimming.



I did earlier this year when I went to the Caribbean. As a wash n go girl, I started off with my hair in twists. The twists soon got fuzzy. I went swimming in the sea and my hair was full of sand and salt. I rocked a wash n go and also styled my hair half up half down, with the the top in two canerows, twistout, pony or bun on the bottom. My holiday hair was easy but to me, never quite looked as good as it does at home. Saying that, all I brought was some gel and Shea butter. I made peace with the fact I was with people who don't spend all day on their hair. Fortunately after the beach abuse, my Auntie had a Keracare Cowash that I used out there but shea butter, kinky curly gel and a silk scarf held me down.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Aug 12, 2019)

Do you HAVE to clarify if you always shampoo on wash day? If so, what are your favorite clarifiers/chelators that aren’t drying?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 13, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> Has anyone worn their real hair on vacation (no braids, crochet, wigs) or would consider it? If you did, how was it? If you would/wouldn't, why?
> I feel like I dont want to have braids in my head when I'm swimming.



Yup. It was fine. I wore my wash and go in Sedona, AZ.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 13, 2019)

Just dropping this here for anyone looking to help thicken and lengthen their hair using collagen


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 13, 2019)

I just tried a wash and go and wasn't into it. I think it looked good, but the gel left a residue, and it just isn't my thing, I guess. May try without gel, and just let my hair be.
But, I'm still testing easy styles I can do on a vacation where my hair will get wet. I washed out the gel and immediately put my hair into a bun. So much easier than Bunning on dry, stretched hair, but I'm praying for no tangles!


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 13, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> I just tried a wash and go and wasn't into it. I think it looked good, but the gel left a residue, and it just isn't my thing, I guess. May try without gel, and just let my hair be.


Here's what it looked like.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 14, 2019)

@SAPNK 

If its completely dry, coat your hands with oil or a buttery product and scrunch the residue out.  kinda of like taking small sections and running your hands down the hair.   I like it!!


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 14, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> @SAPNK
> 
> If its completely dry, coat your hands with oil or a buttery product and scrunch the residue out.  kinda of like taking small sections and running your hands down the hair.   I like it!!



Thank you! And great tip. I will try it out!


----------



## icsonia22 (Aug 16, 2019)

SAPNK said:


> Has anyone worn their real hair on vacation (no braids, crochet, wigs) or would consider it? If you did, how was it? If you would/wouldn't, why?
> I feel like I dont want to have braids in my head when I'm swimming.



I took my sew in out a few days into a cruise. It wasn't so bad because I had a twa. I definitely wouldn't try that now that my hair is longer because it would be tangle city


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 16, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> I took my sew in out a few days into a cruise. It wasn't so bad because I had a twa. I definitely wouldn't try that now that my hair is longer because it would be tangle city


I'm going to try it! I'm planning a cruise.


----------



## janaq2003 (Aug 17, 2019)

After all these years natural.. I'm no longer doing wet twist outs and braid outs. I'm tired of the frizz


----------



## SAPNK (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 20, 2019)

If anyone is interested in a beginners Ayurvedic series check out this video


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 19, 2019)

Some inspiration:


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 19, 2019)

Products I'm currently using:


Decided to stop being a products junkie a few years back, so now I use up my stash, before purchasing new ones .


Was able to score these on Amazon, was so happy, since they are so hard to come by


Have come to the conclusion that our hair really only needs 4 things: to be moisturized, strengthened, clarified and chelated. Made a natural chelating spray using chlorophyll (since it breaks down heavy metals), ACV, filtered water, cedar wood oil, lemon oil and orange oil.


Hot oil treatments will be of the essence this Fall and Winter. Also, grapeseed oil is so good for styles that require the usage of heat.


I have used flaxseed to make gels, but I'm still sleeping on black tea as a hair rinse.


Made my own protein spray, using the products showcased here + Keratin oil (not pictured here unfortunately). Used it overnight and then washed with a moisturizing shampoo + conditioner the following day.


This is. the line that is going to become my staple . They are cheap and 99% natural, this has become so important to me.


Fragrance oils  I use them in my steam iron + showers gels.


ACVs were €1.32/each, needles to say, I stocked up 


Almond oil + a few drops of peppermint oil are my hair growth secret .


----------



## icsonia22 (Sep 30, 2019)

A moment of silence for this gorgeous head of 4b/4c hair


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 1, 2019)

thought this video might be helpful for anyone struggling with low porosity hair


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> thought this video might be helpful for anyone struggling with low porosity hair


Thanks. I will check this out.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 3, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> thought this video might be helpful for anyone struggling with low porosity hair




@NowIAmNappy : slightly OT but...what do you use on your skin? Have you done a video on it? TIA.


----------



## icsonia22 (Oct 4, 2019)

Texture shots


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 6, 2019)

My hair hates me! It is getting longer but it has been shedding and acting up recently. I did a protein treatment today and the shedding stopped almost immediately but I blow dried and straightened and my ends are just  I trimmed and it looks a little better but my hair still looks see through to me. It seems every time my hair gets to a certain length it starts to revolt and I have to cut it off and start all over again. I'm trying to hold off this time and I did 2 braids so for now it looks cute. But I know what it really looks like outside of these braids. I need a stylist BAD but I can't trust anyone!


----------



## icsonia22 (Oct 7, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> My hair hates me! It is getting longer but it has been shedding and acting up recently. I did a protein treatment today and the shedding stopped almost immediately but I blow dried and straightened and my ends are just  I trimmed and it looks a little better but my hair still looks see through to me. It seems every time my hair gets to a certain length it starts to revolt and I have to cut it off and start all over again. I'm trying to hold off this time and I did 2 braids so for now it looks cute. But I know what it really looks like outside of these braids. I need a stylist BAD but I can't trust anyone!



Is it shedding from the roots or is your hair breaking a long the strand? How do you preserve your ends?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 7, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> @NowIAmNappy : slightly OT but...what do you use on your skin? Have you done a video on it? TIA.



Hey hun, thanks, I havent done a full video on it yet. But I use bentonite/ rhassoul clay washes weekly, and moisturize with rosewater, glycerine and a mix of ayurvedic oils.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 8, 2019)

snoop said:


> I also posted in the Hip Tbl & Beyond Challenge:  Last week, I used the African Threading method to stretch my hair.  The humidity wasn't very kind to me, but it was nice to admire my length, if only for a few hours.



Is this an air drying technique?


----------



## snoop (Oct 8, 2019)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Is this an air drying technique?



Yes.  You wrap the thread around a section of your hair and you let your hair air dry. 

You can also use it to keep styles from shrinking, like two strand twists.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 8, 2019)

Just finished part 2 of my low porosity series if anyone is interested.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2019)

*My Wash Routine Tomorrow:*

-Prepoo - @Chicoro's prepoo
-Shampoo - Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Shampoo 2 - Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
-Protein Treatment - Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor with heat
-Moisture treatment - Nairobi Humecta-Sil also with heat
-Leave-in/Moisturize - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer

Wig for styling - not sure which one yet


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 15, 2019)

Here’s some tips for High Porosity Hair


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 23, 2019)

Alright closing out the high porosity series with moisturizing product tips


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 2, 2019)

Today is my nappiversary  13 years strong y’all! I’m natural for L-I-F-E!


----------



## snoop (Nov 3, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 452557 Today is my nappiversary  13 years strong y’all! I’m natural for L-I-F-E!



Happy 13 years!  Can't wait to see what the next 13 bring!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 452557 Today is my nappiversary  13 years strong y’all! I’m natural for L-I-F-E!


Congratulations. Looking Good.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 13, 2019)

Hey y’all wanted to share some winter hair tips


----------



## SAPNK (Nov 13, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Hey y’all wanted to share some winter hair tips


You're so beautiful! Great video. Thanks!


----------



## Kindheart (Nov 14, 2019)

How many times yall moisturize?


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 14, 2019)

Kindheart said:


> How many times yall moisturize?



With filtered water: as many times as needed.

To seal: no more than thrice a week, so as to avoid build-up.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 28, 2019)

Think I've mastered the art of achieving straight hair, without using heat. Barely even notice the difference between having relaxed or natural hair. I no longer see washing + DCing my hair as a chore either, it's just part of my beauty ritual, that provides me with great ease. 

Ease to feel and look my best, without harming my health in the process. Now I still have A LOT to learn, but overall, me happy lol. But as per usual, another setback is announcing itself: my disappearing edges + flaky scalp. LeSigh.


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 3, 2019)

The verdict is in: 

 
As mentioned upthread, another setbackville is presenting itself, but...I will cope  . Have eased down on the brewer's yeast and am just going strong with @Chicoro 's method of using shea butter. Usually mix it with condi's. My protective style of choice is African threading

My latest acquisition: 

 

Can't wait to try it, feeling all kinds of giddy about it .


----------



## I Am Number Four. (Dec 6, 2019)

I have not posted in a while...

I have been keeping my hair in two braids under my grace eleyae cap (if you want one in small or medium, I definitely recommend get it now since they are $12 each instead of $24) for the week and I realized that I actually really like doing that. I may try to integrate it more often over the winter months since I can get away with wearing a hat.

Regarding my current hair goal, I will definitely be at full hip length. I doubt that the back half will reach tailbone as I had previously thought. I shall see later on.


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 29, 2019)

Used the Mane & Tail shampoo + conditioner and am pleased with the result. Like the fact that both combos are of a creamy texture. Was also able to retain length just by changing my mindset: I no longer view hairs on my comb as ‘normal’, but try to figure out what is going on ( inside + outside ). 

Currently dealing with two setbacks: disappearing edges and dandruff. Will order JBCO for my edges. Will have to consult a specialist for my dandruff.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 6, 2020)

Gotta share this DIY Ayurvedic deep conditioner.... Hair is sooo moist but strengthened...


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 11, 2020)

Have any of you ladies ever imposed a no flat iron ban on yourself...for a very long time? Say more than 1 year? Maybe like 5 years or so? If so, please share details.


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 11, 2020)

Kindheart said:


> How many times yall moisturize?


Usually once a week, maybe twice. And then wash every 7-10 days. 

A couple of pictures of my hair recently. Since I've been working from home because of coronavirus, I've just been wearing 10 big revair blow dried twists, in a bun or hanging down. Recently I did a twist out with them.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't want to be a straight-haired natural, but my hair is too thick and dense to handle after washing and trying to twist. 

I thought I was frustrated with it because it was a lot to deal with with work but after being home, I've realized it's just a challenge. 

Maybe I can just blow-dry and twist, don't have to do a hard press, since I don't want to make my hair straight, just more manageable. 

How are the rest of you naturals working with your hair after washing? Immediate twist or blow-drying? I'm so frustrated with my hair right now.


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 13, 2020)

Miss_Luna said:


> I don't want to be a straight-haired natural, but my hair is too thick and dense to handle after washing and trying to twist.
> 
> I thought I was frustrated with it because it was a lot to deal with with work but after being home, I've realized it's just a challenge.
> 
> ...


Wash in sections and seal with it in sections. And yes , I immediately bow dry and twist, or retwist after washing.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 14, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> Have any of you ladies ever imposed a no flat iron ban on yourself...for a very long time? Say more than 1 year? Maybe like 5 years or so? If so, please share details.



I'm going on 2.5 years and no flat ironing (I don't even own one or it's lost in my house lol). I'm in wash and gos 90% of the time. My hair gets boring fast when it's straight. After 2-3 days I'm over it. And while I've never had heat damage it's always a concern.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 19, 2020)

Do you ladies wash your hair while showering or in the sink? I feel like washing it while showering, may cause one to use warm-hot water, which dries out the hair. Whereas when you wash it over the sink / tub, you have more control over the temperature of the water. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## snoop (Apr 19, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> Do you ladies wash your hair while showering or in the sink? I feel like washing it while showering, may cause one to use warm-hot water, which dries out the hair. Whereas when you wash it over the sink / tub, you have more control over the temperature of the water. Correct me if I'm wrong.



I wash in the shower.  it's more comfortable for me there -- i.e. more space.  I love warm water for my hair.  When I use cold water my hair feels rough.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 23, 2020)

Am I the only person feeling like twists or braids are chewing up your ends? It feels like too much manipulation. 
 I almost want to cut my hair beyond the damaged ends and spend a year without those styles just to see if I retain length better. But no idea what styles I would do instead.


----------



## snoop (Apr 23, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> Am I the only person feeling like twists or braids are chewing up your ends? It feels like too much manipulation.
> I almost want to cut my hair beyond the damaged ends and spend a year without those styles just to see if I retain length better. But no idea what styles I would do instead.



Are you talking about twists and braids with your own hair?  If you wear medium to large twists/braids, you could try bantu knotting the ends.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 23, 2020)

snoop said:


> Are you talking about twists and braids with your own hair?  If you wear medium to large twists/braids, you could try bantu knotting the ends.


Yes, on my own hair. It’s something I noticed a while ago after I stopped wearing wng and started wearing twists/braids more.
I’m not sure what you mean by Bantu knotting the ends. Is it like wrapping the end back up around the length of the twist/braid?


----------



## snoop (Apr 24, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> Is it like wrapping the end back up around the length of the twist/braid?



Yes.  


I tend to wear more twists than braids and for years it was mostly mini twists.  I'd keep my hair in a bun.  I haven't noticed any ill effects on my ends.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 25, 2020)

snoop said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> I tend to wear more twists than braids and for years it was mostly mini twists.  I'd keep my hair in a bun.  I haven't noticed any ill effects on my ends.


Thank you, I’ll try this 
I hope it gives me some results because I’m so frustrated at this point that I’ll either be shaved bald or locing again by the time we can get back into salons safely


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 15, 2020)

Been looking to switch up my routine, anyone here tried soap nuts? I want to use it as a DIY dry-ish shampoo with a scalp applicator bottle, spray a bit of aloe vera juice, and dab dry with a white cloth. Same thing with the hair itself. I leave my hair in twists and comb once a month,  but wash them in braids every two weeks. is it okay to leave a bit of soap nut on your scalp?

similar to this video but just with soap nuts


----------



## snoop (May 15, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> Been looking to switch up my routine, anyone here tried soap nuts? I want to use it as a DIY dry-ish shampoo with a scalp applicator bottle, spray a bit of aloe vera juice, and dab dry with a white cloth. Same thing with the hair itself. I leave my hair in twists and comb once a month,  but wash them in braids every two weeks. is it okay to leave a bit of soap nut on your scalp?
> 
> similar to this video but just with soap nuts



I've been reading through some of the old ayurveda threads and there seemed to be a consensus that aritha (soap nuts) was more stripping and therefore more drying than shikakai.  I'm wondering if it would dry out your roots if used like that?

Naturally High also uses witch hazel as a cleanser instead of the dry shampoo.  I think she also uses aloe vera juice mixed with (I forget ???) but I believe she has videos on these as well.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 15, 2020)

snoop said:


> I've been reading through some of the old ayurveda threads and there seemed to be a consensus that aritha (soap nuts) was more stripping and therefore more drying than shikakai.  I'm wondering if it would dry out your roots if used like that?
> 
> Naturally High also uses witch hazel as a cleanser instead of the dry shampoo.  I think she also uses aloe vera juice mixed with (I forget ???) but I believe she has videos on these as well.


Ahh i see okay will take a look, thanks


----------



## storm777007 (May 16, 2020)

Kindheart said:


> How many times yall moisturize?


I noticed that I have to moisturize at least every other day. The longest I can go is maybe 3 day’s before my hair is dried out. However I recently incorporated carefree curl into my leave in conditioners and wow! The difference is amazing!


----------



## bubbles12345 (Jun 2, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> Usually once a week, maybe twice. And then wash every 7-10 days.
> 
> A couple of pictures of my hair recently. Since I've been working from home because of coronavirus, I've just been wearing 10 big revair blow dried twists, in a bun or hanging down. Recently I did a twist out with them.
> 
> ...





What products do you use?


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 5, 2020)

My hair has seemed dryer than usual the last couple of weeks so I have gone back to basics.  I will be wearing twists for a while and moisturizing daily with water and my shea butter mix.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 22, 2021)

Hey ladies!

Do y’all notice that hair stylists are overly rough with our hair? They treat it like looser textured hair and let’s be real, it’ll break off. This is the main reason I became a diyer. I love the sleek salon look, but I hate that I have to sacrifice my fragile strands.

Some days I think about taking a blowout class to improve my technique


----------



## snoop (Aug 28, 2021)

Over the last couple of weeks I've been finger detangling under running water.  Just water, no conditioner and my likes it so much better than damp detangling.  My hair is clumping so I just gently separate the clumps and remove any noticable shed hairs.  I'm hoping that as this goes on, that I can get clumping at my roots as well.

I'm going to try to keep it up over the next few months -- keeping my fingers crossed for better retention.


----------



## beloved1bx (Sep 5, 2021)

I want to try this 'no oils, no butters' thing. But looking at the ingredients list of products, I realize there's oils in almost _everything_.
I also want to play with these colored hair waxes I have, before I have to return to the office in Oct.  
I may put off the no oils/Wash n Go thing for another week so I can play with my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 5, 2021)

beloved1bx said:


> I want to try this 'no oils, no butters' thing. But looking at the ingredients list of products, I realize there's oils in almost _everything_.
> I also want to play with these colored hair waxes I have, before I have to return to the office in Oct.
> I may put off the no oils/Wash n Go thing for another week so I can play with my hair.



It's not "no oils/no butters". I think people & YouTubers misunderstood what stylists were getting at. As you said there's oil in just about every hair product. A few stylists say no oils/butters in the first 5 ingredients for 30 days as a way to detox the hair. But overall the thought process is not using raw oil & butters in addition to the products you are using because the oil/butter is already in there. 

I use gemini naturals temporary color gels and I really like them.


----------



## beloved1bx (Sep 5, 2021)

oneastrocurlie said:


> It's not "no oils/no butters". I think people & YouTubers misunderstood what stylists were getting at. As you said there's oil in just about every hair product. A few stylists say no oils/butters in the first 5 ingredients for 30 days as a way to detox the hair. But overall the thought process is not using raw oil & butters in addition to the products you are using because the oil/butter is already in there.
> 
> I use gemini naturals temporary color gels and I really like them.


A new stylist I went to was the one that mentioned the no oils/butters thing, but I do think she was probs talking about raw oils/butters like you said.  But then when I looked online, I saw people saying there shouldn't be any oils in the first 5 ingredients, which very is a very small sub-section of products.  I won't sweat it though. And like you mentioned, maybe just try to avoid the raw form of oils.

I'm currently have a red hair wax from Organic Root Stimulator in right now.  But I do have 2 small jars from Gemini Naturals that I bought a while ago and have sitting around that I'm going to use next.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 5, 2021)

beloved1bx said:


> A new stylist I went to was the one that mentioned the no oils/butters thing, but I do think she was probs talking about raw oils/butters like you said.  But then when I looked online, I saw people saying there shouldn't be any oils in the first 5 ingredients, which very is a very small sub-section of products.  I won't sweat it though. And like you mentioned, maybe just try to avoid the raw form of oils.
> 
> I'm currently have a red hair wax from Organic Root Stimulator in right now.  But I do have 2 small jars from Gemini Naturals that I bought a while ago and have sitting around that I'm going to use next.



I personally don't follow that first 5 ingredient rule. My stylist never mentioned it like that but she is a no raw oil/butter gal so I've been going that route since going to her. I do read the ingredients in general like most of us probably do.


----------



## snoop (Dec 9, 2021)

snoop said:


> Over the last couple of weeks I've been finger detangling under running water.  Just water, no conditioner and my likes it so much better than damp detangling.  My hair is clumping so I just gently separate the clumps and remove any noticable shed hairs.  I'm hoping that as this goes on, that I can get clumping at my roots as well.
> 
> I'm going to try to keep it up over the next few months -- keeping my fingers crossed for better retention.



I'm still doing this and my texture has "changed".  What I should say is that my hair is holding it's coil pattern when dry now and so my twists aren't smooth anymore.  They're textured.  It's neat because I didn't realize that my hair could or would do that.  I'm a finger comber, but I think that the amount of water that my hair gets while washing has increased significantly and I am raking my fingers through my strands a lot more than before.


----------



## snoop (Jun 25, 2022)

snoop said:


> Over the last couple of weeks I've been finger detangling under running water.  Just water, no conditioner and my likes it so much better than damp detangling.  My hair is clumping so I just gently separate the clumps and remove any noticable shed hairs.  I'm hoping that as this goes on, that I can get clumping at my roots as well.
> 
> I'm going to try to keep it up over the next few months -- keeping my fingers crossed for better retention.



I am still using this routine and I think that it's here to stay for me.  There were w few times over the years that I'd discovered that detangling under running water worked well for me, but I never stuck with it because it "wasn't" how we were supposed to detangle our hair.  I'm pretty sure my retention would have been much better and I would have been at TBL if I stuck with what worked for me instead of what we're "supposed" to do.


----------

